# Mass Effect 2 Details :)



## mdsx1950 (Nov 30, 2009)

The PC version of Mass Effect 2 will only have a serial code copy protection like Dragon Age: Origins. Online authentication or similar annoying concepts are not planned. The key is supposed to be printed into the manual. Furthermore the number of installations is not limited.  

Mass Effect 2 will be released on January 26, 2010 (North America)and January 28, 2010 (Austraila) for PC and Xbox 360.


Mass Effect 2: System Requirements
Minimal:
• Windows XP SP3 / Windows Vista SP1 / Windows 7
• 1.8GHz Intel Core 2 Duo or equivalent AMD CPU
• 1 GB RAM for Windows XP / 2 GB RAM for Windows Vista and Windows 7
• 15 GB disc space
• DirectX 9.0c sound card
• Keyboard / Mouse
• 256 MB (with Pixel Shader 3.0 support). Supported Chipsets: NVIDIA GeForce 6800 or greater; ATI Radeon X1600 Pro or greater.


Note ::: NVIDIA GeForce 7300, 8100, 8200, 8300, 8400, and 9300; ATI Radeon HD3200, and HD4350 are below minimum system requirements.

Recommended:
• Windows XP SP3 / Windows Vista SP1 / Windows 7
• 2.6+ GHz Core 2 Duo Intel or equivalent AMD CPU
• 2 GB RAM
• ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT, or better recommended
• 100% DirectX compatible sound card and drivers (DirectX August 2008)


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 30, 2009)

Seems pretty light on the specs except for HDD space. I wonder why the HD 4350 would be below system reqs, since it should be almost 2x better than a 3450.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Nov 30, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> Seems pretty light on the specs except for HDD space. I wonder why the HD 4350 would be below system reqs, since it should be almost 2x better than a 3450.



Yes i wonder why but most users will be able to kill the game .

Even users with moderate PCs should be able to play the game pretty well.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 30, 2009)

The anticipation is killing me.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 30, 2009)

It's also good to see that this game isn't a DRM infested piece of crap, as all you need is the serial number to install the game. I think the original Mass Effect didn't even need a product key.


----------



## Rexter (Nov 30, 2009)

The game is based on unreal engine 3, so if your current computer can run unreal tournament 3 you should not have a problem with this.

And BIG thumbs up for no DRM crapware, thank god.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 30, 2009)

no DRM? i'll buy it now.

i may well cheap out and just buy a CD key online, but i'll still legally own it


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 30, 2009)

Dragon Age: Origins has a serial and DVD-check.  Neither are required, by nature, to use the software but are made required for the sake of digital rights management.  The same can be expected of other upcoming EA titles.

DRM free games are install (doesn't ask for a serial nor looks on the disk for a serial) and play (disk in drive or not, no online activation).  An example of this is 18 Wheels of Steel - Extreme Trucker.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 30, 2009)

while it may not be DRM free, i have an equation for you

non-invasive DRM = good


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 30, 2009)

I have an opposing equation for you:

all forms of DRM = bad

One of the above is, therefore, an inequation.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 30, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I have an opposing equation for you:
> 
> all forms of DRM = bad
> 
> One of the above is, therefore, an inequation.



we'll never go back before the days of serial keys, so we'll always have that as a form of DRM.

but hey, that was around before they called it DRM so it doesnt count


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 30, 2009)

I gave one example (released 2009) of where that isn't the case.  A lot of budget games have no DRM (e.g. like from ValuSoft).  ValuSoft keeps releasing new 18 Wheel of Steel games so I have to assume they are doing fine without DRM.  Only the big publishers bother (e.g. EA, Activision, Valve, Ubisoft).  Perhaps they feel it is their duty (and they are sorely mistaken) to police the software market.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Nov 30, 2009)

Dunno about Mass Effect, but played Dragon age yesterday at a friend. He coudn't get rid of me for the entire afternoon!  Really adictive game...Has anyone tried running it on a laptop?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 30, 2009)

There's a thread dedicated to Dragon Age here.

Mass Effect has little in common with Dragon Age except being developed by Bioware, published by EA, and the player can make plot-altering decisions.



If you are thinking about getting Mass Effect 2, you should definitely pick up Mass Effect.  Mass Effect 2 is one of the few games that will use saves from the original; moreover, I doubt Mass Effect 2 will be very easy to follow without playing Mass Effect.

In order to unlock all achievements in Mass Effect, you have to beat it no less than three times and start a fourth (Normal, Veteran, Hardcore, and continue one of those three to reach level 60).


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Nov 30, 2009)

sounds cool i havent played the first one yet.


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Nov 30, 2009)

They probably mistook the HD4350 with the HD3450. The HD4350 is an adequate graphics card with 80sp. It'll do leaps around the X1600 Pro from the minimum specs, processing-wise.



Heck, I can play Mass Effect 1 in my Ferrari One with a HD3200 @ 380MHz. Not that it's a very enjoyable experience, though.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 30, 2009)

looks weak specs,hope its not final or it is?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 30, 2009)

Unreal Engine scales well with hardware.  Seeing as it is a console port, the hardware of the Xbox 360 limits it more than anything else.

The game is launching in less than two months so I imagine those would be the official requirements.


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 30, 2009)

im barely on the minimum but as long as i can play it, i dont give a f***


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 1, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> sounds cool i havent played the first one yet.



OMG! You just have to play it! Trust me its awesome! 



Arciks said:


> looks weak specs,hope its not final or it is?



Its final. Though its weak specs. The graphics will still be awesome just like the first. Actually a little better. And its great because majority of gamers can play this game. Even those with moderate PCs. 




LittleLizard said:


> im barely on the minimum but as long as i can play it, i dont give a f***



Dont worry. Looking at your specs. You should be able to play the game very well. One of my friends has a PC like yours and he was able to play mass effect 1 on max details with no AA.


----------



## athenaesword (Dec 1, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> OMG! You just have to play it! Trust me its awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll have to admit it it was pretty good at first, but then it started to get very replicated all over. almost all the side quests were about the same thing i got hella bored halfway and had to just finish the game


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 1, 2009)

athenaesword said:


> i'll have to admit it it was pretty good at first, but then it started to get very replicated all over. almost all the side quests were about the same thing i got hella bored halfway and had to just finish the game



Side missions arent that great. But the gameplay and story line is pretty damn awesome and interesting.


----------



## athenaesword (Dec 1, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> Side missions arent that great. But the gameplay and story line is pretty damn awesome and interesting.



yeah main story was pretty good. game did suffer from the same long loading times though. in fact, i think even dao has better loading times. let's hope they fix that in me2


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 1, 2009)

Cannot wait i really liked the first game.
Its one of those games i played a few times just because i liked it so much.

Playing it again on pc after i completed the 360 version was great as the pc version was sharper and was tweaked.
All i want is a storyline continuation and a few tweaks here and there. As long as the missions arnt boring. Even then i was so into it i didnt care.

Looks like its only just above the originals specs. Its probly just a tweaked engine much like going from episode 1 to episode 2, half life 2.

Load and texture popping wasn't that bad in mass effect, it was worse on the 360 tho. Batman has texture poping, i think all Unreal Engine games have it a little.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 1, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> Cannot wait i really liked the first game.
> Its one of those games i played a few times just because i liked it so much.
> 
> Playing it again on pc after i completed the 360 version was great as the pc version was sharper and was tweaked.
> ...




Even i played the game 3 times. Once as a Soldier (75% Paragon) and twice as an Adept. One time i played at about 90% Renegade and the other about about 80% Paragon.


----------



## athenaesword (Dec 1, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> Even i played the game 3 times. Once as a Soldier (75% Paragon) and twice as an Adept. One time i played at about 90% Renegade and the other about about 80% Paragon.



maybe i should play the game again afterall. which's the most fun to play? cant remember. 

and has the overheat bug been fixed?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 1, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> Side missions arent that great. But the gameplay and story line is pretty damn awesome and interesting.


The side missions were definitely Mass Effect's sole weakness.  Maybe they fixed that in Mass Effect 2.




athenaesword said:


> yeah main story was pretty good. game did suffer from the same long loading times though. in fact, i think even dao has better loading times. let's hope they fix that in me2


On PC, loading at the Citadel was sometimes lengthy but not so long I feel compelled to go do something.  The character dialogs pass the time.




athenaesword said:


> and has the overheat bug been fixed?


1.1 patch, I think, fixed it.


----------



## athenaesword (Dec 1, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The side missions were definitely Mass Effect's sole weakness.  Maybe they fixed that in Mass Effect 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah... looks like i might give it a shot again afterall then. have you played with patch 1.02? seems like they released it this year couple of months back.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 1, 2009)

Indeed:
http://www.gamershell.com/download_50234.shtml

That was very recent.  They probably released that patch anticipating that people will buy Mass Effect before Mass Effect 2.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 1, 2009)

athenaesword said:


> maybe i should play the game again afterall. which's the most fun to play? cant remember.



Adept was really fun. And if you played it the first time as a Paragon (Good). Play it this time as Renegade (Evil). The story is a little different and more fun being evil lol


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 1, 2009)

Two Gameplay pictures (X360)


----------



## athenaesword (Dec 1, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> Adept was really fun. And if you played it the first time as a Paragon (Good). Play it this time as Renegade (Evil). The story is a little different and more fun being evil lol



the last time i played was when it was first released which was hell of a long time ago i'm not quite sure what i played through it as. but i'll take your word for it and go renegade.  i usually go with kind of a hybrid though so i think that was what i did at first. 

i seem to remember that the game was quite forgiving of you making decisions that supported the other camp once in a while. like you could just pick the renegade options that really benefited you, even though you were a paragon generally, and u wouldnt' really be penalized. at least that was what remembered.


----------



## athenaesword (Dec 1, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> Two Gameplay pictures (X360)



oh i'll be playing on pc. btw what're those pics supposed to show?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 1, 2009)

athenaesword said:


> oh i'll be playing on pc. btw what're those pics supposed to show?



that the game exists


----------



## athenaesword (Dec 1, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> Two Gameplay pictures (X360)
> 
> http://ve3dmedia.ign.com/images/05/03/50358_orig.jpg
> 
> http://ve3dmedia.ign.com/images/05/03/50362_orig.jpg





Mussels said:


> that the game exists





i don't believe it!


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 1, 2009)

athenaesword said:


> oh i'll be playing on pc. btw what're those pics supposed to show?



Even i'll be playing it on PC. And to show you that the graphics on X360 arent that great. Many Low Res Textures here and there...



athenaesword said:


> i don't believe it!



LOL!


----------



## athenaesword (Dec 1, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> Even i'll be playing it on PC. And to show you that the graphics on X360 arent that great. Many Low Res Textures here and there...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!



i thought the graphics was supposed to be one of the main highlights of the game. i remember how everyone was bitching about dragon age origins failing in terms of graphics compared to ME, and i thought dragon age wasn't that bad in itself. i do remember that mass effects facial animations were superb though, from my first playthrough.

how many hours did you take to complete it as adept?


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 1, 2009)

athenaesword said:


> i thought the graphics was supposed to be one of the main highlights of the game. i remember how everyone was bitching about dragon age origins failing in terms of graphics compared to ME, and i thought dragon age wasn't that bad in itself. i do remember that mass effects facial animations were superb though, from my first playthrough.
> 
> how many hours did you take to complete it as adept?



Somewhere about 6-7 hours is the fastest i have completed the game. 

But with side missions i think it took about 9 hrs.


----------



## athenaesword (Dec 1, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> Somewhere about 6-7 hours is the fastest i have completed the game.
> 
> But with side missions i think it took about 9 hrs.



wow that's mighty fast. i don't think i was even close to being that fast when i first played through it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 1, 2009)

I don't remember how long it took but it seems like it was pretty close to 40 hours.  If you did just plot tasks, I think it was around 20 hours.  I'd have to load up my old saves to find out for sure.


----------



## athenaesword (Dec 1, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I don't remember how long it took but it seems like it was pretty close to 40 hours.  If you did just plot tasks, I think it was around 20 hours.  I'd have to load up my old saves to find out for sure.



you gonna be playing through again before me2 releases?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 1, 2009)

Naw, I kept all my saves (Renegade, Paragon, and not taking sides).


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 1, 2009)

athenaesword said:


> wow that's mighty fast. i don't think i was even close to being that fast when i first played through it.



Yep. But the first time i played it. I took about 11 hours. I kept on getting lost in the Citadel lol


----------



## athenaesword (Dec 1, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> Yep. But the first time i played it. I took about 11 hours. I kept on getting lost in the Citadel lol



lol if the game devs heard that they'd think something was wrong with their game


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 1, 2009)

athenaesword said:


> lol if the game devs heard that they'd think something was wrong with their game



Lol.


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 1, 2009)

Damn, Im still playing the first one right now, plus I got Resident Evil 5 and dragon age origin to beat, eeerrhhhh!!!!! so overwhelming!


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 1, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Damn, Im still playing the first one right now, plus I got Resident Evil 5 and dragon age origin to beat, eeerrhhhh!!!!! so overwhelming!



Lucky you ... Still havent been able to get my hands on RE 5 and Dragon Age


----------



## athenaesword (Dec 1, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> Lucky you ... Still havent been able to get my hands on RE 5 and Dragon Age



why's that?


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 1, 2009)

athenaesword said:


> why's that?



Just that so many people have loaned cash from me plus recently bougt a 5870 and saving to get another 5870 for Crossfire. So im basically freaking broke. LOL. I waiting for one of my friends to get Dragon Age for me when hes coming from abroad next week.


----------



## athenaesword (Dec 1, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> Just that so many people have loaned cash from me plus recently bougt a 5870 and saving to get another 5870 for Crossfire. So im basically freaking broke. LOL. I waiting for one of my friends to get Dragon Age for me when hes coming from abroad next week.



lol why would you need another 5870.  the one card already runs everything perfect except for crysis, which you don't seem to need to play right seeing as u've got more than enough on your plate.  there's still ass creed 2 and me 2 next month.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 1, 2009)

I doubt Assassin's Creed 2 is worth buying seeing as the original was rubbish.  It was more eye candy than game.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 1, 2009)

Well I bought it and really felt I got my money's worth. That said, I paid $5.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 1, 2009)

There's your problem.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 1, 2009)

What You Didn't Know About Mass Effect 2


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 1, 2009)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> What You Didn't Know About Mass Effect 2


Weapons: Dammit!
Customizations: Meh.
Missions: Sounds like Dragon Age (not necessarily a good thing).
RPG Elements: LMFAO!  And I hate it.  Mass Effect and Dragon Age don't mix.  They shouldn't try.  I'm preparing to be disappointed.
Story: Interesting...
Social Applications: Bah (another mention of Dragon Age)!  Single player games don't need "social" anything. 
Martin Sheen: Holy Bat Shitman!  Sheen would be a great voice over actor for the CEO of Cereberus.


My hopes have not wanned much but they most certainly haven't risen after reading that...


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Dec 1, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I doubt Assassin's Creed 2 is worth buying seeing as the original was rubbish.  It was more eye candy than game.



Thank God some people still apreciate good and original games, like Assassin's Creed.


----------



## athenaesword (Dec 2, 2009)

ToTTenTranz said:


> Thank God some people still apreciate good and original games, like Assassin's Creed.



i think he seems to be saying the exact opposite


----------



## athenaesword (Dec 2, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I doubt Assassin's Creed 2 is worth buying seeing as the original was rubbish.  It was more eye candy than game.



well that actually was a big part of the game, and i wouldn't call it rubbish. it really was one of the first of its kind, and from the way they're marketing the 2nd one, it seems that they're making up for the negative elements in the first one in the second one. go look at the 360 and ps3 reviews they've been out for some time now and they've been pretty good.


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Dec 2, 2009)

athenaesword said:


> i think he seems to be saying the exact opposite



I know, I did that on purpose.
Fortunately, anyone can badmouth a game as hard as they want, even if it's a damn good one, without a single bit of reason to do so.
That's freedom of speech for you.


----------



## erocker (Dec 2, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Weapons:
> Martin Sheen: Holy Bat Shitman!  Sheen would be a great voice over actor for the CEO of Cereberus.



What! No Baldwin?! SAG must be notified immediately, this is ridiculous. The Sheen's are always trying to upstage the Baldwins! Emilio Estevez knows what's up.


----------



## Muhad (Dec 2, 2009)

I wish they would add a first-person view into this game.


----------



## athenaesword (Dec 2, 2009)

Muhad said:


> I wish they would add a first-person view into this game.



that would be wierd 

i like seeing the back of my manly character running about kicking butt.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 2, 2009)

athenaesword said:


> lol why would you need another 5870.  the one card already runs everything perfect except for crysis, which you don't seem to need to play right seeing as u've got more than enough on your plate.  there's still ass creed 2 and me 2 next month.



Yeah. But that will be about mid-next year anyways if im going crossfire. And i thought AC II for PC is released in Mar 2010..  The PC Version came out for UK on the 19th Nov 2009. But Globally it was never released sadly  



FordGT90Concept said:


> I doubt Assassin's Creed 2 is worth buying seeing as the original was rubbish.  It was more eye candy than game.



AC II should be awesome since everyone i know who has played it on the consoles said its much better than the first.. 



Wrigleyvillain said:


> What You Didn't Know About Mass Effect 2



Thanks for sharing bro.


----------



## athenaesword (Dec 2, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> Yeah. But that will be about mid-next year anyways if im going crossfire. And i thought AC II for PC is released in Mar 2010..  The PC Version came out for UK on the 19th Nov 2009. But Globally it was never released sadly
> 
> 
> AC II should be awesome since everyone i know who has played it on the consoles said its much better than the first..
> ...


i'm not quite sure where you got the infomation about the release date in the uk, but if torrent sites are anything to go by, it hasn't been released.  otherwise, you can be sure it'd be out by now (2 weeks from 19 nov). and yeah i got it mixed up with me 2. ac2 will be out in march.

definitely psyched about the game though. if they need a couple more months to tune it up instead of releasing a broken game, i'd gladly wait.

tbh i share some of fort's misgivings regarding that interview that was posted. it does look like nothing has changed much.  and quoting dragonage, for good or bad, is purely a marketing gimmick, so i wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 2, 2009)

athenaesword said:


> i'm not quite sure where you got the infomation about the release date in the uk, but if torrent sites are anything to go by, it hasn't been released.  otherwise, you can be sure it'd be out by now (2 weeks from 19 nov). and yeah i got it mixed up with me 2. ac2 will be out in march.
> 
> definitely psyched about the game though. if they need a couple more months to tune it up instead of releasing a broken game, i'd gladly wait.
> 
> tbh i share some of fort's misgivings regarding that interview that was posted. it does look like nothing has changed much.  and quoting dragonage, for good or bad, is purely a marketing gimmick, so i wouldn't worry too much about it.



Go here : http://pc.ign.com/objects/143/14302492.html

Under the About this game section. There should a be a thing called Game Editions. There it say Nov 20 it was released for PC in UK (Sorry it was not 19 Nov it was 20 Nov.. My bad.)

And yes. I hope they optimize it well and remove any bugs if there are any. 9.2 Rating in IGN so dont think it will be a failure.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 2, 2009)

*And also* Mass Effect 3 *has been confirmed for 2011*


----------



## athenaesword (Dec 2, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> Go here : http://pc.ign.com/objects/143/14302492.html
> 
> Under the About this game section. There should a be a thing called Game Editions. There it say Nov 20 it was released for PC in UK (Sorry it was not 19 Nov it was 20 Nov.. My bad.)
> 
> And yes. I hope they optimize it well and remove any bugs if there are any. 9.2 Rating in IGN so dont think it will be a failure.



is there anywhere else that suggests that the game has been released in the uk already? it doesn't make sense to have release dates in different markets so far apart.  and a 5min search on google doesn't turn up any reviews at all about the pc version, so it's unlikely that it's been released. 

might be a mistake on ign's part?


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 2, 2009)

athenaesword said:


> is there anywhere else that suggests that the game has been released in the uk already? it doesn't make sense to have release dates in different markets so far apart.  and a 5min search on google doesn't turn up any reviews at all about the pc version, so it's unlikely that it's been released.
> 
> might be a mistake on ign's part?




It might be. Im not sure.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 2, 2009)

Btw Commander Shephards new companion would be a female named Subject Zero.


----------



## athenaesword (Dec 2, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> Btw Commander Shephards new companion would be a female named Subject Zero.
> 
> http://www.holyfragger.com/images/pictures/7733L.jpg
> 
> ...



that's...not very much clothes she's wearing. isn't it cold out there in space?


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 2, 2009)

athenaesword said:


> that's...not very much clothes she's wearing. isn't it cold out there in space?



 Your right! Maybe Shephard is keeping her warm.. roflmao


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 2, 2009)

athenaesword said:


> go look at the 360 and ps3 reviews they've been out for some time now and they've been pretty good.


Assassin's Creed got exceptional reviews too, as did Far Cry 2.  Both games sucked though.

A short list:
-Couldn't follow the plot because all the character names sounded the same.
-The same combat strategy worked in every situation (counters).
-There was very little gameplay variation (world map, local map, do some things on the side, kill someone important, run away, repeat).
-The music was uterly boring and a game like that with a lot of boring travel needs good music to make it livable.
-The basis for the game (reliving the past to retreive memories) is silly.
-The controls were designed for console and were quite horrid on PC.
-It is barely worth finishing once, never mind more than once.

Need I continue?


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Update*

*The Plot in Mass Effect 2 is -

Mass Effect 2 takes place in the year 2185, two years after the conclusion of Mass Effect. With the Reaper invasion stopped and Saren and the geth defeated, Commander Shepard learns that entire human colonies are mysteriously vanishing. Teaming up with the human supremacist organization Cerberus in the investigation, Shepard will also journey across the galaxy to recruit "up to a dozen of the galaxy's most dangerous operatives" to face this new threat. Locations include the asari colony world of Illium, and Omega, a space mining station in the Terminus Systems which harbors the worst of galactic society.
The insect-like Collectors are among the main villains of the plot. They have Reaper-based technology and are believed to be working for the Reapers, and are responsible for the disappearance of human colonies which are being harvested for an unknown purpose.*


This is gonna be awesome.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Update #2*

For all those Mass Effect fans like me and you. There is gonna be a ME 2 Collectors Edition as well. Its going to come in a tin box.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 2, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Assassin's Creed got exceptional reviews too, as did Far Cry 2.  Both games sucked though.
> 
> A short list:
> -Couldn't follow the plot because all the character names sounded the same.
> ...




Far Cry 2 was one of the most boring games ive played LOL!!  And Assassins Creed 1 was not half bad. I actually enjoyed the game. But Assassins Creed II is awesome. Anyways have to play it and see. You cant trust the review always.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh great, the Spectre signs up with a human terrorist organization.  No wonder the aliens hate him.

A dozen!?!  If you can only take two with you at a time, that's just stupid.

The "Collectors" sound like the Batarians from Bring Down the Sky. 




erocker said:


> What! No Baldwin?! SAG must be notified immediately, this is ridiculous. The Sheen's are always trying to upstage the Baldwins! Emilio Estevez knows what's up.


Alex Baldwin is everywhere.  Good ridence I say.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 2, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Oh great, the Spectre signs up with a human terrorist organization.  No wonder the aliens hate him.
> 
> A dozen!?!  If you can only take two with you at a time, that's just stupid.
> 
> ...




Lol  But atleast if thats the case, their will be more members to chose unlike the first where you had just Wrex, Ashley, Liara, Kaidan, Garrus and Tali.


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 2, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> Lucky you ... Still havent been able to get my hands on RE 5 and Dragon Age



LMAO you should be right, but since ur getting another HD5870, i'd rather have that than 2 extra games  but im getting a HD5970 anyways, lol Im happy about that, and gonna overclock it like hell  just gotta wait for delivery, hopefully it will come soon but anyways dragon age origins so far is pretty good, you just gotta have the motivation to play it, i do but its the fact that steam and direct 2 drive had some really good games on for sale that i bought so many at once and Im so overwhelmed and i dont know wat game to play first so right now Im playing RE5 and dragon age origins, mass effect will have to wait, save best for last right


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 2, 2009)

athenaesword said:


> lol why would you need another 5870.  the one card already runs everything perfect except for crysis, which you don't seem to need to play right seeing as u've got more than enough on your plate.  there's still ass creed 2 and me 2 next month.



Actually to be honest my HD5870 iz running both Crysis games smoothly with no problem at all, I mean Im playing at 1920X1080 with 8XMSAA in the CCC and I get no dip in performance plus Im using the real lifesis mod at the same time and obviously running full detail, not sre wat my average FPS are, I dont really benchmark but its really playable to me, cant wait for my HD5970


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 2, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> LMAO you should be right, but since ur getting another HD5870, i'd rather have that than 2 extra games  but im getting a HD5970 anyways, lol Im happy about that, and gonna overclock it like hell  just gotta wait for delivery, hopefully it will come soon but anyways dragon age origins so far is pretty good, you just gotta have the motivation to play it, i do but its the fact that steam and direct 2 drive had some really good games on for sale that i bought so many at once and Im so overwhelmed and i dont know wat game to play first so right now Im playing RE5 and dragon age origins, mass effect will have to wait, save best for last right




Oh 5970. Yeah even im having my eye on that. I doubt you will need to overclock that since you will be able to mop the floor with the games that are there now and are getting released.   

And yeah 5870 is great. Im really loving my 5870 now. Maybe I too might wait and get a 5970 and maybe next next year (2011) Get about another extra one or two 5970 and put in a Quad Crossfire Config


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 2, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Actually to be honest my HD5870 iz running both Crysis games smoothly with no problem at all, I mean Im playing at 1920X1080 with 8XMSAA in the CCC and I get no dip in performance plus Im using the real lifesis mod at the same time and obviously running full detail, not sre wat my average FPS are, I dont really benchmark but its really playable to me, cant wait for my HD5970



Our PC Specs are basically the same just a little different. So yeah 5870 is very good now. Im highly impressed. But who knows how the performance will be when games like Crysis 2 comes.  But for the time being its awesome and i love my Sapphire 5870


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 2, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> Oh 5970. Yeah even im having my eye on that. I doubt you will need to overclock that since you will be able to mop the floor with the games that are there now and are getting released.
> 
> And yeah 5870 is great. Im really loving my 5870 now. Maybe I too might wait and get a 5970 and maybe next next year (2011) Get about another extra one or two 5970 and put in a Quad Crossfire Config



lol Yeah true but it does say it has a decent amount of overclocking headroom so Im gonna take advantage of it, but not go crazy with it, no need to but yeah iI seriously cant wait till I get my HD5970, my heart iz pounding away I thought my 8800GTS 320MB was badass when I first bought it lmao not anymore lol


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 2, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> Our PC Specs are basically the same just a little different. So yeah 5870 is very good now. Im highly impressed. But who knows how the performance will be when games like Crysis 2 comes.  But for the time being its awesome and i love my Sapphire 5870



Yeah true hey, Im surprised you havent OC ur CPU man, its an expensive thing push it to its limits or iz sumthing holding it back anyways but crysis 2, ooooohohh looks so tasty and demanding, better be optimized well and none of thsi DX11 hype BS again


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 2, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> lol Yeah true but it does say it has a decent amount of overclocking headroom so Im gonna take advantage of it, but not go crazy with it, no need to but yeah iI seriously cant wait till I get my HD5970, my heart iz pounding away I thought my 8800GTS 320MB was badass when I first bought it lmao not anymore lol



Hehe i thought my older 8600 GT was badass as well. But when Crysis one came out it got kicked in the balls lol 



CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Yeah true hey, Im surprised you havent OC ur CPU man, its an expensive thing push it to its limits or iz sumthing holding it back anyways but crysis 2, ooooohohh looks so tasty and demanding, better be optimized well and none of thsi DX11 hype BS again



Yeah as you said its an expensive thing. So i've heard OC can damage your hardware so i kept it in stock. Have gone to about 3.9 GHz.  Not sure whether its the limit. I think it can do about 4.2 GHz.

Anyways my processor doesn't  get stressed out.. anyways it doesn't for about 90% of the time. Only game i think im running on the edge is GTA IV on maxed out. (which is one 1080p which is on my TV) otherwise on my current monitor im playing it extremely smooth cus it has a res of 1360x768..


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 2, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> Hehe i thought my older 8600 GT was badass as well. But when Crysis one came out it got kicked in the balls lol
> 
> LMAO I bet 8600GT was like having a 7900GTX with DX10 support
> 
> ...



LMAO I bet, 8600GT was like having a 7900GTX with DX10 support

Overclocking can damage ur hardware but not if you got the right tools for it and knowlegde as well, you got defanetly got the hardware and tools but there should be heaps of Overclocking guides on this site help you out, plus you got a Extreme edition or wateva intel calls them, so it has a unlocked Multiplier which makes it far more easier to OC, all you have to do iz increase the multiplier a bit say to about 25-27 and increase the voltage, as simple as that, if your intersted just look up some guides cause ur cpu can do so much more, thats if you could be bothered


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 2, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> LMAO I bet, 8600GT was like having a 7900GTX with DX10 support
> 
> Overclocking can damage ur hardware but not if you got the right tools for it and knowlegde as well, you got defanetly got the hardware and tools but there should be heaps of Overclocking guides on this site help you out, plus you got a Extreme edition or wateva intel calls them, so it has a unlocked Multiplier which makes it far more easier to OC, all you have to do iz increase the multiplier a bit say to about 25-27 and increase the voltage, as simple as that, if your intersted just look up some guides cause ur cpu can do so much more, thats if you could be bothered



Hehe yeah. I'll trying overclocking.. But i would go so far to push it to its max limit.. lol

Because it cost $1000 when i bought it.. So i wouldnt want it to go POOF! in front of my face lol

I think max i'd overclock is to about 4.0Ghz. 

Wat about you?? In your Sys specs you hav put that you have OC it to 3.5Ghz.. So do you actually see a difference when overclockin an i7? OC affects big time on GPUs but on PCs is there a drastic difference??


----------



## athenaesword (Dec 2, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Assassin's Creed got exceptional reviews too, as did Far Cry 2.  Both games sucked though.
> 
> A short list:
> -Couldn't follow the plot because all the character names sounded the same.
> ...



yes i actually do agree with many of the points you brought up. but have you played any game that comes even close to the fluidity of motion that altair had? it was a breakthrough in that regard, and that was the point of the game. everything else is just support ( i just know i'm gonna get smashed here). the enjoyability of the game for me was basically to run around watching him do acrobatics and fantastic K.O cutscenes.  

not every game is built around the same critical success factors that its predecessors relied upon. they made a game around this idea with AC, and are probably trying to improve that attempt and bring forth the rest of the stuff that it was lacking in the next revision.  i do agree that all the damned cities looked exactly the same to me, and there was very little variation, and to me it did fail spectacularly in that regard. nonetheless, it was good for what it was meant for, and we can only hope to see better in the sequel.

again, i mostly agree with your points, except for the first one.  that's bordering on being unreasonable. they sound all the same to you because they aren't "Michael, Kyle, John, Harry, Tom"?  i'm pretty sure people who don't speak your native tongue think english names sound all the same too, and that's not the fault of anyone, but something you gotta live with. how would you like it if the characters in the middleeastern setting were all given names like Harry and John?


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Update #4*

Mass Effect 2: The Adept
New details and your first look at the revamped biotic user.


November 25, 2009 - Electonic Arts and BioWare have shown quite a lot of Mass Effect 2 recently, but there has been one major thing we haven't had a look at: the biotic users. The Adept class, focused primarily on the biotic, non-weapon combat has been mysteriously missing from the videos and previews we've had thus far. Today, that changes. Here you'll get your first look at the Adept class in action, as well as some new details courtesy of a brief question and answer session with the lead combat designer, Christina Norman.

IGN: What was the single most important aspect of the Adept's combat that you felt needed improvement for this sequel?

Christina Norman: In ME1 we had long power cooldowns, which meant there would be periods in combat where you couldn't use your powers for a long time. For low level adepts in particular, you'd use your 1 power, and then have no powers available for a very long time.

For Mass Effect 2 we wanted the adept to be able to use his powers consistently in battle. We added a shared power cooldown system that let us dramatically lower the time between power use. As a result, even at level 1 in Mass Effect you'll be able to use powers throughout every battle. This really helps fulfill the fantasy of the adept as a biotic warrior, capable of dominating the battle primarily with his biotic powers.

See how the Adept has changed in this new trailer.
A runner up for most important improvement would be our improved power mappings. Pausing to use powers is a great strategic tool, and we totally support this in Mass Effect 2. Using powers in real time is a much more visceral experience though, and I'm happy to say that in Mass Effect 2 you can play through entire missions without needing to pause once.

IGN: Some of the biotic skills from Mass Effect caused unfortunate side effects, such as enemies or players getting stuck in the environment. How have the physics of Mass Effect's combat been improved for the sequel?

Christina Norman: Mass Effect 1 was an incredibly ambitious project and we didn't get everything exactly the way we wanted it. The great thing about Mass Effect 2 is we've now had the time we needed to really work on polish and overall quality. As a result playing Mass Effect 2 will feel like a really polished experience.

IGN: Have any biotic skills been removed from the game? Have any been added?

Christina Norman: The feel of biotic powers has changed so dramatically that in a way every power has been removed and totally redone. You can precisely arc powers around corners or over cover to hit hidden enemies. The angle at which you strike enemies with powers matters now. You can knock enemies into pits, or pull them towards you to take them down with gunfire, or pull them into the air for massive falling damage. We've really improved your ability to precisely direct your powers to take down enemies.

With that said many favorites from Mass Effect 1 will return like throw, warp, lift (now called pull), and singularity. There will be new biotic powers as well like shockwave.

OK. This is going to be awesome.
IGN: Are there any weapon or armor restrictions for Adepts? Is it still possible to accidentally put skill points into skills that the Adepts can't use?

Christina Norman: Putting points into armor or weapon skills was never really that fun for an adept, so we got rid of that for Mass Effect 2. As an adept, you are all about biotics, so every point you spend will improve your biotic powers without exception.

We've removed armor and weapon skills completely. You'll be able to use any armor you acquire without restriction. We've increased the variety of weapons available to the adept, now you'll be able to use submachineguns, heavy pistols, and all heavy weapons, and you'll be incredibly accurate with all of these weapons without spending points.

IGN: Will biotic skills take on new abilities as they level, or will they simply become stronger and more effective?

Christina Norman: When you max out any power you'll get to evolve it into one of two ultra-powerful versions. For example, when you evolve singularity you can choose to increase the area of effect, or duration of the singularity.

Whenever you evolve a power it will always be more than a stat change, it will be a gameplay change. We wanted evolved powers to feel different, and powerful, in comparison to unevolved versions.

IGN: I have a soldier class character from Mass Effect, but now that I've seen this Adept video I'd like to switch classes. Is that possible at the start of Mass Effect 2?

Christina Norman: The feel of the classes in Mass Effect 2 is so improved from Mass Effect 1 that we didn't think it was fair to ask players to stick with the same class. While I'm sure you'd enjoy playing a soldier in ME2, I can totally understand you wanting to try out an adept, so yes you will have the option to change your class when you import. We have a story explanation for why your abilities may have changed as well, but I can't reveal that! 









*From : IGN*


----------



## athenaesword (Dec 2, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> Oh 5970. Yeah even im having my eye on that. I doubt you will need to overclock that since you will be able to mop the floor with the games that are there now and are getting released.
> 
> And yeah 5870 is great. Im really loving my 5870 now. Maybe I too might wait and get a 5970 and maybe next next year (2011) Get about another extra one or two 5970 and put in a Quad Crossfire Config



http://hardocp.com/article/2009/09/30/amds_ati_radeon_hd_5850_video_card_review/4

that review's pretty good for those interested to know what crysis will run like. and yes 5870 runs crysis max everything on 1920x1080 like a dream.


anyway chaos, how's RE looking for you? i'm interestd in playing that game havne't gotten down to it though. issit worth it? 

and thanks a bunch mdsx for updating us with all that stuff lol


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 2, 2009)

athenaesword said:


> and thanks a bunch mdsx for updating us with all that stuff lol



Haha no problem. Will update whenever something new pops up


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 2, 2009)

athenaesword said:


> http://hardocp.com/article/2009/09/30/amds_ati_radeon_hd_5850_video_card_review/4
> 
> that review's pretty good for those interested to know what crysis will run like. and yes 5870 runs crysis max everything on 1920x1080 like a dream.
> 
> ...



Well lets see, if you haven't played RE5 before and your intersted, then yes it is worth it, but the only reason I bought it was because it was 50% off on direct2drive $25 and steam had a sale on as well but direct2drive was $3 cheaper lol  so thats the only reason why I got it cause I've owned the PS3 version, the Xbox360 version and now the PC version and to be honest, I thought the PS3 version was the best, mainly cause it was the first one I bought but it had nooo bugs wat so ever and no issues at all, the xbox360 had lag and screen tearing issues but support AA and for PC, it looks the best but there are some basic bugs, but nothing to serious, this is just my experience with the game, but this game iz a keeper, especially now when capcom are releasing new DLC which Im looking forward too


Just had a look at that benchmark review for crysis, its kinda funny, those min FPS they get are really low, I mean I get nothing like that at all wat so eva, and Im using the real lifesis mod too lol


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 2, 2009)

man cant wait for this. The asian EA packages are really cheap (27 dollars Dragon Age was as well as other EA released titles) sans the fancy box and thick manuals.

as for the specs, it really is understandable for the low requirements since its a 4 year old engine and is released on other platform.. comparing Crysis with this one is ridiculous.


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 2, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> Hehe yeah. I'll trying overclocking.. But i would go so far to push it to its max limit.. lol
> 
> Because it cost $1000 when i bought it.. So i wouldnt want it to go POOF! in front of my face lol
> 
> ...




Lol yeah I can see where ur coming from, but If I were you , i'd still OC it but that just me, do wat you like, and about my OC yes I did notice a jump in performance quiet a bit but mainly in multithreaded apps and games, but at default settings 2.66ghz it still performed really well but I could tell there was a slight bottleneck when playing certain games so I OC it but having a micro atx mobo with shit heatsinks it was kinda limited, the northbridge just got to hot so I didnt bother with a 4.0ghz OC so I left it at 3.5ghz just to be safe, later down the track I will get a better mobo thought and I wanna go liquid cooling with everything, but thats still awhile away


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 2, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Lol yeah I can see where ur coming from, but If I were you , i'd still OC it but that just me, do wat you like, and about my OC yes I did notice a jump in performance quiet a bit but mainly in multithreaded apps and games, but at default settings 2.66ghz it still performed really well but I could tell there was a slight bottleneck when playing certain games so I OC it but having a micro atx mobo with shit heatsinks it was kinda limited, the northbridge just got to hot so I didnt bother with a 4.0ghz OC so I left it at 3.5ghz just to be safe, later down the track I will get a better mobo thought and I wanna go liquid cooling with everything, but thats still awhile away



Yeah i guess i'll give it a shot and yeah if i had liquid cooling i would have OC basically everything in my PC


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 2, 2009)

*UPDATE #5 New Krogan Ally*

'Grunt', a "violent and unpredictable" Krogan fighter, will be teaming up with Commander Shepard for this go around. Of course, this new Krogan teammate has strong physical attributes, but like Wrex before him, he'll need to be tamed as well.  Another naughty krogan


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 2, 2009)

I liked Wrex, at least until the situation on the beach.  He's a lot like Sten.  I hope his replacement has the same demeanor.


----------



## athenaesword (Dec 2, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Well lets see, if you haven't played RE5 before and your intersted, then yes it is worth it, but the only reason I bought it was because it was 50% off on direct2drive $25 and steam had a sale on as well but direct2drive was $3 cheaper lol  so thats the only reason why I got it cause I've owned the PS3 version, the Xbox360 version and now the PC version and to be honest, I thought the PS3 version was the best, mainly cause it was the first one I bought but it had nooo bugs wat so ever and no issues at all, the xbox360 had lag and screen tearing issues but support AA and for PC, it looks the best but there are some basic bugs, but nothing to serious, this is just my experience with the game, but this game iz a keeper, especially now when capcom are releasing new DLC which Im looking forward too
> 
> 
> Just had a look at that benchmark review for crysis, its kinda funny, those min FPS they get are really low, I mean I get nothing like that at all wat so eva, and Im using the real lifesis mod too lol



well crysis has alot of motion blurring, which tricks you into seeing higher fps when there's really none. also, playable fps differs from person to person so it's hard to tell.  when i was playing cod mw2, i was averaging 60fps and it felt slightly choppy. 

dragon age 30fps and i could feel the lag as well.



CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Lol yeah I can see where ur coming from, but If I were you , i'd still OC it but that just me, do wat you like, and about my OC yes I did notice a jump in performance quiet a bit but mainly in multithreaded apps and games, but at default settings 2.66ghz it still performed really well but I could tell there was a slight bottleneck when playing certain games so I OC it but having a micro atx mobo with shit heatsinks it was kinda limited, the northbridge just got to hot so I didnt bother with a 4.0ghz OC so I left it at 3.5ghz just to be safe, later down the track I will get a better mobo thought and I wanna go liquid cooling with everything, but thats still awhile away



ocing definitely helps if your gear is in the lower end like mine. i'm on a e6750 duocore, stock clock is 2.66ghz. after i oc'ed it by 1ghz to 3.6, i got 10-20+ more fps in dragon age, which made a whole lot of difference. now dragonage is strangely very scalable with cpu, so that might have been why, but it just goes to show that the cpu bottlenecks pretty easy in some new titles.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 2, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I liked Wrex, at least until the situation on the beach.  He's a lot like Sten.  I hope his replacement has the same demeanor.



Yeah. When i was Renegade i shot him lol. It was so funny how he died 



athenaesword said:


> ocing definitely helps if your gear is in the lower end like mine. i'm on a e6750 duocore, stock clock is 2.66ghz. after i oc'ed it by 1ghz to 3.6, i got 10-20+ more fps in dragon age, which made a whole lot of difference. now dragonage is strangely very scalable with cpu, so that might have been why, but it just goes to show that the cpu bottlenecks pretty easy in some new titles.



Thats cool. What tool did you use to overclock your E6750?


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 2, 2009)

*UPDATE #6 Save Game Transfer and new Box Art*

* Decisions made in Mass Effect will impact its sequel, most notably those made on a personal level, but also seemingly minor assignments and choices. Casey Hudson has recommended keeping saved games from the original Mass Effect. Events confirmed to affect your save file include:


          o The decision to save either Kaidan or Ashley.
          o Whether or not the player kills Wrex on Virmire.
          o Whether or not the player decides to save the Citadel Council at the end of Mass Effect.
          o The player's choice of love interest.
          o Whether the player spares or destroys the Rachni Queen at Peak 15.
          o The player's treatment of Conrad Verner.
          o Whether or not the player completed the UNC: Asari Diplomacy sidequest. 


    * Due to massive gameplay redesign, your level will not transfer over to Mass Effect 2 and you will start out with basic abilities, though some may be transferred. 
    * The game will acknowledge if you were a level 60 character and if you were a Renegade or Paragon and adapt it in ways that map across to the new system.
    * The physical appearance of imported characters can be changed at the start of Mass Effect 2 if desired.
    * Imported characters will be able to choose a different class at the start of Mass Effect 2 if desired.
    * If you had more than one file in the original Mass Effect, you will be asked which file you wish to use.
    * If a player has no Mass Effect save files, Mass Effect 2 will start with an introduction sequence which, in combination with interactive decisions made by the player, introduces new players to the storyline and establishes a “canon” backstory.

 o Completion of Mass Effect Galaxy will also have an effect on Mass Effect 2. If a player links their copy of Mass Effect Galaxy to their EA Online account through the games Extras menu and Stay Informed sub-menu then completes a linked account, they receive the message "Your reward for completing the game is waiting for you in Mass Effect 2." What the reward is, is not currently known.

So basically if you didnt shoot, kill, rape any of them. They will appear on ME 2 







And The New box art for ME 2 is :


----------



## athenaesword (Dec 2, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> Yeah. When i was Renegade i shot him lol. It was so funny how he died
> 
> 
> 
> Thats cool. What tool did you use to overclock your E6750?



tool? i just oc'ed using the bios and tested for stability using intelburntest


----------



## athenaesword (Dec 2, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> * Decisions made in Mass Effect will impact its sequel, most notably those made on a personal level, but also seemingly minor assignments and choices. Casey Hudson has recommended keeping saved games from the original Mass Effect. Events confirmed to affect your save file include:
> 
> 
> o The decision to save either Kaidan or Ashley.
> ...



who's that chick on the box?

there's rape in ME?


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 2, 2009)

*UPDATE #7 Squad Members*

The squad members Commander Shepphard will have :

*Tali'Zorah nar Rayy* (Quarian)







*Jacob Taylor* (Human)






*Miranda Lawson* (Human)






*Grunt* (Krogan)






*Thane* (Drell)






*Subject Zero* (Human)






*Professor Mordin Solus* (Salarian)






*Samara* (Asari)










Is it just me or does everyone find Miranda Lawson hot?


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 2, 2009)

athenaesword said:


> tool? i just oc'ed using the bios and tested for stability using intelburntest



Oh ok i see.




athenaesword said:


> who's that chick on the box?
> 
> there's rape in ME?



Lol thats Miranda Lawson. A hot squad member lol.  Haha theres no rape so dont get excited lol .


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Update #8*

The Mass Effect 2 Teaser gives Shepard's birth date and service record number. At the end of the teaser, Shepard's current status is given as "killed in action" over the image of bloodied N7 armor, but the truth or circumstances of this are yet to be explained. A recent trailer, however, depicts Shepard alive and well, though some characters seem surprised by this.

It has been confirmed that it is possible Commander Shepard may die in one of Mass Effect 2's endings, based on in-game choices.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 3, 2009)

*UPDATE #9 (Your choices will kill your squad members. :O )*

Mass Effect 2 will see you recruiting, training, and possibly shagging a brand new team of allies, in very much the same way you did with the original game. However, project director Casey Hudson has warned players that if they make certain decisions during the course of Mass Effect 2, it could have dire and bloody consequences for your friends.

"At the beginning of the game, you start to get an idea of something really scary, really dangerous, that you’re going to have to do at the very end of the game," explains Hudson. "To get ready for that you’re going to have to build up your crew, build the best team that you can, build up your ship, and then when you think you’re ready you’re gonna go in and do it.

"If you don’t do a lot of the stuff, or make the right kind of choices, the ending will be a bloodbath, and the people that you brought with you will die, and it’ll be a great ending, but it’ll be that kind of ending." 

Hudson also stated that the squad you pick up this time around will be much larger than in the original Mass Effect, with some characters coming from races that previously hadn't alligned with Shepherd. You also won't be teaming up with previous squadmates, although the characters will be returning in a passive role.  








Scary huh? lol.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 3, 2009)

*UPDATE #10 Sexual Harassement included in ME 2 *



athenaesword said:


> there's rape in ME?




hey athenaesword.. I got it a abit wrong when i said there is no rape in ME2 but well actually there is sexual harassment in the game...  

Bioware revealed a tough-curse-slinging woman with short hair, tattoos, and a desire for what’s in Commander Shepard’s pants. Subject Zero is clearly a badass, biatch who doesn't only talk back to Shepard, but tries to sexually harass him. That's right people! Get your scandals ready, because there is clearly rape in Mass Effect 2.. So its Shephard getting raped this time LOL


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 3, 2009)

*UPDATE #11 New Gameplay and Story Features And More on The Collectors Edition*

A heavy weapons system will be introduced. 

New weapons will be added, including guided rocket and grenade launchers, a gun that "turns enemies into dust", a "nuke gun" that unleashes room-clearing nuclear fire and the M-490 Blackstorm, a high-powered gravity gun.

The regular pistol has been split into two separate pistol types, machine and heavy pistols. 

New biotic abilities including Pull, which can be used to pluck enemies from behind cover, and Charge, which allows the player to quickly cover the distance to the enemy, slam into it, and knock it back.

New combat moves including an arcing concussive shot attack that delivers a "physics punch" to foes and a heavy adrenaline rush which slows down time and allows the player to close the gap between themselves and the enemy.

The individual limbs of enemies can now be targeted, and in some cases shot off. Enemies with damaged legs will limp or crawl.

In Mass Effect 2 a mechanic much like reloading is used when a weapon overheats. The player can hit a button to eject a small heat sink to immediately cool the weapon and get back into combat without waiting for cooldown times like in Mass Effect.

Ammo Upgrades such as Cryo Rounds and Incendiary Rounds are now accessible from the radial menu like biotic and tech talents, though it appears that they are now more of an ability than a use of the old upgrade system. One new type is Disruptor Ammo and the previously mentioned ammo types can be seen. Cryo rounds will freeze enemies, who can then be knocked over or smashed.

The interrupt system intended to be in the original Mass Effect has now been implemented. In longer conversations, button prompts may occasionally appear that allow Shepard to intervene and control the flow of the conversation. Interrupts will add renegade or paragon points just like normal options. 

For purchasing and registering a new copy of Dragon Age: Origins (regular or Collector's Edition) access will be given to an armor inspired by Dragon Age: Origins known as "Blood Dragon Armor" for use in-game. 

A slew of pre-order bonus items have been revealed. Pre-ordering Mass Effect 2 at GameStop gives players access to two special items. The Terminus Armor, which increases run speed and personal shields, and the M-490 Blackstorm Heavy Weapon. Pre-ordering the game at other retailers gives players The Inferno Armor, which recognizes elevated heart rates and gives a negotiation bonus for Commander Shepard, along with an increase in run speed and augmented damage from combat powers. The pre-order bonus items will be offered at select retailers worldwide and will be available to PC owners as well.

There will be "a lot more DLC" this time around, which will also be a lot more user-friendly in the way it is integrated. 

The inventory system has been totally revamped.

Your morality will affect your appearance, with renegade behavior worsening Shepard's scarring and facial implants. 

New creatures, enemies and interest groups will be introduced. These include members of the Eclipse mercenary corporation, assault mechs and the mysterious Collectors.

The Illusive Man, the leader of the rogue Alliance black-ops organization Cerberus, has been confirmed to make an appearance in the game and will give Shepard orders throughout the game.






Two new alien species, the drell and the vorcha, have already been shown, and others are yet to be revealed.

New locations, including the lawless space station Omega, the krogan homeworld of Tuchanka, the prison ship Purgatory, the quarian Migrant Fleet and a significant Cerberus station located in the Horse Head Nebula. The new areas the player visits are described as being similar to the "wild west" with warlords and crime gangs playing prominent roles.
Elcor and volus will now move around, and environments will be busier and more lively than in Mass Effect.

A new and improved ship for galaxy navigation, the SSV Normandy SR-2 capable of being enhanced or built up. 

Engineers and allies who are "heavy tech power specialists" will now be able to use drones in combat. These drones will attack enemies that the controller selects and then auto-select their next targets. Their intended role is "to distract, suppress, and lock down enemies."
A recent trailer featuring cutscene and gameplay (conversation) footage of Tali and the quarian Migrant Fleet includes a brief shot of a quarian referring to Shepard as "Captain Shepard". Whether this is a mistake on the quarian's part or indication that the Alliance thought saving the entire galaxy worth a promotion is unknown.








The Mass Effect 2 Limited Collector's Edition will be offered through participating retailers. It includes the following bonus materials:
A behind-the-scenes DVD
An "Art of Mass Effect 2" art book
Issue #1 of Mass Effect: Redemption
Unique items, including special Collectors' Edition armor and weapons, and content.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 3, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> The Mass Effect 2 Teaser gives Shepard's birth date and service record number. At the end of the teaser, Shepard's current status is given as "killed in action" over the image of bloodied N7 armor, but the truth or circumstances of this are yet to be explained. A recent trailer, however, depicts Shepard alive and well, though some characters seem surprised by this.
> 
> It has been confirmed that it is possible Commander Shepard may die in one of Mass Effect 2's endings, based on in-game choices.
> 
> ...


He's a friggin clone! 


So Tali is the only of the original crew to be in squad member in Mass Effect 2?


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 3, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> He's a friggin clone!
> 
> 
> So Tali is the only of the original crew to be in squad member in Mass Effect 2?



Lol who knows. He might do an epic comeback in ME3 if he "dies".

And yep only Tali will return as a squad member.. But they have said your earlier team members also might appear in the story. That is if you didnt kill them lol 

Looks like ME 2 story is gonna be better than the first one.


----------



## amdlover5770 (Dec 3, 2009)

Wow thanx man for all the updates...   so many things i didnt know about..  i love boiware + EA


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 4, 2009)

*UPDATE #12  Pre-Ordering*



amdlover5770 said:


> Wow thanx man for all the updates...   so many things i didnt know about..  i love boiware + EA



No prob 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Pre-order your copy of Mass Effect 2 on PC or X360 and receive an in-game armor set. Reserve your copy at GameStop and receive the Terminus Assault Armor and Blackstorm weapon. Or head to another favorite retailer (Amazon.com or EA Store)  and receive the Inferno Armor. Both with their own unique in game benefits!



Terminus Assault Armor






The Terminus armor is environmentally sealed with an independent air supply for use in space and extreme planetary conditions, with an onboard "micro-frame" computer capable of running a suite of battle management software. To prevent detection by passive thermal sensors, body heat is channeled to the base of the feet, where it can be dispersed into the ground.

* Increases sprint speed by 10%
* All weapons have +1 magazines of reserve ammo
* Increase shields + 15%






Blackstorm Projector

The Blackstorm encases a few particles of matter within a high-powered mass-increasing field, elevating them to near-infinite mass and creating a powerful localized gravity well that draws nearby enemies and objects into itself. The rapidly-increasing gravity near the event horizon of the singularity rips the objects apart.

* Fires a singularity projectile that draws in nearby enemies, and then explosively hurls them away.




INFERNO ARMOR







Used by officers to monitor battlefield conditions the suit is able to recognize elevated heart rates and pupil movement in people close by, almost acting like a lie detector. This same array also monitors the officer and regulates sub-systems with extreme efficiency to allow for greater response times.

* negotiation bonus 10%
* all power damage 10%
* increases storm speed by 10%


----------



## athenaesword (Dec 4, 2009)

don't you just love all this marketing hype that these companies create by offering you stuff that you should already get with the game? how hard issit to add a new set of armor/weapons to the already massive collection in game, except make it slightly more powerful and pretty?

that said, inferno armor looks cute


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 4, 2009)

athenaesword said:


> don't you just love all this marketing hype that these companies create by offering you stuff that you should already get with the game? how hard issit to add a new set of armor/weapons to the already massive collection in game, except make it slightly more powerful and pretty?
> 
> that said, inferno armor looks cute



Yeah. Thats how they do business i guess lol  Yep Inferno armor looks somewhat like an Iron Man suit...  But the Terminus armor looks awesome!!!  Its like a GI Joe and Halo hybrid armor


----------



## athenaesword (Dec 4, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> Yeah. Thats how they do business i guess lol  Yep Inferno armor looks somewhat like an Iron Man suit...  But the Terminus armor looks awesome!!!  Its like a GI Joe and Halo hybrid armor



Lol looks like hk47 from knights of the old republic to me


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 4, 2009)

athenaesword said:


> Lol looks like hk47 from knights of the old republic to me



haha yeah.. but with a 100 times more of a badass look lol 

Ifyou too have any info about ME 2 which isnt posted here... feel free 2 post aite


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 5, 2009)

*UPDATE #13 No more waiting in elevators *

Elevator rides were a Mass Effect staple. On a design level, the elevators were a means of avoiding loading screens. But lacking in significant narrative or visual value, these excursions became too dull too fast for most.

The stares into oblivion. The shifting. The disconnected conversation. The radio repeating something mentioned in another ride hours prior to the current one.

Plans are in place to keep elevators in Mass Effect 2, despite grumbles. And while elevators are still a part of the game, waiting in them won’t be.

“The elevators were made in ME1 so we didn't have to show boring loading screens,” wrote associate programmer Thomas_R_Roy in recent ME2 official message board post. “However there were a lot of complaints, so we've gone back to loading screens and movies. We still have elevators in ME2, but you don't wait inside them. We'll cut to a loading screen instead.”

There will be something to the loading screens, according to _Roy.

“We've tried to make the loading screen more interesting this time by adding interesting visuals and information.”

What those little entertainment nuggets during loading screens might be, we haven’t the slightest idea. But it’s hard to argue that it won’t be more entertaining than watching Commander Shepard shuffle his feet.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 5, 2009)

*UPDATE #14 Game is coming out in 2 discs.*

It appears Bioware is planning to release Mass Effect 2 as a two-disc game.

“Why 2 discs,” Bioware community manager Chris Priestly asks in an official message board thread about the game spanning two discs, “Answer: because you cannot fit this much awesome on one disc.”

Priestly doesn’t reveal the true reason for the need of two discs, but we’re willing to assume that it has to do with the sheer size of the content. Forza 3 developer Turn 10 had to break their game into two discs earlier this year because of the amount of content coupled with the restrictive size of DVDs.

The first Forza 3 disc is the main game disc. The second disc is something of a content dump which can be downloaded onto an HDD or popped in the tray as needed.

But disc swapping will be unavoidable for owners of the Xbox 360 version of ME2.

“The Xbox 360 (version) does not have an install and does require disc swapping during play,” writes Priestly in the same post.

“Even though there is a disc swap, it occurs at a carefully planned place in the game (that does not interefere with gameplay) and is done once. You do not swap back and forth. (One) swap and then done.”


The PC version of ME2 won’t require users to swap discs. Like Forza 3, owners will be able to download the content of the second disc and forget about it.

Mass Effect 2 ships for the PC and Xbox 360 on January 26th, 2010. The three-disc Collectors Edition hits the same day, but don't panic: the third disc is bonus DVD-style (behind-the-scenes, bonus footage) content.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 5, 2009)

It will be like GTA4 then (DVD9 + DVD5) or in the neighborhood of 13 GiB installed, give or take 2 GiB.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 6, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It will be like GTA4 then (DVD9 + DVD5) or in the neighborhood of 13 GiB installed, give or take 2 GiB.





Yeah most likely. But the collectors edition comes with 2 DVD9s and DVD5 i think.


----------



## athenaesword (Dec 6, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> Elevator rides were a Mass Effect staple. On a design level, the elevators were a means of avoiding loading screens. But lacking in significant narrative or visual value, these excursions became too dull too fast for most.
> 
> The stares into oblivion. The shifting. The disconnected conversation. The radio repeating something mentioned in another ride hours prior to the current one.
> 
> ...



actually stories would be kind of interesting. nuggets etc. i don't like loading screens that tell you the basic controls/tips. they get old really fast. stories on the other hand would be very interesting.

take for example dragon age with the 827303028 codex entries. all they had to do was randomly flash unread codex entries during loading. that way, you don't have to waste precious time reading the codex entries when you're playing, but at the same time you're kept entertained when screen's loading. it shouldn't be too hard to configure.

p.s i'm playing ME1. installed the witcher and me1 intending to play both. but uninstalled the witcher in 2 heartbeats. i'm starting to forget how poor 2007 graphics used to be, apart from crysis.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 6, 2009)

athenaesword said:


> actually stories would be kind of interesting. nuggets etc. i don't like loading screens that tell you the basic controls/tips. they get old really fast. stories on the other hand would be very interesting.
> 
> take for example dragon age with the 827303028 codex entries. all they had to do was randomly flash unread codex entries during loading. that way, you don't have to waste precious time reading the codex entries when you're playing, but at the same time you're kept entertained when screen's loading. it shouldn't be too hard to configure.



Who does like loading screens lol. But it is sometimes kinda good so while its loading can go and get a small snack or a drink or even take a piss  LoL! 



athenaesword said:


> p.s i'm playing ME1. installed the witcher and me1 intending to play both. but uninstalled the witcher in 2 heartbeats. i'm starting to forget how poor 2007 graphics used to be, apart from crysis.




Aha, so how much have you progressed in the game? are you playing as paragon or renegade or as a mix??


----------



## athenaesword (Dec 6, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> Who does like loading screens lol. But it is sometimes kinda good so while its loading can go and get a small snack or a drink or even take a piss  LoL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



going through as renegade adept... it's a little harder than i thought. i'm doing veteran mode and i've died a couple of times already. issit me or are there some AI issues for your teammates.. like they don't join the battle and hide behind walls complaining that enemies are not in line of sight until you move them out in the open. 

and the cooldown times for adept's ridiculous as well.  basically every battle i can only use my powers once.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 7, 2009)

athenaesword said:


> going through as renegade adept... it's a little harder than i thought. i'm doing veteran mode and i've died a couple of times already. issit me or are there some AI issues for your teammates.. like they don't join the battle and hide behind walls complaining that enemies are not in line of sight until you move them out in the open.
> 
> and the cooldown times for adept's ridiculous as well.  basically every battle i can only use my powers once.




Renegade adept? Must be fun. Cus it was awesome being evil!  

Well yeah veteran mode is damn hard. and yeah well you gotta command them... they are quite stupid lol. 

I suggest u use Wrex and Liara. They make a good team.

And of course the time taken to cooldown should be really high since your playing on Adept. 



So how far in the game have you progressed?


----------



## athenaesword (Dec 7, 2009)

im only on feros.. i usually have very low tolerance for replaying games so i have to constantly go and do other things..

Haven't gotten liara yet.  Is the adept supposed to use the pistol s tthe primary damage dealer thru the game? Cus so far that's my main source of damage..  

Yeah the ai just stands out in the open and gets hammered. and the movement commands sometime don't register and they don't take cover even tho they're right behind objects. In a sense dragon age has much better play/pause controllability.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 7, 2009)

HalfAHertz said:


> Dunno about Mass Effect, but played Dragon age yesterday at a friend. He coudn't get rid of me for the entire afternoon!  Really adictive game...Has anyone tried running it on a laptop?



if you are still curious i've put about 20 hours into dragon age on my laptop, using an asus g71gx with a gtx 260 and p8700 intel dual oc'd to 3.2Ghz and the gpu oc'd to 580/1450/1000mem, i get about 70-120 fps at 1440x900 maxed out.


----------



## Stearic (Dec 7, 2009)

After the debacle that was MW2 for the PC, ME2 is my most anticipated upcoming game. The original ME was one of my favorite games of all time and I pray pray pray that despite being a console port, the PC version will have decent graphics and controls.


----------



## lemode (Dec 7, 2009)

The screenies I am seeing make this game look so good! I have to keep reminding myself that the first one is the only Bioware game I have not liked (that I've actually played and yes Dragon age is good I’m sure I am just anti-fantasy so that one doesn’t count).

Eh I will Gamefly it out of curiosity (and yeah I have a weakness for sci-fi games). If it’s good great if not fuck it!


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 9, 2009)

athenaesword said:


> im only on feros.. i usually have very low tolerance for replaying games so i have to constantly go and do other things..
> 
> Haven't gotten liara yet.  Is the adept supposed to use the pistol s tthe primary damage dealer thru the game? Cus so far that's my main source of damage..
> 
> Yeah the ai just stands out in the open and gets hammered. and the movement commands sometime don't register and they don't take cover even tho they're right behind objects. In a sense dragon age has much better play/pause controllability.



Pistol is about the only fire power you get as an adept. But try to upgrade his adept abilities and a pistol wont be even needed. You can also ugrade to medium armor or low armor. I really cant remember since its been some time... but im going to replay ME one of these days. I got Dragon Age today (finally!!  thank the lord ) so i hav pushed ME for the time being... lol

And you wont need the AI even... when you reach about level 20+ Shepard is like untouchable 

and yes DA is pretty good. 



Stearic said:


> After the debacle that was MW2 for the PC, ME2 is my most anticipated upcoming game. The original ME was one of my favorite games of all time and I pray pray pray that despite being a console port, the PC version will have decent graphics and controls.



Yes well it will have decent graphics and is very well optimized and the controls will be pretty much the same like the first one. 



lemode said:


> The screenies I am seeing make this game look so good! I have to keep reminding myself that the first one is the only Bioware game I have not liked (that I've actually played and yes Dragon age is good I’m sure I am just anti-fantasy so that one doesn’t count).
> 
> Eh I will Gamefly it out of curiosity (and yeah I have a weakness for sci-fi games). If it’s good great if not fuck it!



Why didnt you like the game??


----------



## erocker (Dec 10, 2009)

Anyone seen the list of voice actors for this game yet? Quite the cast for a video game!







Martin Sheen 
Adam Baldwin 
Marina Sitris
Tricia Helfer
Michael Hogan - I want to hear some "It's the frakkin ship" refferences.
Yvonne Strahovski
Michael "WARF" Dorn!!!
Carrie Ann Moss
Shohreh Aghdashloo 
and of course, Seth Green.

Source is here: http://kotaku.com/5423288/mass-effect-2-is-full-of-stars


----------



## LittleLizard (Dec 10, 2009)

@erocker, the real source i think is gamespot, im watching the video right now

http://www.gamespot.com/pc/rpg/masseffect2workingtitle/video/6242706?hd=1&tag=topslot;title;1


----------



## erocker (Dec 10, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> @erocker, the real source i think is gamespot, im watching the video right now
> 
> http://www.gamespot.com/pc/rpg/masseffect2workingtitle/video/6242706?hd=1&tag=topslot;title;1



Real source what? At least it's a video I guess... I'm linking to an article that an author wrote, hence it is the source of my post. Should I post a picture of God for the ultimate source? Lol.


----------



## LittleLizard (Dec 10, 2009)

erocker said:


> Real source what? At least it's a video I guess... I'm linking to an article that an author wrote, hence it is the source of my post. Should I post a picture of God for the ultimate source? Lol.



thats why i said "i think"  i took the url from bioware forums


----------



## erocker (Dec 10, 2009)

Speaking of "the source", this guy is looking for it:






There can be only one!!!


----------



## athenaesword (Dec 11, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> Pistol is about the only fire power you get as an adept. But try to upgrade his adept abilities and a pistol wont be even needed. You can also ugrade to medium armor or low armor. I really cant remember since its been some time... but im going to replay ME one of these days. I got Dragon Age today (finally!!  thank the lord ) so i hav pushed ME for the time being... lol
> 
> And you wont need the AI even... when you reach about level 20+ Shepard is like untouchable
> 
> ...



what? how can you not need the pistol? i'm playing veteran, and i most definitely need my pistol. powers don't actually deal much damage and the ones that do are too few. the powers also recharge too slowly for me to be able to rely solely on them. 

and i also need my AI allies... and i'm about level 40 now. on ilos finding the conduit.. game should be ending soon.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 11, 2009)

*UPDATE #15 Cast*



athenaesword said:


> what? how can you not need the pistol? i'm playing veteran, and i most definitely need my pistol. powers don't actually deal much damage and the ones that do are too few. the powers also recharge too slowly for me to be able to rely solely on them.
> 
> and i also need my AI allies... and i'm about level 40 now. on ilos finding the conduit.. game should be ending soon.



Oops sorry.. forgot you  playing it on veteran  Yeah you need the pistol...
your very close now to finishing the game anyways 




*The Cast and their roles*



Martin Sheen ("Illusive Man") 
Shohreh Aghdashloo ("Admiral Shala'Raan vas Tonbay")
Seth Green ("Joker"); 
Yvonne Strahovski ("Miranda Lawson")
Adam Baldwin ("Kal 'Reegar"); 
Keith David ("Admiral David Anderson")
Michael Dorn ("Gatatog Uvenk")
Tricia Helfer ("EDI")
Michael Hogan ("Captain Bailey")
Carrie-Anne Moss ("Aria T'Loak")


----------



## athenaesword (Dec 11, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> Oops sorry.. forgot you  playing it on veteran  Yeah you need the pistol...
> your very close now to finishing the game anyways
> 
> 
> ...



seth green actually does LOOK a heck alot like joker. and some of that cast is really good looking they should have cameos haha


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 11, 2009)

YAY! Joker is back. 

Bah, I only recognize Sheen and Green (lmao). XD


"...and CRACK!  It is quite dramatic."


----------



## Binge (Dec 11, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> sounds cool i havent played the first one yet.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 11, 2009)

Admiral David Anderson??? So captain Anderson was made into an Admiral???

SCWHEEEET he's a voice in every game is Keith David.

EDIT:Tali was my least favourite character i liked Garrus and Wrex, the 2 humans where cool too it was shitty one had to die.


----------



## athenaesword (Dec 11, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> Admiral David Anderson??? So captain Anderson was made into an Admiral???
> 
> SCWHEEEET he's a voice in every game is Keith David.
> 
> EDIT:Tali was my least favourite character i liked Garrus and Wrex, the 2 humans where cool too it was shitty one had to die.



i played garrus wrex in my first playthrough cus well.. they looked the most exotic looking. on my second playthrough i'm actually more hooked to the humans and even tali/liara. garrus's actually kind of a boring character, and wrex is well.. not as interesting anymore. ashley was great despite being human.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 12, 2009)

athenaesword said:


> i played garrus wrex in my first playthrough cus well.. they looked the most exotic looking. on my second playthrough i'm actually more hooked to the humans and even tali/liara. garrus's actually kind of a boring character, and wrex is well.. not as interesting anymore. ashley was great despite being human.



I have always abandoned Ashley when i played the game 3 times... lol

Shes a really annoying bitch 

And yes even i played with Wrex and Garrus. They look cool


----------



## athenaesword (Dec 12, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> I have always abandoned Ashley when i played the game 3 times... lol
> 
> Shes a really annoying bitch
> 
> And yes even i played with Wrex and Garrus. They look cool



annoying? haha i didn't find her annoying. i just thought humans would be boring. turns out garrus was the most boring character for me lol... he's handy though, i took him to saren last night. anyway, i'm done with it.. probably not playing anything till me2 comes out.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 12, 2009)

athenaesword said:


> annoying? haha i didn't find her annoying. i just thought humans would be boring. turns out garrus was the most boring character for me lol... he's handy though, i took him to saren last night. anyway, i'm done with it.. probably not playing anything till me2 comes out.




Really? You didnt find her annoying?? I hate the fact that she always doubts what Shephard does?? Shes always like oh really?? or are you sure??? And try to act like shes in command... So i killed her lol...


Im going to play ME 1 again as a Paragon and save ashley and see how the game turns out... 
For the time being im obssessed with Dragon Age lol......


----------



## athenaesword (Dec 12, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> Really? You didnt find her annoying?? I hate the fact that she always doubts what Shephard does?? Shes always like oh really?? or are you sure??? And try to act like shes in command... So i killed her lol...
> 
> 
> Im going to play ME 1 again as a Paragon and save ashley and see how the game turns out...
> For the time being im obssessed with Dragon Age lol......



haha tell me if you enjoy the fade. i absolutely hated those parts and the thought of going through them again is keeping me from playing dao again. that, and the repetitive monsters that you fight.. lack of variety there. 

well there's not much difference actually, except you get to bang her at the end. i'm assuming you can't do that with kaidan (never tried), so that's a good enough reason to keep ashley instead lol.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 12, 2009)

athenaesword said:


> haha tell me if you enjoy the fade. i absolutely hated those parts and the thought of going through them again is keeping me from playing dao again. that, and the repetitive monsters that you fight.. lack of variety there.
> 
> well there's not much difference actually, except you get to bang her at the end. i'm assuming you can't do that with kaidan (never tried), so that's a good enough reason to keep ashley instead lol.




Well i havent progressed so far....  Im playing as a Human Rogue.. And im in the point where  Loghain sends an assassin and after u defeat him he joins you.. 


Haha yeah i wanna bang her in the end  I've only done it with Liara 

Did u finish Dragon Age??


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 12, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> Admiral David Anderson??? So captain Anderson was made into an Admiral???


I wonder if how you ended Mass Effect will have an effect on that.  I mean, if you never dealt with Admiral Kohoko, he would still be alive meaning they wouldn't have to turn Anderson in't an admirable.  There's also no way that amb*ass*ador would have allowed Anderson to become an admiral.  Hmm...




athenaesword said:


> well there's not much difference actually, except you get to bang her at the end. i'm assuming you can't do that with kaidan (never tried), so that's a good enough reason to keep ashley instead lol.


I second that.  Kaiden is useful against Sovereign with his bioics (throw, lift, singularity).  Ashley is useless against Sovereign.  Ashley, therefore, is only good for lower difficulties, the romance achievement, and human solider ally achievement.  Once you got those two achievements, there's really no reason to pick her--especially when I play as a soldier first.  Remember, you can always bang Liara as long as you pick her up first (male or female).




mdsx1950 said:


> Well i havent progressed so far....  Im playing as a Human Rogue.. And im in the point where  Loghain sends an assassin and after u defeat him he joins you..


The only members that are required are...



Spoiler



Morrigan, Oghren, and Allister/Loghain.  You can ask Morrigan and Oghren to leave but you'll always be stuck with Allister or Loghain.


----------



## athenaesword (Dec 12, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> Well i havent progressed so far....  Im playing as a Human Rogue.. And im in the point where  Loghain sends an assassin and after u defeat him he joins you..
> 
> 
> Haha yeah i wanna bang her in the end  I've only done it with Liara
> ...



yeah finished it a couple weeks back.. oh that's long way to go


----------



## athenaesword (Dec 12, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I wonder if how you ended Mass Effect will have an effect on that.  I mean, if you never dealt with Admiral Kohoko, he would still be alive meaning they wouldn't have to turn Anderson in't an admirable.  There's also no way that amb*ass*ador would have allowed Anderson to become an admiral.  Hmm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah well.. i basically killed saren singlehandedly in my last playthrough anyway.. my allies were just sitting there. and as an adept, all my stun powers were useless, i just pistoled him to death.

i think the assassin he's referring to is zevran. actually i might consider playing through as human rogue again. i find the rogue to be a really fun character... more so than mages after awhile, although toward the end on hard mode it's all but impossible to complete without mages.  it's just as hard to kill revenants without mages. 

fort, was the human rogue campaign start interesting?


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 12, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I wonder if how you ended Mass Effect will have an effect on that.  I mean, if you never dealt with Admiral Kohoko, he would still be alive meaning they wouldn't have to turn Anderson in't an admirable.  There's also no way that amb*ass*ador would have allowed Anderson to become an admiral.  Hmm...
> 
> 
> 
> I second that.  Kaiden is useful against Sovereign with his bioics (throw, lift, singularity).  Ashley is useless against Sovereign.  Ashley, therefore, is only good for lower difficulties, the romance achievement, and human solider ally achievement.  Once you got those two achievements, there's really no reason to pick her--especially when I play as a soldier first.  Remember, you can always bang Liara as long as you pick her up first (male or female)



I too wonder how he is admiral. But i think anyways he will become admiral. Maybe in a different way if you take the ambassadors side in ME1

Check update #6 (Page 4)

Ashley is good for romance basically... I've banged Liara too many times.. now i need some human banging.. Not some blue p***y  lol



athenaesword said:


> yeah finished it a couple weeks back.. oh that's long way to go




Oh thats cool. Its good to hear that i gotta a long way to go. 

Btw any tips on how to get Morrigans approval up?


----------



## athenaesword (Dec 12, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> I too wonder how he is admiral. But i think anyways he will become admiral. Maybe in a different way if you take the ambassadors side in ME1
> 
> Check update #6 (Page 4)
> 
> ...



just about the only way to do that's giving her gifts, or being an asshole in general.. which would upset your good characters. she gets upset at the mildest of things though.. so yeah..just pile jewellery on her. on my playthrough i didn't really bother with approval rating though.. just get enough to proceed with her sidequest. you'll know what i'm talking about when you get there.

so far i actually prefer the simpler character relationship system of ME. daos' too complicated lol.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 12, 2009)

athenaesword said:


> just about the only way to do that's giving her gifts, or being an asshole in general.. which would upset your good characters. she gets upset at the mildest of things though.. so yeah..just pile jewellery on her. on my playthrough i didn't really bother with approval rating though.. just get enough to proceed with her sidequest. you'll know what i'm talking about when you get there.
> 
> so far i actually prefer the simpler character relationship system of ME. daos' too complicated lol.




Yeah that system was much easier and less complicating than that of DAO


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 12, 2009)

athenaesword said:


> fort, was the human rogue campaign start interesting?


Human Rogue and Human Warrior are both the Human Nobel track.



Spoiler



The only thing really interesting about it is the ability to become Allister's queen (female human nobel only) if they fall in love through the course of the game.



Compared to the other starts, I'd say the human nobel was the least interesting.  Well, it is tied with the Dalish Elf origin.  They are equally boring.





mdsx1950 said:


> Btw any tips on how to get Morrigans approval up?


Morrigan has a lot of gifts she likes...
http://dragonage.wikia.com/wiki/Gifts


A word of advice: If you are good character, don't take Morrigan, Sten, and maybe even Oghren with you.  If you are a good character, take Liliana, Allister, and Whynn with you.  Your dog and Zeveryn really don't care about plot elements.

You'll get Morrigan's companion quest if you find Flemmeth's Grimouir in the Circle Tower.  Hers is, I think, the only one not triggered by having a friendly relationship.


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 12, 2009)

you can also talk to her, and just basically kiss her ass, which will get your approval up.  I was good and I think the lowest she ever went was 90 when I saved the circle.

also the gifts help.

she is vital to the game IMO, because the more she likes you, the more powerful her spells get.  

On nightmare, my main character (dual wield warrior, beserker, and reaver) who got 100+ damage per hit (dual striking), and had momentum which made him hit twice as fast, could BARELY beat Loghain.  Where as Morrigan could kill him before he could even run up to her.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 12, 2009)

1 on 1, rogue (stealth + backstab) or mage (crushing prison) is the best.  Warrior was my least favorite.


----------



## athenaesword (Dec 13, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> 1 on 1, rogue (stealth + backstab) or mage (crushing prison) is the best.  Warrior was my least favorite.



my MC could also rape loghain before he took 3 steps. he just stood there either stunned or frozen and ate damage till he died. mages are so broken haha. yeah rogues were really fun i was having fun with zevran. 

it's weird how it's kind of hard to get good gear for them though. i stuck with zevran's default weapons for a long time...there just didn't seem to be many rare daggers dropping.


----------



## HolyCow02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Can I just say that I am playing Mass Effect right now, and I am COMPLETELY blown away by it? I have MW2 and I can't stop playing ME. It's ridiculous. I am so sucked in. I dunno why the hell I waited so long to get it. I can't wait to finish it and get ME2


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 14, 2009)

HolyCow02 said:


> Can I just say that I am playing Mass Effect right now, and I am COMPLETELY blown away by it? I have MW2 and I can't stop playing ME. It's ridiculous. I am so sucked in. I dunno why the hell I waited so long to get it. I can't wait to finish it and get ME2



yeah its literally one of the greatest games of all time... ever.


----------



## Binge (Dec 14, 2009)

+1, tons of customization.  Great voice acting, stellar graphics, wicked story, and it's lengthy too!


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Update #16*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6fuiNpTHzY

A new cinematic teaser for Mass Effect 2 has been released. The video doesn't give away much information, but shows some new material of Commander Shepard and his team. Besides that the teaser announces a full trailer for December 22nd on Xbox Live.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 15, 2009)

I have Mass Effect 2 preordered.  It is a gift though so I don't know if it is the Collector's Edition or not.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 15, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I have Mass Effect 2 preordered.  It is a gift though so I don't know if it is the Collector's Edition or not.




Thats cool bro.  Why not gift a copy to me aswell.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 15, 2009)

Because I have to save my pennies for the 6 games coming out in March. XD

3/02/2010	Supreme Commander 2
3/10/2010 	Super Mario Galaxy 2
3/16/2010	Assassin's Creed 2 
3/16/2010	Command & Conquer 4
3/23/2010	Just Cause 2
3/30/2010	Crysis 2


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 15, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Because I have to save my pennies for the 6 games coming out in March. XD
> 
> 3/02/2010	Supreme Commander 2
> 3/10/2010 	Super Mario Galaxy 2
> ...



Oh Crysis 2 is coming. I hope my rig will play it with no problems. 

And AC II is also on the top of my list. Just Cause 1 was a good game. Brilliant graphics but the gameplay wasnt so good. The vehicles were so stiff. :shadedshu

Hopefully the 2nd will be better  C&C 4 should also be awesome. Thanks for the release dates. I didnt know Crysis 2 was supposed to release in Mar 2010.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 15, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Because I have to save my pennies for the 6 games coming out in March. XD
> 
> 3/02/2010	Supreme Commander 2
> 3/10/2010 	Super Mario Galaxy 2
> ...



supcom 2 is the kind of game i will go on a violent rampage with anyone who comes between me and it.


----------



## HolyCow02 (Dec 15, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Because I have to save my pennies for the 6 games coming out in March. XD
> 
> 3/02/2010	Supreme Commander 2
> 3/10/2010 	Super Mario Galaxy 2
> ...



Wait Assassin's Creed 2? That came out already. I had no idea about Crysis 2 either though. ANd C&C4 looks sweet.


----------



## zithe (Dec 15, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> Mass Effect 2 will be released on January 26, *2009* (North America)and January 29, *2009* (Europe) for PC and Xbox 360.



DUDE! MASS EFFECT 2 CAME OUT 11 MONTHS AGO! 

I haven't played the first one yet. It looks rather different.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 16, 2009)

zithe said:


> DUDE! MASS EFFECT 2 CAME OUT 11 MONTHS AGO!
> 
> I haven't played the first one yet. It looks rather different.



Shit small mistake. Damn. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 17, 2009)

TBH if im into a storyline ill listen to the characters like Mass Effect but DAO just seems to be bogged down. Some people like that tho.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 18, 2009)

*UPDATE #17 Some new locations in Mass Effect 2*

Sorry guys forgot to update this thread. Well good news i got lots of new info 

Some new locations in Mass Efect 2 :

* Omega





* Tuchanka




* Purgatory




* The Migrant Fleet


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 18, 2009)

*UPDATE #18 New Pics*

Some new and cool pics.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 18, 2009)

*UPDATE #19 Normandy SR1 & SR2 (Comparison)*

The Normandys back! Heres a small comparison of the two (the *top* picture is the _SR1_ and the *bottom* is the _SR2_)


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 18, 2009)

*UPDATE #20 The Appearance menu and the Power up menu in ME2*

Power up menu :






Appearance menu :


----------



## Delta6326 (Dec 18, 2009)

wow just wow cant wait i still haven't beaten the first there so much to do i cant find where to go for the main story line lol!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 18, 2009)

I STILL haven't beaten the first one!!!


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Dec 18, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> I STILL haven't beaten the first one!!!





Well, you've had 2 years for that.


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 18, 2009)

this may be the best game of all time - seriously... if they do it right and it doesn't have too bad a case of consolitis this game will be epic.

when it comes out im gonna have to take a small vacation from work.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 18, 2009)

You mean, best of its genre,  which is "outer-space-war" RPG. 

Starcraft 2 got me more excited though .


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 18, 2009)

no no... i mean the best game ever made. 

There are alot of awesome games that are coming out (like rage) that will be one awesome game too.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 19, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> no no... i mean the best game ever made.
> 
> There are alot of awesome games that are coming out (like rage) that will be one awesome game too.



It sure will be the one of the best in 2010. I read this article about where some dude had played 2hours of the game and he had said the game was the bomb! It contained so many spoilers so i didnt read the whole thing or post it here in the thread.

But i'm sure ME2 will get a equal rating as the first one. maybe a 9.6/10. 



			
				ToTTenTranz said:
			
		

> Well, you've had 2 years for that.



Agreed lol.


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 19, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> It sure will be the one of the best in 2010. I read this article about where some dude had played 2hours of the game and he had said the game was the bomb! It contained so many spoilers so i didnt read the whole thing or post it here in the thread.
> 
> But i'm sure ME2 will get a equal rating as the first one. maybe a 9.6/10.
> 
> ...




  If farcry 2 got a 9.2, then i sure hope this gets at least more than 9.2... hell i'd give mass effect 1 a 134.9 if it was on the same scale as FC2 was rated on


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 19, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> If farcry 2 got a 9.2, then i sure hope this gets at least more than 9.2... hell i'd give mass effect 1 a 134.9 if it was on the same scale as FC2 was rated on



Agreed! FC2 was by far one of the most boring games i've played.  The graphics were impressive but the gameplay sucked big time lol.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 19, 2009)

*UPDATE #21 New abilities*

The new abilities Commander Shepard will get =

*(Adept)New biotic abilties:*

    * Push
    * Pull
    * Shockwave
    * Charge
    * Slam 

*(Engineer)New tech abilities:*

    * Combat Drone
    * Cryo Blast
    * Incinerate
    * Tech Armor 
*
(Soldier)New combat abilities:*

    * Adrenaline Rush
    * Concussive Shot
    * Disruptor Ammo
    * Incendiary Ammo
    * Cryo Ammo


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 19, 2009)

*UPDATE #22 Another set of new pics*


----------



## olithereal (Dec 19, 2009)

The wait is killing me !! ARGHH


----------



## KieX (Dec 19, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> this may be the best game of all time - seriously... if they do it right and it doesn't have too bad a case of consolitis this game will be epic.
> 
> when it comes out im gonna have to take a small vacation from work.



I agree, this should be the best game ever made!

Anyone know how the game will use the Mass Effect 1 saved games? I know you'll get to keep the Dragon Age: Origin's Blood Dragon armour which imho is awesome. (Kudos to whoever at bioware thought of medieval armour in space). But if you played as a soldier in the first Mass Effect does that resctrict ypu to soldier in the second installment?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 20, 2009)

KieX said:


> I agree, this should be the best game ever made!
> 
> Anyone know how the game will use the Mass Effect 1 saved games? I know you'll get to keep the Dragon Age: Origin's Blood Dragon armour which imho is awesome. (Kudos to whoever at bioware thought of medieval armour in space). But if you played as a soldier in the first Mass Effect does that resctrict ypu to soldier in the second installment?



it imports plot decisions, armor with glowing eyes looked odd in DO:O, and no you arent restricted.


----------



## KieX (Dec 20, 2009)

Importing plot decision, huh.. ah well here comes another game with the whole universe against me 

Good to know the character choice isn't restricted. The engineer class looks great.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 20, 2009)

KieX said:


> Importing plot decision, huh.. ah well here comes another game with the whole universe against me
> 
> Good to know the character choice isn't restricted. The engineer class looks great.



Check this out.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1659432&postcount=99

And yes Engineer looks very interesting.


----------



## KieX (Dec 20, 2009)

Just what the doctor ordered! Thanks


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 20, 2009)

KieX said:


> Just what the doctor ordered! Thanks



Sure thing


----------



## HolyCow02 (Dec 22, 2009)

Dude those new screens look amazing. I am so close to beating the first one.  And I'm glad they don't restrict you to to the class you picked the first time. Though my solder/commando is badass, I kinda wanna try something else. Too bad Ms. Williams won't be around for me.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 23, 2009)

olithereal said:


> The wait is killing me !! ARGHH



I feel the same way 



HolyCow02 said:


> Dude those new screens look amazing. I am so close to beating the first one.  And I'm glad they don't restrict you to to the class you picked the first time. Though my solder/commando is badass, I kinda wanna try something else. Too bad Ms. Williams won't be around for me.



Ah thats great. Are you a paragon or a renegade or both? And soldier is awesome. I love the heavy armor and guns. Did you abandon Williams or Kaidan? I left Williams. Damn woman was annoying lol.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 23, 2009)

Anyone try the Pinnacle Station DLC for Mass Effect?


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 23, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Anyone try the Pinnacle Station DLC for Mass Effect?



Nope i didnt try it. Is it good?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 23, 2009)

That's what I'm wondering.  The first problem is getting it.  There's no way I'll buy it if it requires EA DLM.  I emailed EA asking if it does and they haven't responded yet.  Until then, I wait...


----------



## KieX (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah, I sadly bit the hook for that DLC. I say sadly because it was dissapointing. All it is, it's a station you travel to and have a series of challenges, that are mainly about defeating all the enemies in the quickest time possible to beat some new charater's scores. It had no story really, it's more like a quick fragfest.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 23, 2009)

Any rewards for beating him?  Also, is EA DLM required or can you just download an EXE and they email you a key?


----------



## KieX (Dec 23, 2009)

i never finished pinnacle station, mainly cos i got bored, but also because it gets quite hard in some challenges if your team doesn't dispose of enemies as quickly as you. Sorry no idea if you get any rewards. Unfortunately you HAVE to install EA crappyware to install the DLC, which I personally dislike even if you can remove it afterwards.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 23, 2009)

If I can't stick the installer on my server, I ain't gonna bother.  I guess no Pinnacle Station DLC for me. 

I beat the game on the hardest difficulty (Insanity?) with relative ease so I'm not too concerned about difficulty.


----------



## KieX (Dec 23, 2009)

imho anyone who doesn't play it won't really miss out on anything. At least the free DLC bring down the sky had more of the Mass Effect feel.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 23, 2009)

KieX said:


> imho anyone who doesn't play it won't really miss out on anything. At least the free DLC bring down the sky had more of the Mass Effect feel.



Yeah your correct. Anyways just basically a month for ME2 to get released.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 23, 2009)

Heh, I got the executable from a torrent and bought it from the EA Store for a key.  The key worked in the executable.   No EA DLM for me!


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 23, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Heh, I got the executable from a torrent and bought it from the EA Store for a key.  The key worked in the executable.   No EA DLM for me!



Thats cool. EA DLM sucks and its so slow. lol


----------



## HolyCow02 (Dec 23, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> I feel the same way
> 
> 
> 
> Ah thats great. Are you a paragon or a renegade or both? And soldier is awesome. I love the heavy armor and guns. Did you abandon Williams or Kaidan? I left Williams. Damn woman was annoying lol.



I am full paragon with one block of renegade. I also disposed of williams because the bitch shot wrex. As punishment, she died haha. 

I just finished last night, and boy am I glad I bought the game. But I am wondering how much time has passed between this and the new one? Because I saw a video where Shephard was KIA or something. He didn't die at the end of my game, so when did that happen??


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 24, 2009)

HolyCow02 said:


> I am full paragon with one block of renegade. I also disposed of williams because the bitch shot wrex. As punishment, she died haha.
> 
> I just finished last night, and boy am I glad I bought the game. But I am wondering how much time has passed between this and the new one? Because I saw a video where Shephard was KIA or something. He didn't die at the end of my game, so when did that happen??



Oh ok lol. But you could have save Wrex if you pressed the Blue colour dialogue. Mass Effect 2 takes place in the year 2185, two years after the conclusion of Mass Effect. And yeah the KIA part remains a mystery as the collectors edition boxart is the N7 Uniform covered with blood


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 24, 2009)

Pinnacle Station...


Spoiler



I think it is worth beating because you get that home in Argos Rho with grenade and medi-lockers.  Most importantly, there is a "Personal Computer" there and you can get excellent random loot for 220,000 each time you use it.  I got a Savant X bio amp (the absolute best) and Spectre Gear X (don't remember the name) which can usually only be purchased for far more than 220,000 from the ship and the Security guy.  With Pinnacle Station, you truly can arm yourself to the teeth which would have required numerous play throughs previously.


Word of advise: turn the difficulty down to Normal or Casual.  The DLC definitely wasn't designed with Insanity difficulty in mind.


----------



## KieX (Dec 24, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Pinnacle Station...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Seems like I may need to re-install, drop the difficulty setting and get back to it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 24, 2009)

On causual, I only died once when I was being stupid.  I finished the last mission being stupid too. XD

If you got a lot of unspent credits, it is definitely worth it.


----------



## KieX (Dec 24, 2009)

Death isn't an issue for my character, too high a health and shield soldier to be killed. Problem was beating the times. So fustrating when you're off by a few seconds!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 24, 2009)

On casual, the only hard one was Survival Subterranean.  I couldn't find a good place to camp out and as a result, was being attacked on at least two fronts the whole time.  That was really the only challenging one besides the finale.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jan 3, 2010)

*UPDATE 23# Mass Effect 2 Rated M*

The Entertainment Software Ratings Board (ESRB) has rated Mass Effect 2 a (M) for Mature. But for those wondering about the series' now famous sexual encounters, you may want to see what the organization has to say about this steamy sequel.

"Players can also choose to have 'romantic encounters' with the alien/human henchmen characters; this involves watching a guided cutscene in which two characters flirt, kiss, and/or embrace: clothed alien/human characters may prop a partner on top of a space console, clear away the clutter from a bed-slab, unzip a future-blouse, or just talk it out," the description reads.

Though it is quickly mentioned that players will not actually get to see any alien intercourse or penetration. 

"Though an alien/human may gyrate her hips while on top (fleeting—one-to-two seconds), actual sex is never depicted—the camera cuts away to space furniture and ceilings."


----------



## athenaesword (Jan 3, 2010)

lol way to start the new year dude



mdsx1950 said:


> The Entertainment Software Ratings Board (ESRB) has rated Mass Effect 2 a (M) for Mature. But for those wondering about the series' now famous sexual encounters, you may want to see what the organization has to say about this steamy sequel.
> 
> "Players can also choose to have 'romantic encounters' with the alien/human henchmen characters; this involves watching a guided cutscene in which two characters flirt, kiss, and/or embrace: clothed alien/human characters may prop a partner on top of a space console, clear away the clutter from a bed-slab, unzip a future-blouse, or just talk it out," the description reads.
> 
> ...


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jan 5, 2010)

athenaesword said:


> lol way to start the new year dude



lol.. haha very funny


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 5, 2010)

why does the cover remind me of space quest...


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jan 6, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> why does the cover remind me of space quest...
> 
> http://wiw.org/~jess/images/sarien800.jpg



Maybe because both are Sci-Fi.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jan 16, 2010)

*Update #24*

Another 10 more days for Mass Effect 2 to get released! 

The Download Content Will Be Free At Launch. BioWare says any launch day downloadable content they make available for Mass Effect 2 will be free. 

The official Wallpaper for ME2 Fight For The Lost






And also Mass Effect 3 is going to be out in 2011 and BioWare project manager Casey Hudson says "We are already at work on Mass Effect 3," he said, adding, "Building the first bits of the story, putting that together." 

And some HD Wallpapers from the Bioware site! :


----------



## Mussels (Jan 16, 2010)

so that release in 10 days is the PC version?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes, unless it got bumped.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jan 16, 2010)

Mussels said:


> so that release in 10 days is the PC version?



Yep. On the 26th it will be out. But the Australian version is getting delayed for an extra 2 days so it will be out on the 28th.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 16, 2010)

Looks awesome, never played the first one tho so i doubt im going to be getting this for the sake of being lost.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jan 16, 2010)

And i forgot to mention the UK version will be out one month later. It will be released on the 26th Feb 2010. :/


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jan 16, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Looks awesome, never played the first one tho so i doubt im going to be getting this for the sake of being lost.



It is awesome. Why dont you pick up the game from Steam?Its about 20 bucks.. Or just buy it from the stores. Its worth every cent. And it will take a max of 9-10 hours if you dont do the side missions. 

Try to get it before the 2nd one is out and finish it off.


----------



## KieX (Jan 16, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> And i forgot to mention the UK version will be out one month later. It will be released on the 26th Feb 2010. :/



28th Jan 2010 if you buy it on UK version of Steam. Just pre-ordered mine!


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 16, 2010)

Im debating on were to get it from i want the collectors edition but i like the armor that you can get from gamestop only problem is that Mass Effect 2 *Digital *Deluxe Edition - with Bonus! its digital so you dont get the cool hard cover book and stuff they send you a digital one.... but newegg has the Mass Effect 2 Limited Edition PC Game EA - Retail  and it has the hard cover book and stuff only thing is it don't come with the extra armor and gun what should i do!!  

Also i still haven't beaten Mass Effect 1!!! i think im going to play it right now!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 16, 2010)

I preordered the collector's edition from Amazon.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 17, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I preordered the collector's edition from Amazon.



does that come with the armor and gun or just armor?


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jan 18, 2010)

KieX said:


> 28th Jan 2010 if you buy it on UK version of Steam. Just pre-ordered mine!



Thats goods to hear. It would have sucked if you had to wait 1 month to get the game.



Delta6326 said:


> Im debating on were to get it from i want the collectors edition but i like the armor that you can get from gamestop only problem is that Mass Effect 2 *Digital *Deluxe Edition - with Bonus! its digital so you dont get the cool hard cover book and stuff they send you a digital one.... but newegg has the Mass Effect 2 Limited Edition PC Game EA - Retail  and it has the hard cover book and stuff only thing is it don't come with the extra armor and gun what should i do!!
> 
> Also i still haven't beaten Mass Effect 1!!! i think im going to play it right now!!!!!!!!!!!



Both the Digital and Limited Edition seems great but i'd go with the limited edition  
After you finish the first one you'll be just a few more days away from playing the second. 



FordGT90Concept said:


> I preordered the collector's edition from Amazon.



Cool. But i think i'll be getting the normal game.  But still its gonna rock!


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jan 19, 2010)

*UPDATE #25 One week more.*

Get ready for Mass Effect 2. Another *one week* more. Here is a list of the retail prices.

Standard Edition

USA = $49.99
Canada = $54.99
Europe = €44.95
UK = £29.99
Australia = $99.95
New Zealand = $99.95
South Africa = R309.00

Collector's Edition

USA = $59.99
Canada = $69.99
Europe = €54.95
UK = £44.99
Australia = $108
New Zealand = $119.95
South Africa = R445.00

Digital Deluxe Edition

USA = $59.95
Europe = €54.99
UK = £39.99
Australia = $63.99


----------



## KieX (Jan 19, 2010)

Just read on the Bioware twitter that they're going to release free DLC on launch day at no extra cost. If I read/understood correctly Bioware will be putting the cherry on the cake!

Source


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a ?? is this game going to be like the last and when i install it i wont need the disk so i can install it on my pc in the office and in my room


----------



## HolyCow02 (Jan 19, 2010)

i pre-ordered from Gamestop last night as I had a $25 gift card from christmas. Next day shipping mean I get it for $40 on the 27th    And I get the sweet black armor and gun! CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 19, 2010)

I only wonder if this game is going to be as long as the 1st though?  I particularly liked all the side quests.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 19, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I only wonder if this game is going to be as long as the 1st though?  I particularly liked all the side quests.



i liked and dis-liked the side quest it adds fun but by doing them all i forgot about the main story line im trying to remember where to go so i can finish the game just got done with that 15 place in the snow


----------



## KieX (Jan 19, 2010)

Side quests were good. Except for the Mako. Possibly the worst vehicle in gaming history. But they've changed that for ME2 so new side missions are automatically better


----------



## ktr (Jan 20, 2010)

KieX said:


> Just read on the Bioware twitter that they're going to release free DLC on launch day at no extra cost. If I read/understood correctly Bioware will be putting the cherry on the cake!
> 
> Source



Hopefully they learned something from their DAO DLC system.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 20, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> does that come with the armor and gun or just armor?


Dunno, I'll find out once it gets here. XD


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 20, 2010)

I got bad news my Mass effect is messed up big time i went to a planet and its just black ground with the objects on it and its a planet where there a main mission i think there is water on it because i randomly keep dieing in my mako. 

its the planet with the pipe line and tunnels with geth


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't remember any water on any planet.  Try updating video drivers.  If you are using current drivers, try downgrading.


----------



## KieX (Jan 20, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> I got bad news my Mass effect is messed up big time i went to a planet and its just black ground with the objects on it and its a planet where there a main mission i think there is water on it because i randomly keep dieing in my mako.
> 
> its the planet with the pipe line and tunnels with geth



If it's on Steam there is a verify integrity option when you go into properties, just in case any files are corrupted.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 20, 2010)

The first wasnt that long just maybe long on your first playthrough where you are taking everything in and trying out stuff.

The sequel is meant to be longer if its not thats a shame. The side quests while repetitive i still did them all and enjoyed it.

CANT FUCKING WAIT ITS ANNOYING ME WAITING FOR MASS EFFECT 2, IN YOUR FACE PS3!


----------



## KieX (Jan 20, 2010)

MilkyWay said:


> CANT FUCKING WAIT ITS ANNOYING ME WAITING FOR MASS EFFECT 2, IN YOUR FACE PS3!



As much as I dislike flame wars, and avoid fanboyism of any sort... it really feels good to know PC gamers are going to enjoy something PS3 gamers won't (even if temporary). Nice warm fuzzy feeling.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jan 20, 2010)

KieX said:


> Just read on the Bioware twitter that they're going to release free DLC on launch day at no extra cost. If I read/understood correctly Bioware will be putting the cherry on the cake!
> 
> Source



Yep. I did mention it somewhere before in the thread. Its gonna be great! 



Delta6326 said:


> I have a ?? is this game going to be like the last and when i install it i wont need the disk so i can install it on my pc in the office and in my room



Yeah with one serial you can install into alot of PCs.


----------



## D007 (Jan 21, 2010)

I will be continuing to foam from the mouth until this game is released 

p.s. Mass effect 2 on ps3? lol..
Ps3 would shit it's self and have a brain hemorrhage in short order.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 21, 2010)

i have 22hours of game play and still not done how long is this game!? im heading to illos.


----------



## KainXS (Jan 21, 2010)

sadly the game got leaked for pc today and 360 yesterday, so everyone who bought the game has to wait while people who steal it get it a week early, and are playing it now.

but thats the case nowadays, everything keeps getting leaked lol,


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 22, 2010)

That sucks about the leak butttt

Great news i just finished Mass Effect and that was epic i went with this ending see spoiler

ok sorry i cant find the spoiler settings soooo


Spoiler



i went with the whole save Saren thing so he shoot him self then i let the council die but i saved right before so i can keep on see the different endings now time to wait fro Mass Effect 2 oh and it took me a whole 24Hours and 37min.!!!  but that was a very interesting plot



if anyone tells me were the spoiler thing is i will edit this so i don't wreak the ending for some fixed!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 22, 2010)

Spoiler



[\spoiler]

use / instead of \


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 22, 2010)

Another PC Game leaked on internet.
Wonder when will this stop.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 22, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Another PC Game leaked on internet.
> Wonder when will this stop.



when games become free.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Jan 22, 2010)

Anyone tried ME2 ?


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 22, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> I got bad news my Mass effect is messed up big time i went to a planet and its just black ground with the objects on it and its a planet where there a main mission i think there is water on it because i randomly keep dieing in my mako.
> 
> its the planet with the pipe line and tunnels with geth



There's Lava there, not water, and I was having that same issue at some point as well on my HD4870X2. I found out it was a CF related issue, a newer driver solved it for me. It was like half a year ago, though. Try latest drivers.


----------



## roast (Jan 22, 2010)

ME2 looks interesting...
I have'nt played ME1 yet, but I think I will soon.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jan 22, 2010)

KainXS said:


> sadly the game got leaked for pc today and 360 yesterday, so everyone who bought the game has to wait while people who steal it get it a week early, and are playing it now.
> 
> but thats the case nowadays, everything keeps getting leaked lol,



Probably buggy as hell. Laced with trojans or purposely injected glitch. Nothing beats legit


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 22, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Probably buggy as hell. Laced with trojans or purposely injected glitch. Nothing beats legit



I hope it eats a bunch of windows installations...

Bioware deserves the money for this thing!


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 22, 2010)

i just finished playing ME1 again last night, can't wait to get ME2... sadly i won't be pre-ordering... have to save money for truck repairs


----------



## KainXS (Jan 22, 2010)

a friend of mine who works at gamestop got to use the game early and says the joystick support is still nonexistant and aa is still broken and the game looks almost exactly like mass effect 1, ima try to get him to hook me up with a copy early if his boss lets him get another.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 22, 2010)

pre-ordered xbox 360 version today  little brother is so excited haha


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 22, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> pre-ordered xbox 360 version today  little brother is so excited haha



LOL, I got the 360 version today   I havent played it yet because Im too engrossed with Darksiders


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 22, 2010)

My 360 fricken broke! now i have to buy the games


----------



## KainXS (Jan 23, 2010)

what?????

your 360 broke and now you have to buy games


I am confused


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jan 23, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> I hope it eats a bunch of windows installations...
> 
> Bioware deserves the money for this thing!



I'd say Hell Yeah Bioware deserves it.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Update #26*

Mass Effect got a fantastic review from IGN. Damn its so awesome. Cant wait now!! Check it out :

http://pc.ign.com/articles/106/1063044p1.html

Ratings :

10 - Presentation
Clean and sophisticated. Brilliant and cinematic.

9.5 - Graphics
Exceptional artistic direction and a top notch-technical showcase.

10 - Sound
Martin Sheen steals the show, even amidst all of the outstanding voice acting and music.

9.5 - Gameplay
Tight mechanics, thrilling combat, and deep role-playing. The design is unparalleled.

10 - Lasting Appeal
A remarkable achievement in adapting a story to your decisions. It creates amazing replay value.


OVERALL : 9.6 (Incredible)
(out of 10 / not an average)	


And also join the Official ME2 Fan page on Facebook. Thats if your already not a fan  

http://www.facebook.com/masseffect


----------



## TVman (Jan 23, 2010)

no AA


----------



## KainXS (Jan 23, 2010)

I was able to get it early,(even though I had to pay 5 bucks extra) I have only played for like 5 minutes but the game performs very very good on my budget pc, up to 1920x1080 with even a 8800GS@840/1900/2000, it runs with no problem and the game does look a little better but if you want to use a joystick you can use xpadder and that will work but I can't get AA to work either.

the game looks better than crysis in some spots especially when you start and look at the planet doing the spacewalk.

also, there is alot of buzz that people who play the 360 version early might face bans, careful . . . . .

screenshot from my budget pc



Spoiler



i
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







might play it later, I just picked up darksiders while I was gettin this and am really into it.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 23, 2010)

KainXS said:


> what?????
> 
> your 360 broke and now you have to buy games
> 
> ...



I bought very few games in the last year or two. 

I bought, borderlands, and resident evil and mass effect 1 thats it. 

The rest, out of the 100+ games i have, i "borrowed"


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 23, 2010)

KainXS said:


> I was able to get it early,(even though I had to pay 5 bucks extra) I have only played for like 5 minutes but the game performs very very good on my budget pc, up to 1920x1080 with even a 8800GS@840/1900/2000, it runs with no problem and the game does look a little better but if you want to use a joystick you can use xpadder and that will work but I can't get AA to work either.
> 
> the game looks better than crysis in some spots especially when you start and look at the planet doing the spacewalk.
> 
> ...



The games simply awesome (I had a litle go earlier - 360 version).  As for bannings, they wont be banning anymore consoles until next November, as its what they do EVERY year


----------



## JJ-Sheridan (Jan 23, 2010)

KainXS said:


> ... but I can't get AA to work either.



It's possible to activate AA. Just rename MassEffect2.exe in to UT3.exe and force AA in driver. Start game from UT3.exe, not from launcher.
Good luck.


----------



## DaveK (Jan 23, 2010)

What is it with 360 games constantly getting leaked like 1-2 weeks before release? Seems to happen a lot. GTA IV, Forza 3 and MW2 are some examples off the top of my head. I remember thinking, fuck this is gonna be a slow week. It would be awesome if they released the game earlier if it leaked, then I'd get them faster.

And then people play them while logged into Xbox Live :shadedshu


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 24, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Damn you
> 
> Even i feel like getting it off a torrent just to try it out. But since im getting the original soon.  Im waiting..



I am checking steam every hour or so to see when it becomes available for pre-load so I can play it the moment it unlocks 

BTW, does anyone know how much graphics horsepower does it demand to run ? Essentially, how much heavier, GPU-wise, it is when compared to the original ME ?

I have a buddy who's on a triple-core phenom but still chugging along with a X1900XT, and he's asking whether he should consider a new GPU...


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jan 24, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> I am checking steam every hour or so to see when it becomes available for pre-load so I can play it the moment it unlocks
> 
> BTW, does anyone know how much graphics horsepower does it demand to run ? Essentially, how much heavier, GPU-wise, it is when compared to the original ME ?
> 
> I have a buddy who's on a triple-core phenom but still chugging along with a X1900XT, and he's asking whether he should consider a new GPU...



Your friend should do fine on the X1900XT. He'll have to play it with no AA and at about Trilenear settings and about 720P res. He should be able to handle it well if he ran the ME1 well. The X19xx are pretty powerful though they are old. Nothing compared to the modern 4/5 series but can handle games well. I benchmark games on my 2nd rig and it has been doing well so far. You can find the specs in my signature area. My 2nd rig has a X1950GT which is not as good as the X1900XT but it still runs games at ok frames like i can play COD4, GRID, Mass Effect, Batman AA etc at full graphics without AA and at 1360x768 resolution at about 30 fps.  

You might wanna check these two links out as well:

Graphics Comparison - ME1 and ME2


ME 2 Benchmarks


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 24, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Your friend should do fine on the X1900XT. He'll have to play it with no AA and at about Trilenear settings and about 720P res. He should be able to handle it well if he ran the ME1 well. The X19xx are pretty powerful though they are old. Nothing compared to the modern 4/5 series but can handle games well. I benchmark games on my 2nd rig and it has been doing well so far. You can find the specs in my signature area. My 2nd rig has a X1950GT which is not as good as the X1900XT but it still runs games at ok frames like i can play COD4, GRID, Mass Effect, Batman AA etc at full graphics without AA and at 1360x768 resolution at about 30 fps.
> 
> You might wanna check these two links out as well:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info. Unfortunately, he got himself a brand new 24" monitor, so that X1900XT ain't gonna pull ME2. Time for him to jump on the HD5770 bandwagon.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jan 24, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> Thanks for the info. Unfortunately, he got himself a brand new 24" monitor, so that X1900XT ain't gonna pull ME2. Time for him to jump on the HD5770 bandwagon.



Haha good for him. I too need a good huge monitor since im wasting my 5970s power on 1360x768 Res. I want to go for a full HD screen. Currently both my rigs are fixed to my Samsung 943swx on Analog and the other on Digital. But sometimes i fix my rig to my TV but that too has a 1360x768 res lol  but its 32".

And the 5770 is splendid card. Your friend is gonna have fun this year.


----------



## KainXS (Jan 24, 2010)

the only time I have seen the fps drop even with a old GS is when in the new normandy on the command center, but if I turn the AF down to 8X then it runs at 60+fps pretty much all the time, the game runs good, really good, but there are a few bugs is you hide behind a wall and you move away correctly you can float in the air and you have to reload the game from the last save, its easiest to do on the second mission though in a certain area.

anybody got aa working, I tried it on my GS and my GTX280 and I borrowed my friends HD5850 and couldn't get it working, If I rename the exe the game won't load. . . . . .


----------



## Mussels (Jan 25, 2010)

got ME2 now 

game is sweeeeeeet

pity no AA 

(waiting for Cat 10.1 - custom crossfire profiles = force AA? without needing to change CCC defaults?)


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Jan 25, 2010)

196.21, masseffect2.exe, override, 4x, works.

--
Also, BioWare's recent cameltoe obsession is awesome.


----------



## joytime360 (Jan 25, 2010)

* Preorderrd for Xbox 360 + $10 GC only $57 at amazon since it will be released tomorrow. I am looking forward for the exciting moment!*


----------



## KainXS (Jan 25, 2010)

pr0n Inspector said:


> 196.21, masseffect2.exe, override, 4x, works.
> 
> --
> Also, BioWare's recent cameltoe obsession is awesome.



can you overclock on that driver


----------



## HolyCow02 (Jan 25, 2010)

I watched the video review and the launch trailers this morning. I feel like a little kid at christmas. This game is gonna be so EPIC! I'm preparing my computer and everything so I don't run into any issues  

I know how my nights will be spent this week (trying to get shepard to hook up with the alien chick again )


----------



## Binge (Jan 25, 2010)

pre-ordered the collector's edition.  For anyone interested in getting the gamestop stuff but not buying from gamestop you want to go there and put $5 on the game.  They'll give you a piece of paper for the preorder award terminus armor the minute you preorder the game.  Just walk in a week later and cancel your preorder to get that $5 back.


----------



## farlex85 (Jan 26, 2010)

The trailer actually gave me shivers. I can't remember the last time I've been this excited about a video game. From what I've read so far, they not only lived up to expectations but surpassed them. My expectations were pretty high though. I hope I can still max it with my trust 8800GTS. I'm thinking I should be able to w/o too much problem.


----------



## olithereal (Jan 26, 2010)

I just can't wait to play the damn thing man. I'm a huge Mass Effect fan...I got 3 saves ready 

Kind of pissed off now tho...pre-ordered the Collector's Edition from Amazon with the 1 day shipping option, expecting it to get shipped tomorrow or like Wednesday tops...but they estimate the shipping date to be the 29th...a Friday. So much for paying for the 1 day shipping eh?


----------



## farlex85 (Jan 26, 2010)

olithereal said:


> I just can't wait to play the damn thing man. I'm a huge Mass Effect fan...I got 3 saves ready
> 
> Kind of pissed off now tho...pre-ordered the Collector's Edition from Amazon with the 1 day shipping option, expecting it to get shipped tomorrow or like Wednesday tops...but they estimate the shipping date to be the 29th...a Friday. So much for paying for the 1 day shipping eh?



Lame, I wonder if they overbooked themselves. I gotta wait until next week anyway as I'm going out of town Thursday. First order of business Monday though will be picking up a copy and immersing myself again. I just finished Dragon Age 2 days ago too, Bioware is taking over my mind.


----------



## olithereal (Jan 26, 2010)

farlex85 said:


> Lame, I wonder if they overbooked themselves. I gotta wait until next week anyway as I'm going out of town Thursday. First order of business Monday though will be picking up a copy and immersing myself again. I just finished Dragon Age 2 days ago too, Bioware is taking over my mind.



Ya, I think I'll just use other means to play the game until the game arrives... I just can't bare to wait another week!

And yeah man, Bioware just freaking releases fantastic games nowadays..


----------



## Mussels (Jan 26, 2010)

farlex85 said:


> The trailer actually gave me shivers. I can't remember the last time I've been this excited about a video game. From what I've read so far, they not only lived up to expectations but surpassed them. My expectations were pretty high though. I hope I can still max it with my trust 8800GTS. I'm thinking I should be able to w/o too much problem.



i can max it on a single 4870. (without AA, since no in game option for it)


----------



## farlex85 (Jan 26, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i can max it on a single 4870. (without AA, since no in game option for it)



4870 is a bit more powerful than my gts, but not by a whole lot. I maxed the first one with ease, forcing 4xAA and 16xAF through the nvidia cp. Can you force AA in this one or is it not really necessary?


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jan 26, 2010)

I should be able to run this game like a baby on mine


----------



## Mussels (Jan 26, 2010)

farlex85 said:


> 4870 is a bit more powerful than my gts, but not by a whole lot. I maxed the first one with ease, forcing 4xAA and 16xAF through the nvidia cp. Can you force AA in this one or is it not really necessary?



I'm at 1080p, so its not necessary for me.

I wouldn't mind it, but i don't mind that much its missing.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jan 26, 2010)

*UPDATE #27 Game Released!*

Well the game is officially out today. ENJOY


----------



## Mussels (Jan 26, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Well the game is officially out today. ENJOY
> 
> http://www.justpushstart.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/me3.jpg



oh i'm enjoying it alright 

already planning my second playthrough, and that hasnt happened in a LONG time, excluding dragon age.


btw: the way they did paragon/renegade cutscene quick time events is great - left/right mouse click buttons appear if you have enough paragon/renegade points - could be something as simple as shooting someones guards in cold blood to save a fight, stabbing a mechanic in the back to weaken an enemy attack later, or push someone out of the way of a snipers line of sight


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 26, 2010)

Ohh the Envy. It won't be released here until Friday.

You bastards !!! (And I mean it in the best way possible  )


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 26, 2010)

I have to wait for snail mail.   The disadvantage of ordering online...


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 26, 2010)

sucka ive been playing it, gotta love korea and there no care attitude, have had it for 6 days now


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 26, 2010)

It bested all the best RPG games out there.


----------



## human_error (Jan 26, 2010)

grr damn you UK release dates!! *continues waiting until friday*


----------



## KainXS (Jan 26, 2010)

farlex85 said:


> Lame, I wonder if they overbooked themselves. I gotta wait until next week anyway as I'm going out of town Thursday. First order of business Monday though will be picking up a copy and immersing myself again. I just finished Dragon Age 2 days ago too, Bioware is taking over my mind.



you can max this game with a 8800GT with no problem at 1680x1050


----------



## Binge (Jan 26, 2010)

Freaking steam!  Release this wonderful game from your clutches!


----------



## TVman (Jan 26, 2010)

took me 37h do beat the game(every side quest too and visited ALL the planets)
Very good game but too short do be a REAL rpg!, more like a third person shooter with a good story

PS: and the most important thing NO SEX SCENES


----------



## Binge (Jan 26, 2010)

TVman said:


> took me 37h do beat the game(every side quest too and visited ALL the planets)
> Very good game but too short do be a REAL rpg!, more like a third person shooter with a good story
> 
> PS: and the most important thing NO SEX SCENES



Grow up?


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 26, 2010)

TVman said:


> took me 37h do beat the game(every side quest too and visited ALL the planets)
> Very good game but too short do be a REAL rpg!, more like a third person shooter with a good story
> 
> PS: and the most important thing NO SEX SCENES



If you need a computer game for sex scenes then I think you're doing something wrong.

37 hours is plenty of gameplay, considering people with jobs/studies/both are not likely to be able to put in more than 2-3 hours of game time a day (on average), resulting in around two-weeks of real-life time spent doing nothing but playing ME2 in one's spare time. That's quite a lot.


----------



## Binge (Jan 26, 2010)

Considering the average xbox 360 game lasts only 8 hours tops then this is QUAD CONTENT


----------



## techsmith (Jan 26, 2010)

I haven't played ME1 yet, Do you think I should buy ME1 first to keep track of the story? It looks like the sequel isn't self contained and directly linked with ME1.


----------



## Binge (Jan 26, 2010)

Get ME1, but play it before you play ME2


----------



## techsmith (Jan 26, 2010)

^Thanks, I'm buying it tonight.  
I hope the PC ME2 comes out the same time as the console releases, unlike Assassin's Creed 2.


----------



## Binge (Jan 26, 2010)

It is, I already have my copy.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 26, 2010)

Binge said:


> It is, I already have my copy.



thanks to my being in the future, i've already beaten it.

Must say, 



Spoiler



the way they did the ending works well - run into a goal/obstacle, choose a team member for it. and they throw spanners in the works, in that if you dont send the right person - they die (for good). Hell, sometimes they live and someone ELSE dies, because they didnt do the job right.


----------



## Binge (Jan 26, 2010)

Mussels said:


> thanks to my being in the future, i've already beaten it.
> 
> Must say,
> 
> ...



If you wait and purchase releases legitimately then you'll go to heaven.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 26, 2010)

I fell in love with Shepard's female voice since ME1.

Always played female .


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jan 26, 2010)

http://voicechasers.com/database/showactor.php?actorid=1258 there you go, that's who you're in love with


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 26, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I fell in love with Shepard's female voice since ME1.
> 
> Always played female .



ME's Female Shepard == KotOR's Bastila Shan, and as posted here already, that's Jennifer Hale.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 26, 2010)

i love the voice too


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 26, 2010)

If you played a major game in the last decade, you've probably heard her.  Jennifer Hale has to be close to, if not thee most prolific voice over actress.  Kimberly Brooks is catching up though (voices Ashley Williams and also makes an appearance in Dragon Age: Origins as Lanaya).


I ordered it with free shipping (sucks to be frugal) so I won't be able to play it until mid February.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jan 26, 2010)

TVman said:


> took me 37h do beat the game(every side quest too and visited ALL the planets)
> Very good game but too short do be a REAL rpg!, more like a third person shooter with a good story
> 
> PS: and the most important thing NO SEX SCENES



There are sex scenes in the game. Well not like ME1 but there is some sexual content. So dont be sad lol


----------



## Binge (Jan 26, 2010)

4 freaking minutes.... ROARR!!!


----------



## Binge (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeah yeah double post... anyway I uploaded the bonus gamestop content here for anyone who's interested.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RT70YEIA


----------



## KieX (Jan 26, 2010)

3 more days!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 26, 2010)

Binge said:


> Yeah yeah double post... anyway I uploaded the bonus gamestop content here for anyone who's interested.
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RT70YEIA


How did they get that to you?  Did they send you an email with a link to the download?


----------



## Binge (Jan 26, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> How did they get that to you?  Did they send you an email with a link to the download?



They just gave me the link when I input my "special code"

To be clear, people who don't have the promo code will most likely not be able to use the download.


----------



## HolyCow02 (Jan 26, 2010)

Binge said:


> They just gave me the link when I input my "special code"
> 
> To be clear, people who don't have the promo code will most likely not be able to use the download.



What code? I preordered and got my game today (hello overnight shipping!!! ) and it didn't come with anything. Just the normal game box. 

And my shipping confirmation didn't have anything either. Did they include something in the order confirmation e-mail when you submit the preorder?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 26, 2010)

Binge said:


> They just gave me the link when I input my "special code"


Ah, here's the redeem promo code page:
http://social.bioware.com/redeem_code.php

So I need to be watching for an email from Amazon...


----------



## HolyCow02 (Jan 26, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Ah, here's the redeem promo code page:
> http://social.bioware.com/redeem_code.php
> 
> So I need to be watching for an email from Amazon...




I can't read that because I need to login. I take that is says it should come in an e-mail from the site you pre-ordered from?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 26, 2010)

I don't know.


----------



## Polaris573 (Jan 26, 2010)

When I try to log into the cerberus network in game to get my DLC it hangs at the "please wait..." screen and I have to kill the game with task manager because no menus will appear.  I let it sit there for 15 min and nothing ever happened.  Does that happen to anyone else or is there something wrong with me personally?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 26, 2010)

Did you install the EA Download Manager?  If not, I'd bet my ass (OK, maybe not ) that anything related to DLC requires it. *scolds EA*


----------



## Polaris573 (Jan 26, 2010)

No, I don't have that.  I'll give it a try, much as I loath the idea.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 26, 2010)

I feel your pain.   Maybe you can download the DLC installer off a torrent.  It's the free one, no?  If not, the installer should ask for a key.


----------



## Polaris573 (Jan 26, 2010)

It let me download the content from the website and install it, but I can't access it when I get in game.  Installing the downloader got me a little farther.  Instead of the game just hanging at please wait this time a box came up telling me it couldn't connect.

It won't accept my CD key for the EA downloader activation either. Seriously all this copy protection and DLC stuff can go fuck itself.  I'm actually regretting buying the game instead of torrenting it and it's not because I had to pay 40 bucks.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 26, 2010)

And I thought Bioware said they fixed it?  EA is just being EA I guess.  I hope you aren't the only one having problems with it and EA is forced to change their practices (like they did with Mass Effect--oh the iorny).


----------



## Polaris573 (Jan 26, 2010)

It's not as bad as it was, but I've had to validate/register the game in about 4 different places (three times online and once while installing it) and it still doesn't work like it's supposed to.


----------



## TVman (Jan 26, 2010)

just finished the DLC


----------



## Drizzt5 (Jan 26, 2010)

I found it pretty amazing that the full torrent was out on some popular sites about 2 weeks prior to the release date.

Any way, I bought ME1 on steam a while ago and I am going through my 2nd time and then I will get this game . I love bioware, mass effect is a great game but I don't like it as much as dragon age


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jan 27, 2010)

Just went to play this on steam, preloaded it a couple days ago. its unlocking game files which is taking time. 

My windows hard drive gadget says my HD is goin nuts for read and write. as much as 20MB/s read and 40MB/s write. I may have that reversed. just a up and down arrow as symbols


----------



## Polaris573 (Jan 27, 2010)

DLC is working now.  It was a problem with their servers.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 27, 2010)

Great, which means it will happen again and again and again.


----------



## freakshow (Jan 27, 2010)

just got this game 3 hours ago and im loving it yay


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jan 27, 2010)

got the game!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

but gonna start playing it in February.


----------



## HolyCow02 (Jan 27, 2010)

Got it, started playing it, HOLY AMAZING! Got the DLC stuff too (yay 2 extra armor's!!) I'm on the third level. Imported my ME1 guy. Not sure I like the character upgrade system as much as the first, but I like the hacking much more. I like the two different kinds. And Miranda is a hottie! Who the hell does her voice? 

Can't wait to play again after work!


----------



## techsmith (Jan 27, 2010)

I just started playing ME1 last night, no hassles so far other than it would crash on save sometimes and the shadows on the faces kind of bother me (it flickers a lot).  This looks like a long game. lol, it will probably take me a month to finish.


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 27, 2010)

HolyCow02 said:


> Got it, started playing it, HOLY AMAZING! Got the DLC stuff too (yay 2 extra armor's!!) I'm on the third level. Imported my ME1 guy. Not sure I like the character upgrade system as much as the first, but I like the hacking much more. I like the two different kinds. And Miranda is a hottie! Who the hell does her voice?
> 
> Can't wait to play again after work!



Miranda Lawson is modeled after Yvonne Strahovski, who also voiced her character.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yvonne_Strahovski

Speaking of in-game characters modeled after real people - The one thing I want in ME3 is a character modeled after Summer Glau


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 27, 2010)

HolyCow02 said:


> And Miranda is a hottie! Who the hell does her voice?


Yvonne Strahovski aka "Sarah Walker" in NBC's show Chuck.


----------



## HolyCow02 (Jan 27, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Yvonne Strahovski aka "Sarah Walker" in NBC's show Chuck.



Damn I knew she looked and sounded familiar. Good choice BioWare, good choice


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 27, 2010)

The full list is here:
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1540125/


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 27, 2010)

I think the screwed up chick is cute somehow...


----------



## Shadowdust (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm a few hours into it so far. I'm loving it though I wish I knew how to get my assault rifle back. I ran out of ammo on the Archangel mission and my assault rifle completely disappeared. It doesn't show it as a usable weapon anymore and I can't seem to find where I can get it back.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 27, 2010)

A shot in the dark: get ammo for it?


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 27, 2010)

Weapons got ammo in ME2 ? Interesting change from the previous one...


----------



## Binge (Jan 27, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> Weapons got ammo in ME2 ? Interesting change from the previous one...



They did that to make weapons like assault rifles more useful and the soldier class has a serious advantage with having lots of ammo.

Hey guys, "I'm Binge and this is my favorite game of the week."


----------



## Animalpak (Jan 27, 2010)

How they think taking installed in the PC Mass Effect for 2 years after 2 new ( Vista/7) operating systems and changes in the socket. I no longer have 'saves the first to influence the history of the second


----------



## Binge (Jan 27, 2010)

Animalpak said:


> How they think taking installed in the PC Mass Effect for 2 years after 2 new ( Vista/7) operating systems and changes in the socket. I no longer have 'saves the first to influence the history of the second



such a confusing sentence.  Are you talking about saves carried over?


----------



## Animalpak (Jan 27, 2010)

Binge said:


> such a confusing sentence.  Are you talking about saves carried over?



Yes they said that the choices we have made in the first change the history of the second chapter, but only if you have the saves of the first mass effect.


----------



## Shadowdust (Jan 27, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> A shot in the dark: get ammo for it?



Heh, I wish it was that simple. I went to go grab more ammo and I couldn't pick up anymore because the rest of my weapons were full. When the other weapons run out of ammo, I can still switch to them, I just can't use them. The assault rifle is completely missing from my inventory. I went to the weapons locker and that didn't restore it either. My only hope is to find an improved version of it and hope that it shows up in my inventory.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 27, 2010)

dang theirs ammo now i cant hold down the fire button to go guns blazing.

im going to wait a couple days see what people think once they get into it. to bad you have to use a cd to play


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Jan 27, 2010)

Shadowdust said:


> Heh, I wish it was that simple. I went to go grab more ammo and I couldn't pick up anymore because the rest of my weapons were full. When the other weapons run out of ammo, I can still switch to them, I just can't use them. The assault rifle is completely missing from my inventory. I went to the weapons locker and that didn't restore it either. My only hope is to find an improved version of it and hope that it shows up in my inventory.



You picked up a battle rifle. go the the locker and switch to the assault rifle. You will see the "xxxx battle rifle (2 options)". click it.


----------



## HolyCow02 (Jan 27, 2010)

I definitely liked the no-ammo from the first game, so the switch to ammo threw me off big time. I also liked the 11,000 different types of ammo from the first game. As far as I can see there are only 3 or 4 choices now. I haven't played long enough to see how that turns out though.


----------



## Polaris573 (Jan 27, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> to bad you have to use a cd to play



Buy it from steam or EA digital download?

It's definitely good, I'm enjoying it just about as much as the first one.  When they said it was darker than the first they definitely meant it though. 



HolyCow02 said:


> Damn I knew she looked and sounded familiar. Good choice BioWare, good choice



Bioware is great at that.  Bioware games are always guaranteed to have top-notch voice acting, I've never been disappointed.


----------



## Shadowdust (Jan 27, 2010)

pr0n Inspector said:


> You picked up a battle rifle. go the the locker and switch to the assault rifle. You will see the "xxxx battle rifle (2 options)". click it.



Thanks, I'm an idiot.  I didn't realize my assault rifle was upgraded to the battle rifle. I like the battle rifle, but I just run out of ammo too fast. I hope the next upgrade improves ammo capacity.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 27, 2010)

Maybe I'm wrong but I thought those cartridges were heat related and had nothing to do with ammo. You don't pick up ammo guys. You have heat cartridges in your weapons and they get used up and need to be replaced. In ME the weapons over heated as a way to control people from just pressing fire and going non-stop. Now they made it so the weapons need heat carts that must be ejected and replaced.

Am I wrong?


Oh and this game rocks! I waited in line at Midnight to pick mine up. I then stayed up till 4am playing, woke up at 9am and played until 5:30pm (off and on).

I can't wait to play tonight. My fav squad mate so far is 
Zaeed Massani (This dude is bad ass.) I use him and Jack mostly. I picked Zaeed up at Omega when grabbing Archangel and the Scientist.

_Zaeed served in the Alliance military before building a reputation as one of the deadliest guns-for-hire in the Terminus Systems. For 20 years he waged war for profit, but now he wishes to retire from his life of bloodshed and mercenary work. He is hired by Cerberus to join Commander Shepard's team as they work to put an end to the Collector's campaign of human abduction. After Zaeed is hired by Cerberus Shepard is instructed to go to Omega to pick him up. An old man with a heavily scarred face and equipped in a manner resembling a gladiator, he joins the mission exclusively for the money being paid to him by Cerberus. During his loyalty mission, he reveals that he co-founded the Blue Suns. 

Zaeed is capable of wielding a sniper rifle and possesses abilities that involve grenades. _








> "Rage is a hell of an anaesthetic."


----------



## HolyCow02 (Jan 27, 2010)

WhiteNoise said:


> Maybe I'm wrong but I thought those cartridges were heat related and had nothing to do with ammo. You don't pick up ammo guys. You have heat cartridges in your weapons and they get used up and need to be replaced. In ME the weapons over heated as a way to control people from just pressing fire and going non-stop. Now they made it so the weapons need heat carts that must be ejected and replaced.
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> ...





Ok yes they are heat cartridges... and are used just as if it was ammo. You still pick it up, or you run out...like ammo. Semantics my friend, semantics.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 27, 2010)

Very true!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 27, 2010)

i went a biotic, and was all bitchy i kept running out of ammo. then ofc, reality kicked in and i started tossing people around like babies  pew pew? F that, *attaches black hole to guys face*


----------



## Shadowdust (Jan 27, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i went a biotic, and was all bitchy i kept running out of ammo. then ofc, reality kicked in and i started tossing people around like babies  pew pew? F that, *attaches black hole to guys face*



I'm wishing I went with some sort of biotics. I picked soldier, but I'm completely dependent on my weapon now which has increased some difficulty. Although, it kind of balances out with all of the weapons made available to the soldier class. 

I like the new method for searching planets for materials. I actually kind of enjoy scanning and probing the planets.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 27, 2010)

Shadowdust said:


> I like the new method for searching planets for materials. I actually kind of enjoy scanning and probing the planets.




I absolutely LOVE this change. SOOOO much more fun IMO.


----------



## olithereal (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah, the scan and probes definitively is a nice change! and I for one think that the heat sinks tigny used like ammo is pretty cool. I am not big on infinite ammo systems, so that was well welcome. 

I went for a vanguard, they are fucking sweet. The biotic charge and Pull are useful as hell...I just wish I could have access to a battle riffle. Meh, the SMG, Pistols and Shotguns do the job just fine 

Anyways, gonna go back to playing


----------



## _33 (Jan 27, 2010)

There is a thread about performance depending on graphics cards and resolutions here: http://www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,...lactic-battle-Geforce-versus-Radeon/Practice/

It's pretty interesting seeing where an ATI 1950XTX stands   My 4890 won't have any issues with this game


----------



## Drizzt5 (Jan 28, 2010)

I love bioware.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jan 28, 2010)

Playing with the cd is annoying. Anyone tried any No-CD Patches?


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 28, 2010)

GUY I NEEDS SOME HELPS!!!

Anyway, I got the SSV normandy crash site DLC but every time I try to travel to the location of the crash site, mass effect 2 stops responding and I have to restart it. 

I'm using windows 7 and the first time I installed it a window popped up saying it wasn't installed correctly so I clicked ok and let windows 7 try to install it correctly. But it just crashs the game when it tries to load the normandy crash site.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 28, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Playing with the cd is annoying. Anyone tried any No-CD Patches?



as much as i know you have valid, legal intent - please don't ask about warez/no-CD patches on the forum.


----------



## Polaris573 (Jan 28, 2010)

Nick89 said:


> GUY I NEEDS SOME HELPS!!!
> 
> Anyway, I got the SSV normandy crash site DLC but every time I try to travel to the location of the crash site, mass effect 2 stops responding and I have to restart it.
> 
> I'm using windows 7 and the first time I installed it a window popped up saying it wasn't installed correctly so I clicked ok and let windows 7 try to install it correctly. But it just crashs the game when it tries to load the normandy crash site.



Mine did the same thing so I reinstalled it as administrator and didn't get an error message.  Give that a try?


----------



## TAViX (Jan 28, 2010)

1 question, forgive me if it was answered before, does it support ANTIALIASING??


----------



## TVman (Jan 28, 2010)

TAViX said:


> 1 question, forgive me if it was answered before, does it support ANTIALIASING??



no


----------



## Binge (Jan 28, 2010)

TAViX said:


> 1 question, forgive me if it was answered before, does it support ANTIALIASING??



You have to force it.  I'm sure I saw it posted a few pages back.

On another topic it was really hard for me to hate any characters in this game.  They were so well designed!  Samara's boob's looked fake and so I never used her, but that's besides the point.  She was still well designed in role.  To be honest I'm extremely disappointed with Shepherd's dialogue.  He never sounds angry enough as a renegade, and his paragon path is Dr. Phil.  I could care less that he's trying to help everyone.  I love that about protagonists, but he was really really over-hyped in the beginning of the game.  For the sake of truth, I made my previous Shepherd look like a gentile retard in ME1.  This is because he sounds like a tool.  Brilliant voice acting for EVERYONE else, and whenever Shepherd cracks a joke or tries to make a pass it's just creepy.

Now that that's out of the way, it's time to enjoy this game.



TVman said:


> no



wrong, look a few pages back.  there's a tweak.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 28, 2010)

Binge said:


> You have to force it.  I'm sure I saw it posted a few pages back.
> 
> On another topic it was really hard for me to hate any characters in this game.  They were so well designed!  Samara's boob's looked fake and so I never used her, but that's besides the point.  She was still well designed in role.  To be honest I'm extremely disappointed with Shepherd's dialogue.  He never sounds angry enough as a renegade, and his paragon path is Dr. Phil.  I could care less that he's trying to help everyone.  I love that about protagonists, but he was really really over-hyped in the beginning of the game.  For the sake of truth, I made my previous Shepherd look like a gentile retard in ME1.  This is because he sounds like a tool.  Brilliant voice acting for EVERYONE else, and whenever Shepherd cracks a joke or tries to make a pass it's just creepy.
> 
> ...



i guess you played a male shepard. female voice acting is great.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 28, 2010)

The female voice is excellent. She's really cute when she tries to seduce Jacob .


----------



## Binge (Jan 28, 2010)

LOL@hitting on Jacob.  Females are usually better than males @ voice acting.  I wonder why that is, but I won't play female characters in games that I can choose unless it's for completion.  Something about how my choices as a player compared with a female's would be different.  It's not bad, but it should make sense to someone else.


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 28, 2010)

Binge said:


> LOL@hitting on Jacob.  Females are usually better than males @ voice acting.  I wonder why that is, but I won't play female characters in games that I can choose unless it's for completion.  Something about how my choices as a player compared with a female's would be different.  It's not bad, but it should make sense to someone else.



I usually play a male version that's pretty much myself, and then I play a female character that's a complete and utter bitch. I wonder what that says about my psyche, eh ?


----------



## human_error (Jan 28, 2010)

ATI have just launched a hotfix driver for ME2 - it enabled easy forcing of AA through the CCC and it has crossfire improvements too apparently.

http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/force-Anti-Aliasing-support-in-Crossfire.aspx


----------



## Dos101 (Jan 28, 2010)

Anybody getting any artifacts with this game? The first hour was fine, but now 3 minutes into gameplay I get massive artifacts, then my system locks up and crashes. Tried different drivers, re-installing DirectX, re-installing the game. It's not a heat issue, my 4870 stays around 65, and it's the only game that does this. Even ran my CPU at stock, I'm at a loss here.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 28, 2010)

Sounds heat related (even though you say it is not). And no I do not have this issue and I run dual 4870's.

Or you are overclocking your video card too much.


----------



## Dos101 (Jan 28, 2010)

No it's running at stock speeds, with the fan @ 40%. I don't understand why ME2 is the only game doing it. L4D2, RE5, Fallout 3, even Vantage all run fine.


----------



## Polaris573 (Jan 28, 2010)

You re-installed your video card drivers but did you update them?  What version are they?  I'm running a 4850 on Win 7 x64 and not having trouble so I doubt it's something ATI hardware related.


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 28, 2010)

Polaris573 said:


> Mine did the same thing so I reinstalled it as administrator and didn't get an error message.  Give that a try?



I did that and it worked! 



Yukikaze said:


> I usually play a male version that's pretty much myself, and then I play a female character that's a complete and utter bitch. I wonder what that says about my psyche, eh ?



I do that too.


----------



## Dos101 (Jan 28, 2010)

Polaris573 said:


> You re-installed your video card drivers but did you update them?  What version are they?  I'm running a 4850 on Win 7 x64 and not having trouble so I doubt it's something ATI hardware related.



I was running 9.12 and had it happening, so unsintalled those and tried 10.1, but to no avail, still artifacting. Even went back to 9.11 and same thing.

Has AMD released any hotfix drivers (besides the crossfire one) for ME2?

EDIT: ok, this is weird, uninstalled 9.12 and instaled 10.1, now CCC is telling me I'm running 9.12. WTF


----------



## Binge (Jan 28, 2010)

May I say... I am so much more happy with this game than Dragon Age.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 28, 2010)

Agreed. this is better than Dragon Age but Dragon Age is kick ass too. Just not as good.


----------



## Binge (Jan 29, 2010)

I want to start a thread dedicated to my hatred for the male Shepherd, but I think I'm alone.  God the things his character model does is just robotic and creepy...


----------



## Frizz (Jan 29, 2010)

Binge said:


> I want to start a thread dedicated to my hatred for the male Shepherd, but I think I'm alone.  God the things his character model does is just robotic and creepy...



agreed lol, there's a small bug while in the normandy sr2 and you're running around, he'll look at a spot on the floor and keep his head that position while you're moving.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 29, 2010)

Dos101 said:


> aled 10.1, now CCC is telling me I'm running 9.12. WTF



thats a bug in 10.1


Your problem is not drivers. you have a hardware problem for sure.


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 29, 2010)

YESSSS. I can PLAYYYY !!!!!


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jan 29, 2010)

Mussels said:


> as much as i know you have valid, legal intent - please don't ask about warez/no-CD patches on the forum.



Sorry Mussels. Wont do it ever again.


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 29, 2010)

Just spent an hour reading all the codex entries.

Holy shit, this game is well made. Very well made.


----------



## TAViX (Jan 29, 2010)

Just curious, it's better than M.E. 1? Graphics? Characters? Story line?

I'm not sure if it's worth buying it or not. First one definitely was!


----------



## Frizz (Jan 29, 2010)

TAViX said:


> Just curious, it's better than M.E. 1? Graphics? Characters? Story line?
> 
> I'm not sure if it's worth buying it or not. First one definitely was!



Just take ME1 then double it. Should be more than worth buying .


----------



## olithereal (Jan 29, 2010)

randomflip said:


> Just take ME1 then double it. Should be more than worth buying .



This man speaks the truth.


----------



## techsmith (Jan 29, 2010)

I've already bought it but I'm still only about an hour in on ME1 so I probably won't be able to touch ME2 for a while. lol.  This weekend should be interesting with an ME1 marathon.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 29, 2010)

techsmith said:


> I've already bought it but I'm still only about an hour in on ME1 so I probably won't be able to touch ME2 for a while. lol.  This weekend should be interesting with an ME1 marathon.



If you play at my slow pace, then you got around a good 22-23 hours more but that's 22-23 hours of FUN!


----------



## Binge (Jan 29, 2010)

Done, all achievements, all difficulties, and it was good.  I feel like I just plowed for 38 hours straight.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jan 29, 2010)

randomflip said:


> Just take ME1 then double it. Should be more than worth buying .



Very true. This game made me shit my pants lmao.


----------



## D007 (Jan 29, 2010)

The only other game almost this good.
Was Mass effect 1..lol


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 29, 2010)

i don't have the game yet but has anyone figured out the command console? I'm a firm believer that every game should come with cheats like the good old days for people that suck like me.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 29, 2010)

So easy a caveman can do it. Trust me.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ok i just bought Collectors edtion from BB its a very cool case


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 30, 2010)

Sorry for double post but, im trying to download the collectors armor and they gave me a little game card with a code and then a bigger sized one about the size of the hand book but just a front with a code and they are both different codes so does that mean i have 2 codes for the same thing? if so then i may have a extra for someone

EDIT: just got to the Normandy sweet i love the game so far and the graphics at 1080p are great if anyone wants to know this is what my guy looks like   241.6B8.197.624.8CH.B4D.MS9.6IC.A66.7I4.E47.5


----------



## TAViX (Jan 31, 2010)

One other question. Can you use the savegames from ME1, and if not, what's the big difference? Or is it any??


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 31, 2010)

TAViX said:


> One other question. Can you use the savegames from ME1, and if not, what's the big difference? Or is it any??



Yes, you get some bonuses if you import a high-level character and also decisions from Mass Effect 1 carry over, deciding whether some NPCs are alive or dead, and other things I won't go into to avoid spoilers.

If you do not import, then you play with pre-set decisions that you "made" in the first game.

It is VERY cool to import a character, because the decisions tie in really well.

BTW, has anyone noticed that the planet scanning and ship navigation look like they were taken from Star Control 2 ? This is pretty cool, I loved SC2 back in the early 90s (Heck, I still play the OpenSource clone "The Ur-Quan Masters" on my linux laptop to pass the time), and it is really the time people remembered how good that game was, and how ahead of its time it was, too.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2010)

TAViX said:


> One other question. Can you use the savegames from ME1, and if not, what's the big difference? Or is it any??



changes you made in the story affect ME2. For example, you could have got someone killed - so they wont be around (and their friends are gunna be pissed at you)


----------



## Shadowdust (Feb 1, 2010)

I just finished the game as a Paragon. Now I'm going to import my ME2 save for a nice little Renegade new game plus.  Just doing the main story along with loyalty missions as well as searching for materials for upgrades took about 35 hours. I'm curious how long it will take when I complete all of the sidequests. In the first game, I only completed it once as a Paragon. I'm tempted to go back to replay as a Renegade to see how my actions affect things in ME2.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm a noob at RPG , what should i take care while playing ME2 ?


----------



## techsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> If you play at my slow pace, then you got around a good 22-23 hours more but that's 22-23 hours of FUN!



I do play at a slow pace  
I tend to like exploring every nook and cranny.  



			
				dinjo_jo said:
			
		

> I'm a noob at RPG , what should i take care while playing ME2 ?


Soldier is pretty basic and offers the most armor and usage of weapons. No psychic or tech powers though.


----------



## KainXS (Feb 2, 2010)

Spoiler



i just gotta know, . . . . has anyone gotten the ending when only shepard lives, . . . . I can't do it, I just can't, like 3 people always live

and mordin dies doing almost anything, he either gets shot in the face, rocket to the face, or cut up by a laser . . . . .


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 2, 2010)

Does anyone know the best way to kill the damn collectors. Especially the collector harbinger I'm fricken stuck at a certain part on insane.


----------



## Muhad (Feb 2, 2010)

Question for PC version.

When hacking and selecting the correct code with space bar the selection turns green, but then nothing happens and end up with a hack failure.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Binge (Feb 2, 2010)

Muhad said:


> Question for PC version.
> 
> When hacking and selecting the correct code with space bar the selection turns green, but then nothing happens and end up with a hack failure.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?



There are 3 pieces of code you need to find.  There are a number of ways you can fail that test, but you're not making it very clear how you are failing.



DrPepper said:


> Does anyone know the best way to kill the damn collectors. Especially the collector harbinger I'm fricken stuck at a certain part on insane.



You NEED at least one person in the party to destroy shields/barriers.  The more the merrier.  Break away their shields, toss them around, and use either incendiary rounds or bionic rounds (Jack)


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 3, 2010)

I had to restart and pick different teammates and guns. Finally completed it 100% on insane. 22 hour marathon


----------



## Snake05 (Feb 3, 2010)

I finished it a few days ago.  I went above and beyond, doing every side mission and raping every planet of resources.  45 hours later, and starting it all over again to try out some Renegade stuff.  Wish I'd of tried Sentinel the first time, I'm loving it.


----------



## ktr (Feb 3, 2010)

More DLC to come in a couple of weeks! http://twitter.com/masseffect2/status/8601887217

Dr. Pepper has some unique DLC that they are giving away (you don't to by Dr. Pepper) http://hellforge.gameriot.com/blogs/...romo-DLC-Codes


----------



## Muhad (Feb 4, 2010)

ME was the first RPG for me and I got bored with it because I favor FPS MP with 1st person view.
But with ME2 I am really enjoying it ... it's captivating.


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 4, 2010)

My damned case replacement isn't here yet (Short story: My new ATCS 840 arrived, I took my system apart then opened the ATCS 840 box, only to find out someone probably played baseball with the said ATCS 840 as the ball since it was seriously damaged in transit, somehow), but I couldn't wait any longer. I got my i7 rig running on my desk so I can keep playing ME2. lol.

Combat is really, really, really, really fun. I am enjoying it immensely with an Adept. Totally awesome.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Feb 4, 2010)

Anyone else getting weird clipping problems? Like getting stuck on boxes or map objects (Feels like getting "inside" the object's collision box) making your character elevated or something. Or sometimes, not being able to move at all.

Happens to me sometime, all I can do was reload last save.. any other alternative to it? Because I hate to replay a whole sequence again on reloading..

pretty obvious how they squeezed a few fps for the sake of consoles.. sacrificing accurate collision detection in place for a simpler invisible box tricks


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 4, 2010)

nope only problem for me is that sometimes the subtitle don't blind in with the back ground and there highlighted with a black box


----------



## Mussels (Feb 4, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> nope only problem for me is that sometimes the subtitle don't blind in with the back ground and there highlighted with a black box



i saw that. it looked weird, but i think it may have been deliberate so that it remained readable.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 6, 2010)

Couldn't finish the game untill today. Had so many things to finish first....

It has been so long since the last time I actually enjoy an RPG's story, and actually care to read/listen to the dialogues.



Spoiler



Damn... they let my lil Grunt died... , and then Thane...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 6, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Couldn't finish the game untill today. Had so many things to finish first....
> 
> It has been so long since the last time I actually enjoy an RPG's story, and actually care to read/listen to the dialogues.
> 
> ...





Spoiler



the people who die depend on your choices/decisions. you could go back, do things differently, and different people would have died


----------



## olithereal (Feb 6, 2010)

Mussels said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the people who die depend on your choices/decisions. you could go back, do things differently, and different people would have died





Spoiler



or none. I managed to save every single of them on my first playthrough.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 6, 2010)

Has anyone downloaded and played the additional content?


----------



## Binge (Feb 6, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Has anyone downloaded and played the additional content?



Yep.  It's good stuff.


----------



## farlex85 (Feb 6, 2010)

Has anybody else had trouble connecting to the Cerebrus network in-game? I got the dl content but every time I try to connect to Cerebrus I get a timed out message.  No router, have tried disabling firewall, not sure what's going on here. Perhaps EA is telling me I need not buy their games anymore when it's so much easier to pirate......


----------



## Polaris573 (Feb 7, 2010)

I was having trouble connecting on release day, but it was a problem with their servers.  They fixed it and I haven't had trouble since.  Sorry I don't know what else to say since you don't have a router or firewall.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Feb 8, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Couldn't finish the game untill today. Had so many things to finish first....
> 
> It has been so long since the last time I actually enjoy an RPG's story, and actually care to read/listen to the dialogues.
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I think it depends on the character's loyalty.. on my first play through on the final battle, I sent Grunt (who is loyal) to escort dr Chakwas and the gang and didnt die. On the 2nd, I sent Zaeed (Who is not loyal) to escort them, and died. If everything fails, you can always send the black guy lol.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 13, 2010)

Has anyone played ME2 with an ME1 save that left Garrus on the Citadel?  I just told no to him but if ME2 acts like Garrus was always with you then I might as well go back and get him.


Edit: I think I'll just leave him.  I'm trying to piss-everyone-off-and-if-they-don't-like-it-kill-them play through anyway...



Spoiler



The thing is, I can't see Garrus becoming "Archangel" without his experiences on the Normandy.  I doubt the Archangel missions would be gone though...


----------



## Muhad (Feb 13, 2010)

Binge said:


> Yep.  It's good stuff.



Do you have to pay for the DLC?


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 13, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The thing is, I can't see XXXXXXX becoming "Archangel" without his experiences YYYYYYYYY I doubt the Archangel missions would be gone though...



You might want to edit the post. It is a spoiler - Albeit a minor one.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 13, 2010)

Muhad said:


> Do you have to pay for the DLC?


You need to pay for "Cerberus Network" access.  It comes with the collector's edition or costs $15 to get it on the side.  Most DLCs are apparently going to be from the Cerberus Network.

Has anyone seen the "Hammerhead?"  



Spoiler



The controls are defined (by the controls, looks like the Mako) but as far as I can tell, never used.  I bet that will be the focus of the yet-to-be-released DLC.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Feb 14, 2010)

Anyone here completed the game yet?? And how many hours did you take to complete. 

I have a still a looooong way to go... Im doing all side missions.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 14, 2010)

I finished it on insanity doing every thing I could.  It took between 40-50 hours--about the same as ME1 on insanity.

There really aren't very many assignments even if you load a ME1 save.  Replaying the Dossier/Loyalty missions get more tedious than running around planet-side in the Mako.  It's always the same damn thing--kill a bunch of Blue Suns, Eclipse, or Blood Pack, chat a bit, fin; only a few were unique (two, won't spoil it).


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Feb 14, 2010)

I finished it in 40-50 as well Now I'm playing with my ME1 Carry over to see the Diff...

Is that $15 cerberus network worth it?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 14, 2010)

Right now, no, but I suspect there is a DLC coming where you can drive a vehicle (Hammerhead).  If you didn't get the Collector's Edition, I would wait until that comes out.

Zaaed doesn't add anything very useful to your crew.  



Spoiler



His dossier just involves talking to him (no combat) on Omega, his loyalty mission (Inferno Grenade) is fairly interesting but nothing to get excited about, and he is the only character on the Normandy that doesn't have a conversation (just "back for more", "random memory 1", "random memory 2", "we'll talk more later").


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 14, 2010)

There is a vehicle confirmed for the DLC


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Feb 14, 2010)

I Dl'd Zaeed the Cerberus Amour and the Crash site... 
I thought Zaeed was pretty useless TBH.. But last time I checked in it said I needed to get more BIOWARE points


I hope they expand the Game with some DLC... Like at least Further the Plot... I was a bit disappointed on how short the game...


Right now it ranks with COD MW2 as in Game not finished before ending for some Skeezy scheme to get you to pay for DLC to actually finish the game


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 14, 2010)

Oh, Crash Site was alright if you want a bit of nostolgia.  Inferno and Terminus armors are the best early in the game.  The Collector rifle is exceptional and probably the best until you get the Geth rifle.


Overall, I'm pretty disappointed with it like you are.  The opportunity for greatness presented itself and instead of fixing the problems in ME1 and expanding the storyline, they basically put ME1 in the trash and put ME2 together out of peices that frankly don't matter.  The more I think about it, the more disappointed I get.  If you never played ME1, ME2 would come across as a good game.  ME2 is crap coming from ME1.


Edit: If ME3 were coming out tomorrow, I don't know if I would buy it.  I certainly wouldn't pre-order it three months in advance like I did with ME2.


The greatest disappointment of all is how little impact the major decisions in ME1 have in ME2.  For example...


Spoiler



Saving Rachni Queen = Lady on Illium contacts you on behalf of the Queen but you can't meet her or anything.
Saving Feros = A short assignment on Illium to yet again help the people of Feros.
Williams or Alenko = Appears briefly on Horizon, clearly angered by your ties with Cerberus.
Saving Coucil = Have an optional chat with the council potentially getting you Spectre status reinstated (which is pretty much useless).

All of those elements had huge impacts on Renegade/Paragon and/or plot in the first game and, instead of being shockwaves in the second, they were treated as barely more than ripples that have no bearing on your current mission.  Extremely disappointing.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Feb 14, 2010)

It just leaves me feeling like I'm not Done....

I didn't feel like that in ME1


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 14, 2010)

For me Mass Effect 2 is everything Mass Effect 1 was - Just better, more polished, better looking and far more fun.

I'll pre-order ME3 the second it shows up.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Feb 14, 2010)

I like how they hint towards a yearly release with the doc 

(lets not wait 2 years to do this again lets have a drink every year)

I do like the game but it's not an Internet game so such a short story is Horrible 
for $50 I did expect a bit more 3 days of game play is not enough even if it was 17 hours at a time


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 14, 2010)

The only reason it gives the appearance of being "more polished" and "better looking" is because they got rid of the Mako (very simple/bland portion of the game) and didn't reuse any environments (they recycled the underground and warehouse environments many times on ME).  Once you get beyond those differences, they are essentially the same game with minor tweaks (one button does everything--PITA on PC--and thermal clips instead of overheating) and a horrible plot/story continuity.


Yup, without multiplayer, it's value has to come through in replayability--it fails pretty miserably in that regard namely because there is no Earth-shattering decisions in ME2 like there was in ME1 (I can't name one, actually).  Also, the achievements are much easier to get in ME2 (could get all in one play through using an ME1 save on insanity) compared to ME1 which also takes away replayability  (if you want them all without cheats, you'd have to beat it three times and start a fourth--see spoiler below).



Spoiler



Engineer - Ashley, Wrex, Paragon, Veteran difficulty
Soldier - Liara, Tali, Renegade, Hardcore difficulty
Adept - Kaiden, Garrus, Paragon or Renegade (neutral not recommended), Insanity difficulty, start the final mission with Liara and Kaiden (Garrus should already be over 75% complete by then for the achievement) because lift and singularity are critical in the final battle
After completing one of those three, start a new game with that character to get from level 50-57 to level 60--do it on casual, you earned it


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 14, 2010)

jmcslob said:


> I like how they hint towards a yearly release with the doc
> 
> (lets not wait 2 years to do this again lets have a drink every year)
> 
> ...



I disagree - This game has an incredibly amount of value, fun an replay value. Not to mention that sublime entertainment on the order of 40-50 hours is easily worth 50$ (You'd pay a helluva lot more for a similar amount of engaging entertainment if you were buying/watching movies - And it wouldn't be interactive).

What I can't believe is that people pay OVER 50$ for idiotic titles like Modern Warfare 2.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Feb 14, 2010)

Ford I'm glad to see someone feels the same way about it...

I know that it's possible that I'm expecting to much..But ME1 was such a Great ground breaking Game That I couldn't help but to expect more..

and I hate to bring it up here in this post but in MW2 why the hell end the Game just as you start to after the person you set off to get...BS

But like i said I expect quite a bit of DLC for both those games


Ford I'll work on the spoiler stuff Thanks


----------



## Mussels (Feb 14, 2010)

i'm of the opinion that while your choices in ME1 didnt affect ME2 much, the choices in 1+2 will have a huge effect on 3... such as alliances with the council/geth/rachni/etc/etc

i believe that there will be some perfect path to take, that will allow you to have everyone as allies in the final ass-kicking battle of the trilogy


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Feb 14, 2010)

I hope they release 3 by Christmas time this year
 and I hope your right Mussels


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 14, 2010)

DLCs are generally not-very good.  ME2 is fundamentally flawed (see spoiler) and no DLC will fix that.



Spoiler



-Killing Shepherd just to make the player feel obligated to Cerberus/Illusive Man is a stupid plot move that will never work.
-Why collect, what was it, 9 characters?, when you can only ever take two with you at a time.  There's a good chance at least half of those characters will only ever come with you on a mission because they are required to be present.
-The Collectors?  Who gives a flying f***!?!  The Reapers are the real threat--you talked to one in ME1.  That was the climax of the plot: the OMFG-the-Reapers-are-real-and-they're-out-to-kill-everyone unforgettable moment.  Add to that, speaking the VI which explains most of the loose ends before the shit hits the fan.  With the Collectors, we have this stupid drone Harbringer saying "we are your destiny" and other crap that doesn't matter.  Then you don't meet a Reaper, you meet a Reaper under construction.  You let an actual Reaper fall into a failed star and the Illusive Man gives you shit about not destroying the Collectors when there's nothing on that base that actually matters in the first place.

I could go on forever.


We only learn three things from this sequel:
1) Husks are Reaper, not Geth, technology.  So?  Their both enemies, who cares?
2) The Collectors are Protheans.  And?  As stated in the game, they are Prothean no more.  The Collectors merely represent a meaningless proxy war.  It is not even really a war seeing as it is only you against them.  I think that classifies more as a nuisance/side note than a war.
3) There's two factions inside of the "Geth:" The geth and the heretics.






Mussels said:


> i'm of the opinion that while your choices in ME1 didnt affect ME2 much, the choices in 1+2 will have a huge effect on 3... such as alliances with the council/geth/rachni/etc/etc


The two-year dev period tells me it won't.  The tiny ripple effect you see in ME2 is all that will remain from ME1.  ME2 is likely to have little/no impact on ME3.  They would need three-four years to do it right.  Additionally, the Unreal Engine isn't capable of handling massive battle scenarios with hundreds/thousands of units which should result from ME1 + ME2.  Instead, it is likely to be like the finale of ME1: a pretty vid followed by your three member squad doing all the work.  The only difference is that it will last considerably longer than it did in ME2 to give the impression that you really are taking on the Reaper empire.  There's really nothing they could do, knowing what we know, to redeem the series.


----------



## D007 (Feb 16, 2010)

Just finished the game 60.3 hours.
Everywhere was 100% explored.
I had so many extra minerals lol..

Great game from start to finsh.
Can't wait for 3.



Mussels said:


> i'm of the opinion that while your choices in ME1 didnt affect ME2 much, the choices in 1+2 will have a huge effect on 3... such as alliances with the council/geth/rachni/etc/etc
> 
> i believe that there will be some perfect path to take, that will allow you to have everyone as allies in the final ass-kicking battle of the trilogy



I second that notion.
Making absolutely sure I have the best chance at allying with all races/species.
Even the geth and Rachni.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Feb 16, 2010)

D007 said:


> Just finished the game 60.3 hours.
> Everywhere was 100% explored.
> I had so many extra minerals lol..
> 
> ...



LOL I always killed the Rachni  
Extinction Tube fire is cool


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 16, 2010)

I finished the game lask week, man I'm so pissed off I didnt give the 1st one more time (had played 15 mins of the game, and said "meh, another game for the geeks") I'm actually replaying the first, but its hard trying to re adapt to the game. A lot of stuff has been polished in the second. Man I hate the mako... especially when you have to move from point a to b on a planet. The combat too is better in the ME2. ME2 was like a sci fi movie, really loved it. I'm not too happy with my ending though, my best pals died. I'll try a re run when I finish with ME to try and rectify this.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 16, 2010)

D007 said:


> I had so many extra minerals lol..


I mined every Good/Rich planet to Depleted/Poor status.  I finished the game with almost 200,000 EeZo and over 500,000 of the other three.  There were no upgrades left to get.  I wasted a lot of time.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 16, 2010)

Only Jack died on my 1st play through because i didn't have her loyalty so i am going through my 2nd to have all of them alive.


----------



## D007 (Feb 16, 2010)

Everyone survived on my team .
Yay.
I had over 100k zero and over 400k everything else in minerals..lol
Total waste of time, but the planets were pretty. 
I can't believe your not allowed to sell the extra minerals or something..

Well, time to play bioshock 2 now I guess. 
Ending mass effect always makes me sad..lol..



farlex85 said:


> Has anybody else had trouble connecting to the Cerebrus network in-game? I got the dl content but every time I try to connect to Cerebrus I get a timed out message.  No router, have tried disabling firewall, not sure what's going on here. Perhaps EA is telling me I need not buy their games anymore when it's so much easier to pirate......



I'd take this issue to EA forums or tech support.
I'm really not sure why that'd happen.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Feb 16, 2010)

I hit 53 hours last night and I haven't entered that last jump gate yet. I just added legion to my Team and I'm doing his loyalty quest. I think I've done all of the quests up to this point so all that is left is the last gate.


----------



## D007 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ooh the point of no return.. drumroll please!..
DUM DUM, DUM DUM, DUM DUM, DUM DUM, DUUUMMMM!

Assuming control.. direct intervention is necessary.
good luck, try to keep em all alive.
and remember the choices make sense.

IE: don't send thane to lead the distraction team, he's a single man hunter.
It makes perfect sense who to send, if you know your guys.

They can still die if you send the wrongs ones in to lead teams.
regardless if they have max loyalty.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 17, 2010)

I can't figure out...



Spoiler



if Harbinger is a Reaper or not.  I'm leaning towards no because it doesn't have those red bands of electricity all over the place but it does exhibit the same effect on subordinates as Soverign did to Saren.  It could be a a Reaper without a Reaper ship so it possesses others to stay alive.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 17, 2010)

D007 said:


> Ooh the point of no return.. drumroll please!..
> DUM DUM, DUM DUM, DUM DUM, DUM DUM, DUUUMMMM!
> 
> Assuming control.. direct intervention is necessary.
> ...



I've experienced that miranda or garrus are excellent team leaders. May be wrong though.


----------



## D007 (Feb 17, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I can't figure out...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler



That's the big question really.
Some hints lead me to believe he is not a reaper.
I'm leaning to believe he is to the reapers, what the illusive man is to cerberus though. 
I'd say he's much older than the reapers.
Did you see how many ships there were in the omega relay? eesh...lol.
Those represent the rise and fall of galactic civilizations in number..
No telling how far things really go back at this point.





assaulter_99 said:


> I've experienced that miranda or garrus are excellent team leaders. May be wrong though.





Spoiler



Ding ding ding! one cigar for you!
Missed one though, but 2 out of 3 ain't bad. 
Jacob will do as well.
I did that battle 3 times..lol



Oh and my vote for the most messed up thing that happened to someone goes to:



Spoiler



Kelly..
Man they really screwed kelly lol..
Turned her into mush soup, alive and all.
What a way to go huh..
ouch factor 10.1



The thing that pissed me off most about ME2 is:


Spoiler



I ended up hooking up with Tali because I wanted to see her freaking face forever..
The they didn't even show it.. Seriously lame..lol
and honestly a very lame love scene in general.



spolier field trip! come on everybody!


----------



## HolyCow02 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up on the ore... I've been taking every planet I hit to depleted. Guess I'll stop doing that lol. I'm taking my sweet time on this game... still have to do the jack loyalty quest, and get the quarian. There is still one team member slot left (other than Tali), but I have no idea who fills it.


----------



## D007 (Feb 17, 2010)

HolyCow02 said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the ore... I've been taking every planet I hit to depleted. Guess I'll stop doing that lol. I'm taking my sweet time on this game... still have to do the jack loyalty quest, and get the quarian. There is still one team member slot left (other than Tali), but I have no idea who fills it.




It's a nice surprise who fills it.
Just do like you said, finish the side quests and you'll find em.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah That Is Actually A Nice Suprise


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey guys i am on my second play through and i got grunts loyalty but it still shows his last ability Fortification or something is blanked out saying i ain't got his loyalty? is this a glitch? i can change his outfit and theirs a ring below him showing i have his loyalty,anyone had this issue?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 18, 2010)

D007 said:


> It's a nice surprise who fills it.
> Just do like you said, finish the side quests and you'll find em.


Just don't accept the IFF mission until you are ready to start on the path to ending the game.




kurosagi01 said:


> Hey guys i am on my second play through and i got grunts loyalty but it still shows his last ability Fortification or something is blanked out saying i ain't got his loyalty? is this a glitch? i can change his outfit and theirs a ring below him showing i have his loyalty,anyone had this issue?


Nope, never had that issue.  Did you kill the Thresher Maw or run out of time?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 18, 2010)

Four things...

1) A pic of 100% Renegade female Shepherd (without using the Med-bay Upgrade):


Spoiler










And yes, you can see her red beady eyes through helmet visors and her scars glow an orangish color. 




2) The planet scanning thing in ME2 is really making me miss the Mako on ME1.  On ME2, my mind keeps drifting to other things because I don't have to think, at all, to scan a planet.  On ME1, you had to plot the best path on the planet and often had to wrestle the terrain.  My mind can't even drift on the flat plateaus because that is exactly where Thresher Maws pop up so you always got to be alert (even if you beat it a dozen times).

I'd love to meet the dumbass that thought scanning planets for minerals was a good idea.


3) Renegade can hardly be called Renegade on ME2.  In ME1, was there were a lot of dire consequences for taking the Renegade path (namely, everything died).  In ME2, virtually the only thing that changed by being Paragon or Renegade is how easy the mission is (e.g. kill someone before they got a chance to fight back or tell people to save themselves making the battle harder for you).  There appears to be no major Paragon/Renegade option that actually carries any weight--especially no action that makes Shepherd appear as wicked as his/her skin/eyes becomes...


4) Why does no one comment on how you look?  If a friend of yours started looking like that, wouldn't you be somewhat apprehensive and/or encouraging them to do something about it?


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 18, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Four things...
> 
> 1) A pic of 100% Renegade female Shepherd (without using the Med-bay Upgrade):
> 
> ...



Jeez she looks real bad I gotta admit! That really tempts me to do a re run being renegade this time.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 18, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Just don't accept the IFF mission until you are ready to start on the path to ending the game.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, never had that issue.  Did you kill the Thresher Maw or run out of time?



Yeah i killed the thresher maw..i hope its not some glitch and he better not die at the end or id be looking at a 3rd playthrough not really bothered but on 2nd i want all my squad to live.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 18, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> Jeez she looks real bad I gotta admit! That really tempts me to do a re run being renegade this time.


It is worth running through the game once as Paragon and once as Renegade.  The little areas where it is different add up to a different experience.




kurosagi01 said:


> Yeah i killed the thresher maw..i hope its not some glitch and he better not die at the end or id be looking at a 3rd playthrough not really bothered but on 2nd i want all my squad to live.


All I can suggest doing is restarting the mission (or autosave before the end).  If you moved on though, that's not a very viable option.  It is a glitch because completing that mission should make Grunt loyal (Fortitude + different skin).

I guess one way you could check if he considers himself loyal is to talk to him.  If he says something about needing to go to Tuchunka, he is not.  If he says something about being a member of clan Urdnot, he is.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 18, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It is worth running through the game once as Paragon and once as Renegade.  The little areas where it is different add up to a different experience.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



funny you mention that i can talk to him still since he is loyal but if he wasn't loyal after he wouldn't be talking to me,i just hope i can finish game with him alive.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 18, 2010)

Um?  You can't talk to him?  He isn't even on the Normandy anymore?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 18, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Um?  You can't talk to him?  He isn't even on the Normandy anymore?



I can talk to him perfectly fine,his on the Normandy still so yeah..his loyal but his last ability is grey out but i can still talk to him and change his appearance and got the orange ring at bottom.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 18, 2010)

What does he say when you talk to him?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 18, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> What does he say when you talk to him?



basically give you the whole tough guy attitude like "i can't wait kick some collectors ass" which gives a paragon lol.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 18, 2010)

Sounds to me like he is loyal.  He'd be all "I need to kill something" if he weren't.


----------



## Muhad (Feb 18, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> For me Mass Effect 2 is everything Mass Effect 1 was - Just better, more polished, better looking and far more fun.
> 
> I'll pre-order ME3 the second it shows up.




I'll second that!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 18, 2010)

alright i finished my 2nd play through now with everyone surviving 


Spoiler



This the team i used to finish the game with everyone surviving.
My squad at beginning - Miranda and Thane
Fire Team - Garrus as leader
in the vents - Tali
2nd squad - Miranda and Legion
Biotic barrier - Samara
The protection team to protect crew members - Grunt
Fire Squad - Garrus as Leader again(he is bad ass)
Tell everyone to stay back to guard the door and my final squad members is Miranda and Legion.(Legion is a cool dude)

Post your game plan


----------



## r9 (Feb 18, 2010)

I have just finished ME2 and wow what a ride. What a perfect game. If some one dare to insult this game I`m gonna  and than once more .


----------



## D007 (Feb 19, 2010)

r9 said:


> I have just finished ME2 and wow what a ride. What a perfect game. If some one dare to insult this game I`m gonna  and than once more .



Agreed , magnificent.
As for the glitch with grunt.
I would go to the developers forums and see if you can access the developer console somehow to set the mission to complete, manually.

If you wanna try to keep grunt alive and you cant finalize his loyalty somehow.
You might want to send grunt back with the team that takes the survivors to the normandy.
He might die later, but he won't die at least until after that lol..

I'm actually worried about grunt.


Spoiler



It may of been a bad idea to wake him up.
He seems hell bent on causing war.
Not like Urdnot, Grunt might not be able to stop killing.
Even after the war.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 21, 2010)

r9 said:


> I have just finished ME2 and wow what a ride. What a perfect game. If some one dare to insult this game I`m gonna  and than once more .


ME = 2 * ME2

I've beat ME1 close to a dozen times now and I can't complain.  I barely beat ME2 three times before getting mad bored.  I doubt I'll ever beat it again.


Side note about Harbinger:


Spoiler



I think Harbinger is not a Collector.  Rather it is a Reaper possessing the husks that are Collectors.  The question is: Where is Harbinger's ship?  The most probable answer: one of the Reapers heading to the Milky Way galaxy.  The Collector station can remotely link to the Reaper ship allowing Harbinger to remotely control anything Collector without being present like is required in ME.  Additionally, that explains why we don't see the red sparks everywhere.

The Collectors were probably trying to build that Reaper so that Harbinger could take its form and begin preperations for the return of the Reapers.  Without a Reaper ship, a Reaper doesn't have a conduit to exist.



As to Grunt:


Spoiler



If you have his loyalty, the last thing he says is: "I have everything.  Clan, kin, and enemies to kill."

He sounds to me about as stable as any other Krogan.  The only difference is he is still immature (being probably just a few months old) while Wrex was/is probably centuries old.  He'd get more level-headed with time, I'd guess.


----------



## xBruce88x (Feb 21, 2010)

i is sad... i just bough ME2 and my xbox, on the very same day, gave me the E74 red ring error


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 21, 2010)

I know someone that almost beat ME2 and it died just before the final battle.  You are not alone.


----------



## D007 (Feb 21, 2010)

xBruce88x said:


> i is sad... i just bough ME2 and my xbox, on the very same day, gave me the E74 red ring error



Ouch man.. painful..
People wonder why I recommend a pc vs console..
gonna take weeks to get that back from repair.. ug.

Look at the bright side.
You'll have tons of anticipation.
One could say, you'll have more anticipation than anyone who has ever played this game..lol

As for Grunt, maybe we'll see in Mass Effect 4.. 
I know.. trilogy, but I have a hard time believing they'll let such a popular name die.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 21, 2010)

Will there be any more DLC for the PC version of this game?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah.  For sure the Hammerhead (drivable vehicle).  Other than that, I don't know.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Feb 22, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> For me Mass Effect 2 is everything Mass Effect 1 was - Just better, more polished, better looking and far more fun.
> 
> I'll pre-order ME3 the second it shows up.




Totally


----------



## xBruce88x (Feb 22, 2010)

D007 said:


> Ouch man.. painful..
> People wonder why I recommend a pc vs console..
> gonna take weeks to get that back from repair.. ug.
> 
> ...



yea, i'm just gonna wait and get a newer xbox (just a bare unit since i already have the other stuff) since the one i have now has both a 90nm cpu and gpu... i'd like to get one with the 65nm gpu and cpu for reliability sake... later i'll take apart the HDD and throw in a "compatible" 250GB 2.5in drive (i'm sure someone knows which one MS used...)

but anyway... i only got it for xbox since i got ME1 for xbox also (i got ME1 for $10)

lol i know what ya mean about trilogies... just like they were "supposed" to stop halo at 3... we see how that worked out (kinda glad tho, it is a good game)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 22, 2010)

I think they would be hard pressed to go beyond Mass Effect 3.  It was pretty clear that Mass Effect 2 was a pitiful attempt at stretching the plot.  Where do you go with it after you save the Galaxy?  The Reapers prevented galaxies from establishing contact with other galaxies in order to isolate revolts.  Shepherd would die of old age before they would develop technology to contact the other galaxies...

Basically what I'm getting at is that there's only two ways for it to go:
1) More pathetic plot filler in ME3 delaying the Reapers for ME4 or beyond.
2) ME3 finishes off the Reapers and anything thereafter is anti-climatic.


I know I won't be quick to buy ME3 seeing ME2.  EA tainted it.  I will definitely try before I buy ME3.


----------



## Easo (Feb 22, 2010)

Tainted how? Does not calculate for me. I just know that i had nonstop superb action with my jaw on teh floor.  I would be happy if they would made one more ME!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 22, 2010)

Read all of my posts in this thread to give you a good picture of how it is tainted.  Add on top of that many bugs I have not listed yet including:

Mordin Solus's Loyalty mission sometimes gets stuck when you are supposed to push "F" to return to the Normandy.  This happened 2/3 times and the only solution was to reload the Autosave and do the dialogs again.
Select missions are impossible on Insanity difficulty.
Clipping issues where you get stuck floating above the playing level (still happens in ME1 too).
Clipping issue where some AI get stuck in the ground.
Issue when using some heavy weapons which causes the character facing to not match weapon facing.
Pyjak hunting sometimes (1/3) doesn't register successful completion of the task.
Default buttons don't update to reflect remapped characters (e.g. if you set punch to mouse4, it will still show "F").
During the hacking minigame, the spacebar must be used because the game is not using the mapped keys (in my case, it should have been num_enter).
There needs to be an option to change the mouse speed.
Pyjak hunting should use the mouse, not the movement keys.
Add bindings for specific options like "go to cover" and "sprint."  Too many times have to thought I gone to cover when in fact, it took me out of cover resulting in death.  PC users have over 100 keys to choose from, give them the option.

I know there is more...


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 22, 2010)

i beat it now im sad, i lost 3 people in the end, tali, thane, and grunt, even thought i had there loyalties guessed i picked the wrong people from the wrong spots. DAMMIT TO HELL! ima play threw again and squint violently


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 22, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> i beat it now im sad, i lost 3 people in the end, tali, thane, and grunt, even thought i had there loyalties guessed i picked the wrong people from the wrong spots. DAMMIT TO HELL! ima play threw again and squint violently



Tali has to be my favorite character in the whole game, closely followed by Thane. 

Considering she wasn't a very interesting character in Mass Effect 1, that's quite the makeover Bioware have done to her. Liz Sroka also pulls the voice acting in a truly, truly amazing fashion.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 22, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> i beat it now im sad, i lost 3 people in the end, tali, thane, and grunt, even thought i had there loyalties guessed i picked the wrong people from the wrong spots. DAMMIT TO HELL! ima play threw again and squint violently



Check out my "spoiler" bit of my post at the top to get them all to survive


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 22, 2010)

when i sent grunt to the protection team he got killed...weird


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 22, 2010)

I think I always sent Thane.  He is not very useful in the final battle.  Thane never died when I sent him (every time, he was loyal though).


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 22, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> when i sent grunt to the protection team he got killed...weird



did you kill that giant worm maw thing in Grunts loyalty mission?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 22, 2010)

It is a Thresher Maw. XD


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 22, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> did you kill that giant worm maw thing in Grunts loyalty mission?



yeah i pizzowned that thing, im like BEEOTCH get out mah face


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 22, 2010)

hm i dunno then maybe you should try sending someone else?? i used grunt because his a beast(not because his a korgan lol) i mean really powerful.


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 22, 2010)

yeah thats why i sent him, im like grunt dont take shit from no one, that it cut to a cinema of him getting blown back threw these blast doors getting shot like 30 times and then he looked up at me and said, I did all i could to hold them back, it was a worth battle. then a single tear ran down my cheek


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 22, 2010)

When I beat it the last time (renegade), Mordin appeared on the ground during the exit scene after topling you-know-what.  I did not use Mordin at all in the suicide mission, he was definitely loyal, and I'm positive I bought his tech upgrade.  There's no reason why he should have died but it was definitely him laying on the ground.

I wonder if it is another bug--people just randomly die.


I did:
-Tech: Tali
-1st Squad: Garrus
-Escort: None
-2nd Squad: Jacob
-Biotic: Morinth


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 22, 2010)

i got my guide from this:
http://uk.gamespot.com/xbox360/rpg/...how_msgs.php?topic_id=m-1-53288653&pid=944907


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 22, 2010)

I know this works:
-Tech: Tali or Legion
-1st Squad: Garrus or Miranda
-Escort: Thane
-2nd Squad: Garrus or Miranda
-Biotic: Morinth/Samara or Jack


For me, Mordin may have died because of Jacob.  Jacob made it through the the door alright but that's not to say someone didn't get mortally wounded under his command.  I'm going to test that theory...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 22, 2010)

Best i would say for the plan is..
Hacker: Tali or Legion
2nd Squad Leader: Garrus
Barrier: Samara
Escort: Grunt/Mordin(maybe)
2nd squad Leader: Garrus again
And just tell all your team to guard the door and pick your 2 team mate to fight the terminator lol.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 22, 2010)

I changed Jacob to Miranda (a known working combination) and Mordin still died.  I have no idea why.

All your team always stays behind to guard the door no matter the option you pick (at least that's how Miranda's dialogs make it sound).  I'll try the other option and see if Mordin survives.


I also double checked Mordin: he is loyal and he does have his tech upgrade.  No idea why it would always randomly pick him to die.


Edit: I did the paragon answer on that one ("Someone has to hold this door" instead of "We'd better hurry") and Mordin still died.  I have no idea why.


----------



## Muhad (Feb 22, 2010)

*Need some help - possible spoiler*

I am on the Collector shipping fighting throught it and at one location on one of the flying tables there is a firey spot on the table floor that my teammates never stop shooting at and it never stops the fire. It says on the screen Abomination.  What is going on?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 22, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I changed Jacob to Miranda (a known working combination) and Mordin still died.  I have no idea why.
> 
> All your team always stays behind to guard the door no matter the option you pick (at least that's how Miranda's dialogs make it sound).  I'll try the other option and see if Mordin survives.
> 
> ...



Maybe you should try taking Mordin with you as your team at the end and see what happens from there?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 23, 2010)

Muhad said:


> I am on the Collector shipping fighting throught it and at one location on one of the flying tables there is a firey spot on the table floor that my teammates never stop shooting at and it never stops the fire. It says on the screen Abomination.  What is going on?


The abomination apparently fell through the floor.  I've had that happen to me with a LOKI Mech.  Load your most recent save.



kurosagi01 said:


> Maybe you should try taking Mordin with you as your team at the end and see what happens from there?


I'll try that soon.  I have a feeling someone else will die in his place though.


BTW: 1.01 patch is apparently out.


> * Fixed video hitching and crashes related to single core machines:
> - Single core users may experience short periods of black screen that may last up a few seconds between level loads, cinematic transitions or movies
> - In rare cases, some single core users may notice dialog lines in certain conversations may be delayed up to a few seconds
> * Fixed an issue where it appears ammunition can be picked up, but can't
> ...



It only fixes one of my issues. 

Download links:
http://social.bioware.com/page/me2-patches?lang_id=1&path=masseffect2/pc/launcher/banner3/en/
http://www.fileplanet.com/210098/210000/fileinfo/Mass-Effect-2---Patch-v1.01
http://news.bigdownload.com/2010/02/22/download-mass-effect-2-v1-01-patch/
http://www.filefront.com/15655603/Mass-Effect-2-v1.01-Patch/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 23, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> Maybe you should try taking Mordin with you as your team at the end and see what happens from there?





FordGT90Concept said:


> I'll try that soon.  I have a feeling someone else will die in his place though.


Weird.  I took Mordin with me and no one died.  Go figure.  I think it has to be a bug--some answer I gave throughout the game made him unloyal when he should have remained loyal.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 23, 2010)

theres more to it than just loyalty.

For example, two of my party members had a bitch fest - with renegade/paragon options i could make both happy, but one time i couldnt and one left pissed off - even with the loyalty mission done, i lost their bonus.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 23, 2010)

Yeah, but Mordin doesn't get in a fight with anyone except that other Salarian in his loyalty mission.  I let Mordin kill him and I doubt that would cause Mordin to die in the finale.  Nothing stands out as something that would cause him to die--that's what is odd.  By the way, I took Zaaed and Grunt with me every time except that last time which was Mordin and Grunt.

So... taking the Renegade path (only lower left, lower right, and middle right options, in that order), it is possible to save everyone except the crew.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 23, 2010)

maybe that's it - i didn't let him kill the guy, perhaps that was the 'correct' choice to make.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 23, 2010)

But that was a Paragon/interfere action.  If that resulted in Mordin getting killed in the end, shouldn't...


Spoiler



Garrus die if you let him kill Sidonis, Jack die if you let her kill Aresh, and Miranda die if you let her kill Niket?



Mordin appears to be the exception, not the norm.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 23, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> But that was a Paragon/interfere action.  If that resulted in Mordin getting killed in the end, shouldn't...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



it could be different per character, or it could be a combination of things. thats why ME2 is fun!


----------



## ktr (Feb 23, 2010)

Well you want the best person for the right job. The game hints you on who they are. But make sure you have their loyalty, or else they will die. Simple as that.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 23, 2010)

Clearly, it is not.  Make all characters loyal and pick the right people for each portion of the suicide mission and some still die.  There's more than selection and loyalty involved--unless it is a bug.


----------



## Easo (Feb 23, 2010)

From what i understand, there is a hidden random chance for someone dying,


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 23, 2010)

well getting their loyalty and doing paragon interface at all times to stop them from doing something they regret like killing this person will get them to how you say.."live" at the end.
Thats how i managed to get all of mine to live.
Also if you didn't manage to do paragon chat to miranda and jack then when your paragon at max you can apologise to either of them and get their loyalty back that way.
And choosing whos is who in the final battle is quite important.


----------



## HolyCow02 (Feb 23, 2010)

Am I the only person that didn't get Samara's loyalty? Her damn daughter shrugged me off, the bitch. I'm Shepard ffs! No woman can deny him! She is the only one I didn't get loyalty from. Hell I even let Zaeed's nemesis get away and still got his loyalty.


----------



## Divide Overflow (Feb 23, 2010)

Loyalty and who you choose for what mission is huge, but it's not the only thing that factors into their survival.  Having as many of the appropriate upgrades that they use also factors in.  Spending the time, effort and resources to pick up those bonuses does mean something!  Those who race straight to end game may find there is a cost compared to those who take the time to prepare.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 23, 2010)

HolyCow02 said:


> Am I the only person that didn't get Samara's loyalty? Her damn daughter shrugged me off, the bitch.





Spoiler



After you choose between Samara and Morinth, which ever you picked should become loyal.  As far as I know, there's no way to complete that loyalty mission and not get the loyalty of one or the other.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 24, 2010)

I talked to someone who had Mordin loyal on Xbox 360 but also died during the final battle.  He, too, let Mordin kill the Salarian.  Apparently there is a bug where if Mordin kills the Salerian, he dies at the end _unless you take him with you for the final battle_.


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 24, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I talked to someone who had Mordin loyal on Xbox 360 but also died during the final battle.  He, too, let Mordin kill the Salarian.  Apparently there is a bug where if Mordin kills the Salerian, he dies at the end _unless you take him with you for the final battle_.



In my first playthrough, Mordin was loyal, he killed the Salarian, I did not take him to the final battle and he survived the mission - twice (Once for the ending where the station is destroyed, once for the ending where it isn't).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm pretty sure there's something specific that triggers it but I can't narrow down what it is.  It appears to not be whether or not to save the data.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 24, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> In my first playthrough, Mordin was loyal, he killed the Salarian, I did not take him to the final battle and he survived the mission - twice (Once for the ending where the station is destroyed, once for the ending where it isn't).



i did too... mordin also lives for me :/

i think... i didnt see him die, so i guess that means he's still alive lol.  



Spoiler



Everyone lived for me on my first playthrough... and I was pure evil.  I let everyone kill everyone... didnt give anyone a medpack, the one exception being me sending Grunt along with the survivors.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 24, 2010)

The scene where he dies is just after the one where you pick debris off your two teammates.   You see him lying on the ground and a Collector steps over him.  Immediately after that, you see the swarm of those bugs coming at you and your team runs for the Normandy.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 24, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The scene where he dies is just after the one where you pick debris off your two teammates.   You see him lying on the ground and a Collector steps over him.  Immediately after that, you see the swarm of those bugs coming at you and your team runs for the Normandy.



yeah he definitely lived...I never saw that bit - and he's still there after I click continue, so I am assuming that he lived.  Maybe there really is a random chance that someone dies.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 24, 2010)

i let the salarian live in the loyalty mission which was a paragon action and got his loyalty and he survived the final battle.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 24, 2010)

Everytime I stopped Mordin from shooting him, the finale went as expected.  The one time I didn't, Mordin dies unless he is with me.  There might be more to it than that but that can't be a coincidence.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 24, 2010)

i find it really strange that he died,the only reason Jack died in my 1st playthrough because i didn't have her loyalty.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 24, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> i find it really strange that he died,the only reason Jack died in my 1st playthrough because i didn't have her loyalty.



jack sucks at life anyway.

I want an alternate ending where even if she's loyal, one of the crew pushes her through the doors at the end as they are running away... and everyone on the other side just stands there for a second in awkward silence.... then all just burst out laughing.


----------



## HolyCow02 (Feb 24, 2010)

I haven't completed the game yet, but I have everyone loyal except Jack (haven't done her mission yet) and Samara because the daughter walked away. I let Mordin blow that dudes head off... it was sweet.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 24, 2010)

HolyCow02 said:


> I haven't completed the game yet, but I have everyone loyal except Jack (haven't done her mission yet) and Samara because the daughter walked away. I let Mordin blow that dudes head off... it was sweet.



well i don't want spoil it for you but i'll put i'll hide the respond i was going say and if you want read it just unhide it.


Spoiler



I hope your prepared to face couple of your squad members die,because it may happen


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 24, 2010)

only the good die young.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 24, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> only the good die young.



Well i hope you don't complain about how events are done in Mass Effect 3 when you transfer your save file lol.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 24, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well i hope you don't complain about how events are done in Mass Effect 3 when you transfer your save file lol.



Why do you say that?


----------



## mdsx1950 (Feb 25, 2010)

Finished the game with full paragon bar 

I saved everyone except Grunt :/


----------



## mdsx1950 (Feb 25, 2010)

Btw anyone did it with Tali???

I did it Paragon xxx with Miranda and did some hardcore rengade xxx with Jack lol.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Feb 25, 2010)

Btw everyone answer the poll.


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 25, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Btw anyone did it with Tali???
> 
> I did it Paragon xxx with Miranda and did some hardcore rengade xxx with Jack lol.



I romanced Tali in the game. She's by far the most interesting romance sub-plot.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 25, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Btw anyone did it with Tali???





Spoiler



She takes her mask off but they positioned the perspective so you can't see what she looks like.


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 25, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> She takes her mask off but they positioned the perspective so you can't see what she looks like.



Well, given plenty of similarities between the voice actors and the ME2 characters, I wouldn't be surprised if she looks more than a little like Liz Sroka.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 25, 2010)

Only the human characters look like their voice over actors/actresses.  I figure Quarians look kind of like the head of a praying mantis.


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 25, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Only the human characters look like their voice over actors/actresses.  I figure Quarians look kind of like a praying mantis.



I doubt it. They are probably quite human-like in appearance (We know they have two eyes, a nose, and, judging by the masks they wear, probably have a slightly thinner head than humans). I am also pretty sure we'll never see what a Quarian looks like, except maybe in the ME3 finale.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 25, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> Why do you say that?



I say that because the people that died may effect the plot in Mass Effect 3.
Like for example in ME1 if you killed Wrex you might get load of crap when you do Grunts loyalty mission in ME2.


----------



## HolyCow02 (Feb 25, 2010)

What the hell!!!! I lost 3 damn people! FUCK! I am replaying... i'm pissed. Mordin got eaten by the swarm, Zaeed just took a bullet, and Jack died holding the door. I mean COME ON!


----------



## HolyCow02 (Feb 25, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> I say that because the people that died may effect the plot in Mass Effect 3.
> Like for example in ME1 if you killed Wrex you might get load of crap when you do Grunts loyalty mission in ME2.



that is what happened to me.  I got tons of crap from them for having him die, and then they were ok with it.. which was odd


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 25, 2010)

HolyCow02 said:


> What the hell!!!! I lost 3 damn people! FUCK! I am replaying... i'm pissed. Mordin got eaten by the swarm, Zaeed just took a bullet, and Jack died holding the door. I mean COME ON!



Did you have their loyalty? what was your tactic like? the hacker and fire squad leader?


----------



## farlex85 (Feb 28, 2010)

Finally finished, only Grunt died for me, I guess because he just can't hold up the diversion well, which seems odd considering his brute force approach. A great continuation to the story, but overall I'd have to say not quite as enthralling an experience as the first chapter. As much as I wanted more depth to the side missions than the first one offered, I personally don't particularly think the planet scan upgrade mechanic was any more interesting. Loyalty missions were a nice addition, but overall leveling and weapon upgrading just didn't feel as strategic to me as the first one, offering a somewhat more hallow combat experience. 

But the real thing I wanted, and what Bioware delivered on in spades, was the chance to continue the story you began in the first game, with your choices intact. For me the details still haven't hit their stride (upgrading, leveling, side missions), but the heart of the game is still better than most any other gaming experience out there (at least for the PC). Perhaps the third will get all the elements at once for a momentous finale.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 28, 2010)

I got into the characters on ME2 more than ME1. I liked all of my teammates which i didn't really care in the 1st ME1.

ME2 actually made me try to use my teammate's powers to get over some bad situations, ME1 didn't, I just forced my ways through with guns in the 1st ME1.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 28, 2010)

Try on insanity.  ME1 isn't beatable without extensively using squad powers.  You'll get smothered by Krogan over and over and over.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Didn't want to play it again =/.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 28, 2010)

Then quit dissin' it. XD


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 28, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Try on insanity.  ME1 isn't beatable without extensively using squad powers.  You'll get smothered by Krogan over and over and over.



Insanity on mass effect 1 was impossible until you get to a certain point, and then it became super easy.  The Krogan really were a PITA in the beginning.

Insanity on mass effect 2 is just super easy.


----------



## farlex85 (Feb 28, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Try on insanity.  ME1 isn't beatable without extensively using squad powers.  You'll get smothered by Krogan over and over and over.



Yeah I'd say combat wise ME1 is harder than ME2, and as I said requires more strategy with gun add-ons and what not. To be fair I haven't tried ME2 on hardcore or insanity yet, but I played both on hard on the first playthrough, and encountered more hardship and debate about what to use on ME1 than 2.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 28, 2010)

For the most part, insanity is easier in ME2 than ME1; however, there are places (often Harbinger or the bigger mechs) where ME2 is damn near impossible on insanity.  What makes it impossible in all cases is that they the mechs and Harbinger eventually moves to your position.  If you don't kill them fast enough, it's game over.

Oh, and of course the final battle where the Collectors spawn endlessly.  It's pretty freakin' hard to kill your primary target when you keep getting harassed by Harbinger and his cronies.  At least it is more realistic. XD


Like ME2, ME1 has some easy and hard parts on Insanity.  The hard parts include the mercenary structure where Dantius' sister is (slaver) because they all swarm you with no where to retreat; likewise, the mission on Luna is the same (swarmed by robots and no where to go).  We also can't forget the hotlabs at Peak 15 where you only got x number of seconds to leave and one or two hits from "them" is all it takes to drop you.  There's also trouble everytime you run into more than one Krogan at once (underground at Feros, in the abandoned structure at Feros, on Virmire, etc.) Last, but not least, is on the exterior of the Citadel where you meet more than one Krogan Warlords and Geth Destroyers or Jaggurnauts in rapid succession.  They are all beatable though given enough saving, loading, and biotics.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 28, 2010)

well i usually beat any ME2 enemy by warp from a team mate + sniper to the face w/ some warp ammo and sniper upgrades.

I find that soldier on ME2 is easy on insanity, bc you have more life + adrenaline rush (+50% weapon damage when active, time slowed), plus the visor which gives +10% head-shot damage which you can buy for nothing, + sniper upgrade which gives +50% headshot damage, +sniper upgrades which give %% damage as you get them.

When they stack, you can pretty much take out harbinger with two shots, and any other enemy apart from heavy mechs and krogan with one shot.

In ME1, Insanity was just not possible at the beginning, before you got all the upgrades... you could shoot a normal trooper in the head 4 times with warp + sniper and he would still be alive.  In ME1 I went for Liara first on insanity... yeah... that Krogan battlemaster took me 10+ tries, as the biotics didnt even work on him.

I had to use the rest of my team as cannon fodder.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh, yeah.  That's another one of the tougher battles (on any difficulty) because there isn't much for cover to speak of.


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 28, 2010)

The mission with the three Heavy Mechs where you're supposed to save as much supplies as you can before the Mechs destroy the stockpile is nearly impossible on Insanity. Once the first Mech turns towards your team you barely have time to do enough damage before it flanks you and blows you to heck.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 28, 2010)

im kind of pissed that they got rid of the presidium (off topic) but thats the thing that bothered me the most about me2...  that and they only give a sniper 10 rounds :/

^^^ yeah that mission is hard... but again, if you do it at the beginning, then forget it... once you get some nice upgrades those mechs go down pretty fast.  Key to ME2 is damage stacking, IMO.  I did try it as a "infiltrator" and got my ass handed to me.

The last battle for me was actually not too hard... as I nailed the big terminator thingie with the nuke.


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 28, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> im kind of pissed that they got rid of the presidium (off topic) but thats the thing that bothered me the most about me2...  that and they only give a sniper 10 rounds :/
> 
> ^^^ yeah that mission is hard... but again, if you do it at the beginning, then forget it... once you get some nice upgrades those mechs go down pretty fast.  Key to ME2 is damage stacking, IMO.
> 
> The last battle for me was actually not too hard... as I nailed the big terminator thingie with the nuke.



Nuke FTFW.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 28, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> The mission with the three Heavy Mechs where you're supposed to save as much supplies as you can before the Mechs destroy the stockpile is nearly impossible on Insanity. Once the first Mech turns towards your team you barely have time to do enough damage before it flanks you and blows you to heck.


That's the one I alluded to when I mentioned "mechs."  I retreated all the way back to the shuttle and I think the mech went all the way around it before I finally dropped it.  I turn to deal with the other two then "WTF!?!" The last TWO mechs were on the trajectory to kill me.  I knew my last strategy wasn't going to work because they'll just attack from both sides and slaughter me in the middle.  I pretty much gave up on it; however, if you come back later on in the game with the Widowmaker, I think you could easily take care of all three.  I made ridiculously quick work of the two mechs in Archangel's loyalty mission so I suspect if I had waited, I could have managed.

FYI, once the mechs destroy 10-8 of the crates, they're coming for you.




phanbuey said:


> im kind of pissed that they got rid of the presidium (off topic) but thats the thing that bothered me the most about me2...  that and they only give a sniper 10 rounds :/


I was pretty pissed that all that was left of the Citadel is Zakara Ward.  It isn't even multi-part and huge like it was in ME1.  We also can't forget how little impact saving the council has on actual gameplay in ME2.  Oh, and I thought the Consort was supposed to be important/carry over from ME1?  All I saw was a message at the private terminal and a message on the news kiosks that the consort is likely to close because of Shia'la's business problems--that happens regardless of how you handled her in ME1.


If you can manage to hit it in a weak spot with the nuke, yeah, it probably wouldn't be too bad.  If you hit it anywhere else though, it doesn't do much damage.


----------



## HolyCow02 (Feb 28, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> Nuke FTFW.



I am still confused about the damn nuke gun. I haven't been able to get it to fire! i hold down the trigger for forever and it just whines at me.  I never got the ammo to 100%, which may be the problem.


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 28, 2010)

HolyCow02 said:


> I am still confused about the damn nuke gun. I haven't been able to get it to fire! i hold down the trigger for forever and it just whines at me.  I never got the ammo to 100%, which may be the problem.



You need 100% ammo to fire a shot. The max you can have is 200% for two shots. It takes it about 4 seconds to fire from the moment you start pressing the trigger, and it makes, in the immortal words of Leeloo, a: "Big!  Bada big boom!  Big!  BOOM!"


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 28, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> You need 100% ammo to fire a shot. The max you can have is 200% for two shots. It takes it about 4 seconds to fire from the moment you start pressing the trigger, and it makes, in the immortal words of Leeloo, a: "Big!  Bada big boom!  Big!  BOOM!"



great quote... great movie.

one of my all time favorites.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Mar 1, 2010)

HolyCow02 said:


> I am still confused about the damn nuke gun. I haven't been able to get it to fire! i hold down the trigger for forever and it just whines at me.  I never got the ammo to 100%, which may be the problem.



The nuke gun takes a damn long time to charge up.. You gotta sometimes finish about two main missions to get it to 100%.



Spoiler



I beat the Human Reaper in a matter of seconds. I shot the bastard's eye and his health basically dropped to 10% LOL


----------



## HolyCow02 (Mar 1, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> The nuke gun takes a damn long time to charge up.. You gotta sometimes finish about two main missions to get it to 100%.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Note to self, get this gun maxed out


----------



## WhiteNoise (Mar 1, 2010)

Beat the game over the weekend. Once I used that last warp gate the game was literally over within 30 minutes. Crazy. Luckily I did a lot before heading to that last mission. I completed the game just after 56 hours.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 2, 2010)

WhiteNoise said:


> Beat the game over the weekend. Once I used that last warp gate the game was literally over within 30 minutes. Crazy. Luckily I did a lot before heading to that last mission. I completed the game just after 56 hours.



Thats about what it took me the first time too... my steam rating is at 10 for the first time since I quit counterstrike.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Mar 4, 2010)

HolyCow02 said:


> Note to self, get this gun maxed out



Lol definietly. 

Heres a video of the Nuke gun on youtube.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_0TslclkzI


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 5, 2010)

I just got this game.

And i am disappointed with how you can't tweak the graphics settings that much. But its overall pretty good.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 5, 2010)

It's based on Unreal Engine 3 so your typical UE3 tweaks should work.


----------



## HolyCow02 (Mar 5, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Lol definietly.
> 
> Heres a video of the Nuke gun on youtube.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_0TslclkzI



ok that was epic.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Mar 6, 2010)

HolyCow02 said:


> ok that was epic.


 totally!


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 7, 2010)

just finished... Amazing in every aspect.

Just do the annoying research of materials on the planets, and maximize their weapons.

Played on veteran level, i killed collectors with even half a charge of assault rifle.

Samara and Krogan great combo.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 24, 2010)

The Hammerhead DLC (labeled as "Firewalker Pack") is out:
http://www.masseffect.com/info/cerberus/

It is free for those that registered the Cerberus Network card.  There is also a pack which has alternate skins for Garrus, Thane, and Subject Zero:
http://www.masseffect.com/info/dlc/


Another DLC (for purchase) is coming in April that is like Zaeed (new squad member and associated missions).



Edit: I look at both the DLCs above.  The new skins obviously aren't anything to get excited about.  As for the Hammerhead, I like it.  It is more user friendly than the Mako but the DLC itself is pretty short and lacking substance.  There are no dialogs in the whole thing except a few logs saying stuff to you and most of the Hammerhead missions are on tracks and almost like a race (go here, go here, go here, etc.).  I think it is the best DLC to come out so far but it's just more mediocrity for a mediocre game.


----------



## HolyCow02 (Mar 25, 2010)

I like that they keep adding stuff. I am playing the game again on Veteran hoping to lose less of my team this time around (3 F*&$ing people). I have to say the damn husk's with armor get annoying, especially on the mission where you find kaiden. Damn things keep getting me.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 26, 2010)

The husks weren't a problem for me on that one, it was the big fugly guys with their long range attack.  It seems like I just backpeddled in circles (which prevented those ranged attacks from hitting me) around the crates taking out the husks that chased me.  Don't try to hide anywhere because the husks will come for you.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 26, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The husks weren't a problem for me on that one, it was the big fugly guys with their long range attack.  It seems like I just backpeddled in circles (which prevented those ranged attacks from hitting me) around the crates taking out the husks that chased me.  Don't try to hide anywhere because the husks will come for you.



Head shots with that bigass sniper rifle should do the trick that and the heavy pistol.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 26, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Head shots with that bigass sniper rifle should do the trick that and the heavy pistol.



yep... headshots with big f*ck-off rifle pretty much is the only way to beat the game on insanity... especially the first time around... without warp ammo. 

although I have to say... ME2 was better... but something about ME1 kept me playing that game for WEEKS.

ME 2 I have beaten... and I feel like there is no more to the game than what I have already seen. much more on rails than the last one.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 26, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Head shots with that bigass sniper rifle should do the trick that and the heavy pistol.


I found that shooting their legs worked best.  It doesn't take many hits and the moment one leg falls off, the hit the ground and go splat.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 26, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I found that shooting their legs worked best.  It doesn't take many hits and the moment one leg falls off, the hit the ground and go splat.



I'm talking about the scions. Shooting husks in the leg with anything is the easiest way to kill them. I think electrical ammo is the best against husks not sure.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 26, 2010)

damnit, all this strategic talk makes me want to play it again.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 26, 2010)

Mussels said:


> damnit, all this strategic talk makes me want to play it again.



The new dlc is out, you know you want to.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 26, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> although I have to say... ME2 was better... but something about ME1 kept me playing that game for WEEKS.
> 
> ME 2 I have beaten... and I feel like there is no more to the game than what I have already seen. much more on rails than the last one.


I completely agree.  The DLCs feel the same way.  ME2 simply doesn't enthrall the player in an immersive story like ME1 did.  The Reapers are a great story; the Collectors are not.  Maybe that's just it: ME1 had Sovereign and Saren (namely Saren).  He was an enemy you wanted to to stop and you felt committed to do so.  You also learn a lot about a forgotten race (the Proteans) from Vigil.  ME2 is missing both of those crucial elements (an enemy you know either sympathetically or revengefully) and interesting background stories.  It is replaced with a mad man no one gives a shit about (the Illusive Man) and the Collector's which, coming from killing a Reaper, seem completely insignificant and unnoteworthy.




DrPepper said:


> I'm talking about the scions. Shooting husks in the leg with anything is the easiest way to kill them. I think electrical ammo is the best against husks not sure.


Scions are easiest with Widow Maker, yeah.  A shame it only has 13/14 bullets and is a bolt action.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 26, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Scions are easiest with _Widow Maker_, yeah.  A shame it only has 13/14 bullets and is a bolt action.


i read that as windows movie maker


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 26, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i read that as windows movie maker


LOL!  Not my name. 



FYI, the Hammerhead DLC is maybe only 2 hours worth of game play.  Only one part was interesting but, just like the rest of ME2, it lacked backstory and therefore, signficance.  It was dumbed down to "just an item to collect."  Grr....


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 26, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Scions are easiest with Widow Maker, yeah.  A shame it only has 13/14 bullets and is a bolt action.



Any gun like the widow maker should be semi automatic like IRL. I hate when games (bfbc2) put in a heavy damage sniper and ruin it by making it bolt action (m95).


----------



## Yukikaze (Mar 26, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Any gun like the widow maker should be semi automatic like IRL. I hate when games (bfbc2) put in a heavy damage sniper and ruin it by making it bolt action (m95).



Not all .50 (And above) sniper rifles/anti-material rifles are semi-auto, though.

Anyways. The new nVidia driver finally lets those of us with NV cards play the game in X16AA/X16AS glory. With the jaggies gone and murdered it looks even better


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 26, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> Not all .50 (And above) sniper rifles/anti-material rifles are semi-auto, though.



Yeah but they should instead of giving us the M95. I'd like to see an AS50 or on an unrelated note I'd love to see an L85A2 in this


----------



## Mussels (Mar 26, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Yeah but they should instead of giving us the M95. I'd like to see an AS50 or on an unrelated note I'd love to see an L85A2 in this



'balance'

snipers are whores enough as it is, with .50 cal single shot and magnum rounds.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 14, 2010)

Did anyone here try Mass Effect 2:Overlord??? The DLC is about a month old, but i felt like playing ME2 again and was wondering whether the DLC is worth it.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 14, 2010)

I just got this game. Even though I had a hard time getting into the first one and never beat it I'm loving 2 and plan to finish.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 14, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> I just got this game. Even though I had a hard time getting into the first one and never beat it I'm loving 2 and plan to finish.



Good for you bro. Its one awesome game!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 14, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Did anyone here try Mass Effect 2:Overlord??? The DLC is about a month old, but i felt like playing ME2 again and was wondering whether the DLC is worth it.


Overlord is a lot like System Shock, if you've ever heard of that.  There's no good pickups in it so I would rate Kasumi - Stolen Memory above it.  Overlord comes in second.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 14, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Overlord is a lot like System Shock, if you've ever heard of that.  There's no good pickups in it so I would rate Kasumi - Stolen Memory above it.  Overlord comes in second.



System shock is a really old game right? And i thought Overlord was better than Kasumi - Stolen Memory. IGN had given Overlord a 9.0/10 while Kasumi just got a 7.5/10. Anyways thanks for the reply.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 14, 2010)

Kusami has a very accurate SMG.  Most of the guns in ME2 suck and that one is an exception.  A gun is useful throughout the entire game and not just the DLC.  To add to that, most of the characters in the game can equip an SMG.  The SMG is the only reason why Kusami is worth it.  Remove the SMG from Kusami, and Overlord is easily the best DLC out for the game.  Mind you, I still really didn't like Overlord.  Like most of ME2, I think it wasn't very fun.


----------

